# EOI Invitations Eagerly awaited for August 2015



## sumanasm (Jun 27, 2014)

Starting a new thread for everyone who is waiting for EOI invitation round of August 2015. 
Its on August 3rd.. right? every first monday? 

Hoping to get an invite this time at least. :fingerscrossed: :juggle:


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

All the best, to everyone waiting for the August round!!


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

Heyy

All the best to all the people waiting for the invite. 
Hope that someday for people here becomes that day, Monday the 3rd of August.

Cheers people.


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

*hey*

hiii...i filed my ss on 6th july...waiting for the invite. how does one know that its going to be in august?


----------



## aarvi08 (Jun 30, 2015)

Best of luck to people for August round. Any idea when is the July 6th data getting uploaded on border.gov.au. It is still showing current round as 19th June. And also occupation ceiling for Business analyst is still showing. Kind of worried to look at that. 

Anyone who applied in 261111 got invite in July 6th round ?


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

aarvi08 said:


> Best of luck to people for August round. Any idea when is the July 6th data getting uploaded on border.gov.au. It is still showing current round as 19th June. And also occupation ceiling for Business analyst is still showing. Kind of worried to look at that.
> 
> Anyone who applied in 261111 got invite in July 6th round ?


hey aarvi...where did u check the round of 19th june? can u giv the link pls


----------



## sachin_noida (Nov 3, 2014)

Friends,

1. Are invites for 2613* occupations only being sent to those who has submitted EOI before July?
My agent told me that these occupations are yet not open to those who submitted the EOI in new financial year in July.

2. Does it makes sense for a 60 pointer to improve his score through english and update the EOI wil 70 points instead of existing 60(EOI submitted on 1 MAY 15) points? Will he get the invite soon ?

Sachin.


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

Dear Experts, 

Please if anyone of you can advice what are the chances of getting invitation in August Round. 
Below are my details: 

EOI submitted: 6-July-2015 
Points: 65 
Skill code: 261313 

THanks
abcmel


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

First of all the very best of luck to everyone waiting for an invite in August.
I really wish you get an invite soon.

@Abcmel : with 65 points you have a very good chance of being invited in the August round.
I think you will get an invite 

Cheers


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

guys, when will the august round happen. and on what date usually it happens every month? only once a month?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Neha,
As per the new process from July invitations round will happen only once a month.
This month the round happened on 6th July and as this was the first Monday of the month we are assuming that next rounds will also happen once a month on the 1st Monday of that month. THough DIBP can surprise us by making any changes to this rule as they did last year.
So no one can be sure.

All info on previous rounds and next rounds can be found on theier website...

SkillSelect

Check under invitation rounds....
Next invitation rounds...

Invitation rounds will be held once monthly from July 2015, dates of rounds will be advised in advance of round. The maximum numbers of invitations to be issued in the month of July 2015 invitation round are as follows:



nehaa777 said:


> guys, when will the august round happen. and on what date usually it happens every month? only once a month?


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

suku1809 said:


> hi Neha,
> As per the new process from July invitations round will happen only once a month.
> This month the round happened on 6th July and as this was the first Monday of the month we are assuming that next rounds will also happen once a month on the 1st Monday of that month. THough DIBP can surprise us by making any changes to this rule as they did last year.
> So no one can be sure.
> ...



thanks a ton for the information. i can see invitation round info for 489 and 189...how abt 190?


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

found it


----------



## aarvi08 (Jun 30, 2015)

nehaa777 said:


> hey aarvi...where did u check the round of 19th june? can u giv the link pls


 go to skillselect page. And scroll down to current invitation round


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

High hopes during September to get invite. Less hope for August to get an invite


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

Any Civil engineers who have applied? What are our chances? DO we have to wait till September of August will do the job?


----------



## MSN (Feb 4, 2015)

After a year of constant setbacks, praying that i get 5 point from CPA Australia so that i could file EOI with 70 points...or even with 65. August pls treat me well! Good luck to all!


----------



## riyansydney (Jul 7, 2015)

Eoi submitted 6th june on : Accountant general
age: 30pts, study: 15pts: Au degree: 5pts: Smipa: 5
total 60 pts for 189
65pts 190visa.
Worried to get invitation this year..

Working full time and planning to claim another 5 pts this october.


----------



## mansikhanna83 (Jun 8, 2015)

Dear Experts,

Can you please tell me what are my chances of getting an invite in August 2015 invitation round. I have submitted my EOI on 28th April 2015 for 261111 Business Analyst with 60 points. 

Regards,

Mansi Khanna


----------



## sumanasm (Jun 27, 2014)

all the best to everyone waiting for August 2015 invitation round. 

Wondering when will the skillselect page be updated on the site??


----------



## aarvi08 (Jun 30, 2015)

mansikhanna83 said:


> Dear Experts, Can you please tell me what are my chances of getting an invite in August 2015 invitation round. I have submitted my EOI on 28th April 2015 for 261111 Business Analyst with 60 points. Regards, Mansi Khanna



Mansi,

I have also applied for ICT business analyst on 18th April with 65 points. I am yet to receive invite. What I can guess looking at the comments from other people is that the backlog stands at 2 months. If they clear the backlog in August round, you have a good chance. Best of luck


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

riyansydney said:


> Eoi submitted 6th june on : Accountant general
> age: 30pts, study: 15pts: Au degree: 5pts: Smipa: 5
> total 60 pts for 189
> 65pts 190visa.
> ...


Hi riyan, 

I don't know about Accountant but I saw one External Auditor EOI submitted on 20 May got invited in July. 

For me, I anticipated Accountant (2211) would be a tough nut this year, so opted for External Auditor (2212) instead.

Total 60pts for 189 submitted on 10/07/2015. Score breakdown as below:

Age: 30
Qualification: 15
IELTS >7 all bands: 10
Partner skill: 5


----------



## Positive01 (Jul 9, 2015)

*Hopefull*

Hi all eagerly waiting for invite in august though doubtful 

software engineer
EOI submitted :28 may 2015 : 60 points 189.

Any suggestions about my chances in August.


----------



## mansikhanna83 (Jun 8, 2015)

aarvi08 said:


> Mansi,
> 
> I have also applied for ICT business analyst on 18th April with 65 points. I am yet to receive invite. What I can guess looking at the comments from other people is that the backlog stands at 2 months. If they clear the backlog in August round, you have a good chance. Best of luck


Thank You


----------



## vikas.shandilya (Apr 4, 2015)

Subscribing...


----------



## sumanasm (Jun 27, 2014)

Positive01 said:


> Hi all eagerly waiting for invite in august though doubtful
> 
> software engineer
> EOI submitted :28 may 2015 : 60 points 189.
> ...


I guess its kinda doubtful that August invitation round will cover till 28 may for 60 pointers. But i do wish for you. finger crossed.... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

The updated website lends a lot of clarity on this confusion. I quote from the official website - Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection

"You can receive up to 20 points for skilled employment.

To claim points for skilled employment you must have, in the 10 years before you were invited to apply, at least 20 hours of paid work per week in your nominated skilled occupation and/or a closely related occupation.
Skilled employment is where:
*the relevant assessing authority provides an opinion in your suitable skills assessment that your employment is skilled (you must use the date that skilled employment commenced stated in your skills assessment) *
your employment experience meets the standards for skilled employment set by the relevant assessing authority on their website."

I hope this resolves the confusion once and for all for everyone...

The link for the above is - Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)

Cheers!


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

*Oops!*

Oops - it was supposed to be posted on another thread... But useful here too nonetheless... as finally we have an official statement  



rahulnair said:


> The updated website lends a lot of clarity on this confusion. I quote from the official website - Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> "You can receive up to 20 points for skilled employment.
> 
> ...


----------



## sumanasm (Jun 27, 2014)

rahulnair said:


> Oops - it was supposed to be posted on another thread... But useful here too nonetheless... as finally we have an official statement


I agree... Information like this is always helpful and welcome.


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

How Many mechanical Engineers got invitations in last 3 months ??

........................
I am mechanical engineer and skill assessed by EA. I dont see any mechanical engineer here whether any mechanical engineer get invited or not?

What are the chances for me to get invited in coming rounds like August or Sept???

EOI submitted on 30th June 2015
Age=30 points
Ielts=0 (6.5)
Experience=15
Education=15 (Mechanical Engineer & code 233512)
Total= 60
Visa= 189


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

Any idea, by when August EOI invite date will be announced?


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

abcmel said:


> Any idea, by when August EOI invite date will be announced?


Hopefully the 3rd which is the first monday of the month. Either that or the 6th of August itself, exactly a month after the last invitation round.

Do note that these are only estimated here as Immigration website hasnt uploaded anything as of yet. These should be a good estimate regardless!

Edit: My bad, I thought you were asking for the dates and did not realise that you were asking when it would be announced.


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

sudeepdai said:


> Hopefully the 3rd which is the first monday of the month. Either that or the 6th of August itself, exactly a month after the last invitation round.
> 
> Do note that these are only estimated here as Immigration website hasnt uploaded anything as of yet. These should be a good estimate regardless!
> 
> Edit: My bad, I thought you were asking for the dates and did not realise that you were asking when it would be announced.


I am asking when they will disclose the august dates?. keep checking website.. no dates available yet. Its even less than a month now... I hope they will display the dates on monday probably ? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## eminemkh (Jul 11, 2015)

Accountants are going to struggle, yes... =[


----------



## chasaran (Jan 24, 2015)

I am in.


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

chasaran said:


> I am in.


For non pro-rata occupations, i guess there is some chances of getting invited in August.


----------



## dodropinsoon (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi Friends. I lodged a State Nominated EOI 190 to South Australia on July 6, 2015, with 65 points for Training and Development position (223311). Do I have to wait until August for an invite or can I expect it any time sooner? Or is it late already and I should just accept that I won't get an invite now...


----------



## vish1989 (Mar 20, 2015)

I am about to lodge an EOI with 65 points. Hopefully, if luck prevails, i shall be able to get another 5 points by the start of August. I am applying as a Network and Systems engineer. Just eagerly waiting to finish my 10 posts, so that I can update my signature


----------



## eminemkh (Jul 11, 2015)

abcmel said:


> https://www.acacia-au.com/2015-16-oc...-announced.php
> 
> 
> Guys go through the above link, looks like 261313 is filled up completely. :confused2::confused2:
> ...


I think he is trying to compare last year's statistic so last year it is indeed filled up completely...


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

To add to eminemkh,

Nothing to worry about for folks waiting for invitations this financial year, i.e., 2015-16. However, it makes sense for each of us, to score the maximum marks and apply earliest!!

In the last column, he is dividing "Total invitations sent out in 2014-15 FY" by "Total Ceiling in 214-15 Financial Year".

This data can be viewed in the following manner:
1. Ratio between the occupations.
2. Which was the most popular occupation amongst migrants.

A few forum members and I had used this data to predict how many invitations are given out in per round, every month, in the Financial Year 2015. LINK. Though not accurate, it provided a trend with the limited data we had.


----------



## eminemkh (Jul 11, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> To add to eminemkh,
> 
> Nothing to worry about for folks waiting for invitations this financial year, i.e., 2015-16. However, it makes sense for each of us, to score the maximum marks and apply earliest!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the like jelli-kallu
The hope of accountant to get invitation is still slim... hope NSW will be generous on its 190!


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> To add to eminemkh,
> 
> Nothing to worry about for folks waiting for invitations this financial year, i.e., 2015-16. However, it makes sense for each of us, to score the maximum marks and apply earliest!!
> 
> ...


Thanks jelli-kallu


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

Can one complete PCC even before receiving EOI invite?. Or we have to process only after CO ask for it?

I was just checking with other threads and could not find it.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

One can apply for PCC any time:

* Even before receiving VISA Invite
* AFTER receiving VISA Invite
* AFTER CO's request


*IED into Australia most of the times depends on PCC and MEDICALS date.*





abcmel said:


> Can one complete PCC even before receiving EOI invite?. Or we have to process only after CO ask for it?
> 
> I was just checking with other threads and could not find it.


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

I have few queries regarding PCC from VFS Global:

1) If we (I and my wife) apply for PCC in this week through VFS GLOBAL then what are the chances to receive the PCC and Passport before mid of August, since we are planning to travel to India in mid of August. What if we did not receive PCC and Passport by mid of August? In what case it takes more than 1-2 weeks?

2) Can we get PCC from INDIA (passport office ) as we are travelling to INDIA, and then we lodge our PR application once we are back to Australia. But in this case also we are in INDIA for two weeks(15th August to 30th August) only so how long the process of PCC takes in INDIA?.

3) As I need PCC from Australia (living here for more than 12 months) as well, so do we need to get PCC from Australia first and then only we can apply for PCC from VFS global?. Or we can apply for PCC from VFS global regardless of we have done PCC from Australia or not.

As in PCC process we need to submit our passport and then we cannot travel, until we receive. I do not want to delay the process and would like to apply for PCC ASAP.

Please help.

Thanks
abcmel


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

*Industrial engineer - 60 points*

Hello experts,

I submitted my EOI today, 12/07/2015, with 60 points, as Industrial Engineer ANZSCO 233511.

Any chance to be invited in August or September?
The point is that I will lose 5 points for age after September..
Could you give your opinion about this situation?

Thanks !


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Pcc India took 5 days for me . It was quite fast. Pcc Australia is anyway very quick.
If you will be travelling india, it's advisable to apply directly. If your current address on passport , u can get pcc in 5 min.


----------



## Pommie (Jun 23, 2015)

sachin_noida said:


> Friends,
> 
> 1. Are invites for 2613* occupations only being sent to those who has submitted EOI before July?
> My agent told me that these occupations are yet not open to those who submitted the EOI in new financial year in July.
> ...



Hi Sachin

Boosting points with an English test is always a good idea.... I am not sure how heavily subscribed your occupation is.... but for me, this is exactly what I did. I am an accountant, I submitted an EOI on May 28th with 60 points. I updated it yesterday after successfully gaining 10 extra points from Pearson PTE academic and applied with 70 points....

good luck....


----------



## kumar_deenu (Feb 11, 2015)

Best of luck to everyone ! Eagerly waiting for invite in Aug-15 round. 

Visa: 189; Occupation: 261313- Software Engineer; ACS Applied :03/Dec/14 +ve: Assessment :03/Jan/15 ; IELTS: 12/Mar/15; Score: L:8.5, R:6.5, S:7.0, W:6.5; EOI Sub.(60 Pts): 18/May/15; Invited: XXXXXXX Visa Lodged: XXXXXX PCC-India: XXX Medicals: XXX; CO Contact: Grant:


----------



## PrettyWell123 (Jul 12, 2015)

*ICT-65pts*

Hey experts, i'm new here, just need some help with my 65pts applied EOI App.

Apply Date: 10/07/2015 17:39:14

occupation: ICT

PS: Natti +5pts
Partner Spouse +5pts
age +25pts
Bachelor +15
Full Time Study +5
Ielts 7+ +10

i am awaiting to achieve 70 points in a month time on the 22nd of August 2015 (25 years old)

Is there any chance i would make it into the august(65pts) or september(70pts) round.

thank you for taking the time and much appreciated


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

You should be able to make it to the August round with 65 points.
If not with 70 in September you would be one of the firsts to receive the invite.

But I am pretty sure you will get it in August.



PrettyWell123 said:


> Hey experts, i'm new here, just need some help with my 65pts applied EOI App.
> 
> Apply Date: 10/07/2015 17:39:14
> 
> ...


----------



## PrettyWell123 (Jul 12, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> you should be able to make it to the august round with 65 points.
> If not with 70 in september you would be one of the firsts to receive the invite.
> 
> But i am pretty sure you will get it in august.


hi suku, thx for the info, helps me alot。。。。


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

PrettyWell123 said:


> Hey experts, i'm new here, just need some help with my 65pts applied EOI App.
> 
> Apply Date: 10/07/2015 17:39:14
> 
> ...


You will surely be able to make it in the Aug 2015 round with 65 points.
All the best mate!!


----------



## PrettyWell123 (Jul 12, 2015)

Gaut said:


> You will surely be able to make it in the Aug 2015 round with 65 points.
> All the best mate!!


Thx heaps,,, same to you mate!!!


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Just submitted EOI application. I've got 60 points with 261313. Let's see if I can get it in this round.


----------



## dodropinsoon (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi Friends. .. Do you think there is any luck for training and development position with 65 points in August??? In September my points become 70 as I cross 8 years experience. Is there any possibility at all?


----------



## dodropinsoon (Jul 11, 2015)

It's state nomination for South Australia.


----------



## Shashikant.Pathak (Jul 9, 2015)

Hello Experts,
I submitted my EOI on1st May 2015 for ANZSCO code 261313 (60 Points), any chances of getting invite in Aug 15 round..? :fingerscrossed:

Regards
Shashikant

Visa 189
ANZSCO_Code: 261313
ACS: 13-March-15, Positive
IELTS: 1-May-15: L7.5,R7.5,W7,S8
EOI Submitted : 01 May 2015 (60 Points)


----------



## PrettyWell123 (Jul 12, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Just submitted EOI application. I've got 60 points with 261313. Let's see if I can get it in this round.


Wish You All The Best!!!!!


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hello Everyone.

I am not able to figure out how many invitations were sent for every occupation in July. The occupation ceilings are not updated at SkillSelect it seems. 

Can anyone please tell if I am checking at the right place or are the number of invitations updated any place else?


----------



## saurav_dada (May 22, 2013)

I filed MY EOI on March 24, 2015 in 261313 code with 60 points and last yr quota filled on March 23, 2015. Unfortunately I missed by one day . 

Pls tell me if I would be able to make it in August Round or I would have to wait till september round?







QUOTE=gd2015;7650794]Hello Everyone.

I am not able to figure out how many invitations were sent for every occupation in July. The occupation ceilings are not updated at SkillSelect it seems. 

Can anyone please tell if I am checking at the right place or are the number of invitations updated any place else?[/QUOTE]


----------



## sumanasm (Jun 27, 2014)

saurav_dada said:


> I filed MY EOI on March 24, 2015 in 261313 code with 60 points and last yr quota filled on March 23, 2015. Unfortunately I missed by one day .
> 
> Pls tell me if I would be able to make it in August Round or I would have to wait till september round?


I guess you should be able to get the invite this time. 
I have submitted on March 28 for 261313 with 60 points. 
Hoping that the invitation round in August will cover at least few weeks for 60 pointers. 

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*In my view:* you should be invited during August invitation round.





saurav_dada said:


> I filed MY EOI on March 24, 2015 in 261313 code with 60 points and last yr quota filled on March 23, 2015. Unfortunately I missed by one day .
> 
> Pls tell me if I would be able to make it in August Round or I would have to wait till september round?
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

How Many mechanical Engineers got invitations in last 3 months ??

........................
I am mechanical engineer and skill assessed by EA. I dont see any mechanical engineer here whether any mechanical engineer get invited or not?

What are the chances for me to get invited in coming rounds like August or Sept???

EOI submitted on 30th June 2015
Age=30 points
Ielts=0 (6.5)
Experience=15
Education=15 (Mechanical Engineer & code 233512)
Total= 60
Visa= 189


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

samage said:


> How Many mechanical Engineers got invitations in last 3 months ??
> 
> ........................
> I am mechanical engineer and skill assessed by EA. I dont see any mechanical engineer here whether any mechanical engineer get invited or not?
> ...


Hi Samage, 
You should get invited in the very next round (August). 
The cut off date for 60 pointers who have nominated occupation other than 2611, 2613, 2211 was between 10th-14th June. 
You don't see that many mechanical engineers getting invited, simply because not many people have nominated that occupation.


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

sktan said:


> Hi Samage,
> You should get invited in the very next round (August).
> The cut off date for 60 pointers who have nominated occupation other than 2611, 2613, 2211 was between 10th-14th June.
> You don't see that many mechanical engineers getting invited, simply because not many people have nominated that occupation.


Hello,

do you think that can be the same also for industrial engineers with 60 points? I submitted my EOI on 12/07/2015. 
In the occupation ceilings Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers are grouped under a unique number.
I really would understand how many rounds I have to wait before getting invited..

Cheers


----------



## dennisec (Jul 15, 2015)

*221111*

Hi everyone, good to have a community of people awaiting invitations.

subclass189
accountant (221111)
EOI: 11/06/2015
60pts

Unfortunately didn't receive an invitation for the July round, hopefully August will be more promising.

Might take the Pte to get extra points, got 9 for everything in the ielts except writing 
It's fully booked till August though so there's no chance to boost my EOI in July.

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

Is there anyone applying under code 2212 (Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers) in July?


----------



## Dmitrii8723 (Jun 2, 2015)

Hello guys! 
I submitted 489 NSW visa eoi on 26 of May with 60 points. My occupation is 233914. Do I have any chances to get invitation in August?


----------



## Rox61 (Jul 16, 2015)

hi 

could anyone tell me if i would get the invitation in Aug. i submitted the EOI in 18th june with 65 points under general accoutant. i was expecting to get the invitation on july but didnt.


----------



## yik05 (May 8, 2015)

*Cpaa*



hungvn89 said:


> Is there anyone applying under code 2212 (Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers) in July?


Hi I will not do it in July. But one question to ask, how long does CPAA process the assessment?

And for the working experience part, is it okay of just giving Reference letter (writing the date and position) and / or salary slips?

Thanks!!


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

al10 said:


> Hello,
> 
> do you think that can be the same also for industrial engineers with 60 points? I submitted my EOI on 12/07/2015.
> In the occupation ceilings Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers are grouped under a unique number.
> ...


I think you will get invited in either August or September. 
The cut off date for 60 pointer moved by around 32-35 days in last round, so yours is a borderline case for the August round but even if you don't get invited in August, you will in September.


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

Rox61 said:


> hi
> 
> could anyone tell me if i would get the invitation in Aug. i submitted the EOI in 18th june with 65 points under general accoutant. i was expecting to get the invitation on july but didnt.


You have a good chance for the August round. The cut off for 65 pointers of 2211 for the July round was somewhere between 22th-28th May.


----------



## saurav_dada (May 22, 2013)

pls tell , what was the approximate cut off date for 65 pointers in 261313 code in JUly 06 rounds?? It would help to get better understanding about future invites as I have applied under 261313 code . :fingerscrossed:


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

sktan said:


> I think you will get invited in either August or September.
> The cut off date for 60 pointer moved by around 32-35 days in last round, so yours is a borderline case for the August round but even if you don't get invited in August, you will in September.


Thank you Sktan!!
Let's see..


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

Hi,

Can anyone clear me. Is this EOI selection for only 189 or even for 190?


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

The previous year's message of "occupation ceiling reached for some occupations ..." has been deleted from the skillselect page: SkillSelect

Hope they will update the website with latest invitation round details very soon.

All the best!


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

goodtimes said:


> The previous year's message of "occupation ceiling reached for some occupations ..." has been deleted from the skillselect page: SkillSelect
> 
> Hope they will update the website with latest invitation round details very soon.
> 
> All the best!


Hi GoodTimes,

Have you heard anything from 190 SS? I too applied same day with same point breakdown.


----------



## Tanaka (Jul 16, 2015)

*Business Analyst EOI*



nehaa777 said:


> hey aarvi...where did u check the round of 19th june? can u giv the link pls


I submitted mine on 12 June p2015 with 65 pts eagerly waiting as well. What's the longest people have waited for an invite? Anyone with over 6 months?


----------



## Tanaka (Jul 16, 2015)

I submitted mine for Businesse Analyst with 65pts on 12/06/15 n wasn't lucky in Jule either . I reckon it's due to backlog for these 2 occupations


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

saurav_dada said:


> pls tell , what was the approximate cut off date for 65 pointers in 261313 code in JUly 06 rounds?? It would help to get better understanding about future invites as I have applied under 261313 code . :fingerscrossed:


Somewhere between 28th June - 30th June (non-official)


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

Rox61 said:


> hi
> 
> could anyone tell me if i would get the invitation in Aug. i submitted the EOI in 18th june with 65 points under general accoutant. i was expecting to get the invitation on july but didnt.


For the July round, the cut off for 65 pointers who have nominated 2211 as ANZSCO code was somewhere between 22th-28th May, so I think you have a good chance to get invited in August.


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

Tanaka said:


> I submitted mine for Businesse Analyst with 65pts on 12/06/15 n wasn't lucky in Jule either . I reckon it's due to backlog for these 2 occupations


The occupation ceiling of 2611 is the smallest out of the three occupations that are subjected to pro rata arrangements and there seems to be large supply of highly qualified applicants for 2611 (i.e. many 65/65+ pointers) so the backlog is quite substantial. There is one 65 pointer who applied on 18 April that didn't get invited in July. 
The cut off date for 65 pointers for last FY was 26 February, so the cut off date has moved by less than 2 months.


----------



## Tanaka (Jul 16, 2015)

sktan said:


> The occupation ceiling of 2611 is the smallest out of the three occupations that are subjected to pro rata arrangements and there seems to be large supply of highly qualified applicants for 2611 (i.e. many 65/65+ pointers) so the backlog is quite substantial. There is one 65 pointer who applied on 18 April that didn't get invited in July.
> The cut off date for 65 pointers for last FY was 26 February, so the cut off date has moved by less than 2 months.


Wow seems like a massive back log for the occupation, that's a 4 month wait ! Si my chances of getting an invite in August are slim , I can imagine the April applicant would be a priority :-(. Do you know of anyone who was invited in July who had nominated this profession?


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

Tanaka said:


> Wow seems like a massive back log for the occupation, that's a 4 month wait ! Si my chances of getting an invite in August are slim , I can imagine the April applicant would be a priority :-(. Do you know of anyone who was invited in July who had nominated this profession?


If my memory serves me right, a 65 pointer who lodged his/her EOI in late March got invited in July. I think you will get invited in October or possibly September.


----------



## Sayed.Naqvi (May 1, 2015)

What is exact your qualification? You may try your luck for other occupation, if you have experience and relevant credentials.


----------



## temiseun (Mar 2, 2015)

hi,
what are my chances of getting invited in august for 263312 at 60points? i submitted eoi 12th july


----------



## Tanaka (Jul 16, 2015)

sktan said:


> If my memory serves me right, a 65 pointer who lodged his/her EOI in late March got invited in July. I think you will get invited in October or possibly September.


A thank you , I'm crossing my fingers for September at latest :-( . I will pu any updates up , this forum has been helpful.


----------



## yaohancz (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi all,

I've submitted my EOI on 19th April this year with 60 points for 2613. Is there any chance I could get it on august invitation round? And when would the skillselect website would be updated? its been 11 days since the previous invitation round.

Thanks


----------



## raaa (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi what are the chances of me fetting an invitation august / sept? Eoi put in 26th june with 60 points as an occupational therapist. Thanks


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

yik05 said:


> Hi I will not do it in July. But one question to ask, how long does CPAA process the assessment?
> 
> And for the working experience part, is it okay of just giving Reference letter (writing the date and position) and / or salary slips?
> 
> Thanks!!


It took me 6 calendar days. Check your inbox for more info


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

raaa said:


> Hi what are the chances of me fetting an invitation august / sept? Eoi put in 26th june with 60 points as an occupational therapist. Thanks


I would say very likely as your occupation is not on the pro-rata list (2211, 2611, 2613). July invitation round saw some 10-14 June 60pts EOI getting invited too. Please correct me if my info is wrong ...


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

temiseun said:


> hi,
> what are my chances of getting invited in august for 263312 at 60points? i submitted eoi 12th july


I think you will get invited in either August or September. 
The cut off date for 60 pointer moved by around 32-35 days in last round, so yours is a borderline case for the August round but even if you don't get invited in August, you will in September.


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

raaa said:


> Hi what are the chances of me fetting an invitation august / sept? Eoi put in 26th june with 60 points as an occupational therapist. Thanks


I think you will get invited in August.


----------



## raaa (Jul 16, 2015)

Thank you guys it helps to hear people say that!  i have been reading about people on 60 points who are still waiting and put roi in months ago but i think thats mainly people on the pro rata occupations


----------



## anu87 (Mar 11, 2013)

hungvn89 said:


> Is there anyone applying under code 2212 (Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers) in July?



I have applied in same code as yours date 24th June.. Surprisingly our point tally is also similar.. You are not claiming points for exp (Even I am not doing the same)?


----------



## raaa (Jul 16, 2015)

hungvn89 said:


> I would say very likely as your occupation is not on the pro-rata list (2211, 2611, 2613). July invitation round saw some 10-14 June 60pts EOI getting invited too. Please correct me if my info is wrong ...


i hope thats true! where did you find the information that some 60 pts who applied in june 10-14 got invites in july? from this forum?


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

raaa said:


> i hope thats true! where did you find the information that some 60 pts who applied in june 10-14 got invites in july? from this forum?


If my memory serves me right, it was in the "EOI Invitations Eagerly awaited for July 2015". Please browse through and correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

mansikhanna83 said:


> Dear Experts, Can you please tell me what are my chances of getting an invite in August 2015 invitation round. I have submitted my EOI on 28th April 2015 for 261111 Business Analyst with 60 points. Regards, Mansi Khanna


 I have also applied for 261111 with 65 points but on 11th June. Didn't get invite in July round.. Hopeful of invitation in August round.. Fingers crossed..


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

aarvi08 said:


> Mansi, I have also applied for ICT business analyst on 18th April with 65 points. I am yet to receive invite. What I can guess looking at the comments from other people is that the backlog stands at 2 months. If they clear the backlog in August round, you have a good chance. Best of luck


 when April applicants with 65 points haven't received an invite yet, I can't imagine when June applicants with 65 points will receive the invite 😔


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

sktan said:


> You have a good chance for the August round. The cut off for 65 pointers of 2211 for the July round was somewhere between 22th-28th May.


 hi sktan, where did you get the cut off dates info from? Can you share the link please?


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

Tanaka said:


> I submitted mine for Businesse Analyst with 65pts on 12/06/15 n wasn't lucky in Jule either . I reckon it's due to backlog for these 2 occupations


 hi tanaka I too applied for ICT BA on 11th June with 65 points.. No luck in July and hopeful in Aug..


----------



## Tanaka (Jul 16, 2015)

mktwog said:


> I have also applied for 261111 with 65 points but on 11th June. Didn't get invite in July round.. Hopeful of invitation in August round.. Fingers crossed..


Sounds like we are in the same boat all the best


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

mktwog said:


> hi sktan, where did you get the cut off dates info from? Can you share the link please?


No link, such dates are not official. They are based on my personal work of gathering and summarising of first hand information members of this forum reported. 
i.e. if it reads for all other ANZSCO code - 60 points, between 10th-14th June
That means the cut off date for 60 pointers for all occupations that aren't subjected to pro rata arrangement is somewhere between 10th-14 June.

That range is provisionally concluded through basic tallying and order sorting
i) a 60 pointer who applied on 9th June got invited in the July round and 
ii) a 60 pointer who applied on 15th June didn't get invited. 

N.B. When you see a cut off date for 60 pointers, that means that all 60+ pointers of the same occupations who applied before the invitation date got invited. 

If you see a cut off date that says 65 points between 28th June - 30th June, that means no 60 pointers were invited as 65 was the minimum score needed to receive an invitation for that round.


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

sktan said:


> No link, such dates are not official. They are based on my personal work of gathering and summarising of first hand information members of this forum reported. i.e. if it reads for all other ANZSCO code - 60 points, between 10th-14th June That means the cut off date for 60 pointers for all occupations that aren't subjected to pro rata arrangement is somewhere between 10th-14 June. That range is provisionally concluded through basic tallying and order sorting i) a 60 pointer who applied on 9th June got invited in the July round and ii) a 60 pointer who applied on 15th June didn't get invited. N.B. When you see a cut off date for 60 pointers, that means that all 60+ pointers of the same occupations who applied before the invitation date got invited. If you see a cut off date that says 65 points between 28th June - 30th June, that means no 60 pointers were invited as 65 was the minimum score needed to receive an invitation for that round.


Nice analysis 👍🏼


----------



## Tanaka (Jul 16, 2015)

mktwog said:


> hi tanaka I too applied for ICT BA on 11th June with 65 points.. No luck in July and hopeful in Aug..


It's just nerve wrecking good luck


----------



## Apple&Mango (Jul 17, 2015)

*What are my chances*

Can someone help me figure out possibly when are my chances of getting the invite. 

ACS - Completed
ANZSCO Code - 261312 - Developer Programmer
IELTS - Band 8 - Proficient
EOI - 60 points - Submitted on 5th May 2015


Got 60 as 55 + 5 partner points.

Spouse IELTS - Band 7 - Good User
ACS - Completed 
ANZSCO Code - 261312 - Developer Programmer

Its like a nail biter every time...


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

With 60 points and submitted on 5th may I think you would need to wait till the September round.
There are people waiting with 60 points starting from 23 march. 




Apple&Mango said:


> Can someone help me figure out possibly when are my chances of getting the invite.
> 
> ACS - Completed
> ANZSCO Code - 261312 - Developer Programmer
> ...


----------



## Apple&Mango (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks suku1809  Two more months  Okay thats a long wait then... Was really hoping for this August round


----------



## dennisec (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi, could anyone shed some light on my chances to get an invitation on 3rd August.

60pts
221111 (General Accountant)
EOI Submitted on the 11th of June 2015


Be good to get an estimate so I can manage my expectations.

Thanks!


----------



## arun_kookie (Jun 26, 2015)

Hey guys,

I just submitted my EOI on 17th July for 263111. Haven't got a grasp of the invitation rounds. I have 75 points. From what I hear, people have to wait for months to get an invite. Any idea how long would i have to wait?


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

With 75 points, you will get an invite in the next round itself... Most probable date is 3rd August! So don't worry...and congrats already! 

P.S - Ensure you aren't claiming more points than you should!



arun_kookie said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just submitted my EOI on 17th July for 263111. Haven't got a grasp of the invitation rounds. I have 75 points. From what I hear, people have to wait for months to get an invite. Any idea how long would i have to wait?


----------



## arun_kookie (Jun 26, 2015)

Thanks Rahul. It comes to 75 only.

Regards




rahulnair said:


> With 75 points, you will get an invite in the next round itself... Most probable date is 3rd August! So don't worry...and congrats already!
> 
> P.S - Ensure you aren't claiming more points than you should!


----------



## amit 71560 (Jul 13, 2015)

I have applied in 2212 code external auditor with 65 points

Any chance in August round??


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

Hello All,
I have submitted EOI on 8th July for 189 with 60 points. When can I expect my Invite? Aug or Sep.
Also should I modify my EOI to include 190 for NSW. I am worried if 189 with 60 points will be over looked (Many people apply for 261313) 


Full Details.

PTE: March 23: (L-72;R-80:S-89;;W-70)
ACS: June 27, +VE Outcome on July03
EOI: 04-JUL for 189 and 190. Later modified EOI and removed 190 on 08-JUL.
CODE: 261313.


----------



## Pommie (Jun 23, 2015)

dennisec said:


> Hi, could anyone shed some light on my chances to get an invitation on 3rd August.
> 
> 60pts
> 221111 (General Accountant)
> ...


I am sorry to say, but you have no chance of an invite in August.... maybe October/November..... try to boost your points by getting extra points for english language test...


----------



## panicking (Jul 18, 2015)

Can some one advise if I will get invited before my current visa expire on 28 Oct 2015.

60pts - accountant (221111) - summited date: 20/5/2015

If I add 190 under NSW, will my date of effect for my 189 be affected ? meaning that i will lose my queue on 20/5/2015?

Please help a poor boy


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

*Eagerly waiting*

I have applied EOI for NSW state nomination with 65points and waiting for the invitation.

Can any one give an appropriate answer for the below statement please?

NSW is continuing to select and invite candidates against the current NSW Skilled Occupation Lists. We are currently reviewing our skills list and aim to publish the 2015-16 list by the end of July 2015.

We anticipate nominating another 4,000 skilled candidates for the 190 visa in 2015-16.





So When will NSW state nomination invitations start if they update their skills list by the end of july month?

Does Nsw will sort out the occupation ceiling list for each occupation like 189 visa subclass?

I have applied for 189 visa with 60 points in the end of april so when can i expect my EOI invitaion?

I have also applied for 190 visa for NSW on may 18th with 65 points which visa can i expect the soon? is it 190 or 189?

Appreciated in advance for the reply


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

Hello Guys.. I have a bit confusion and need your advice please:
1- I can have my degree assessed on both acountant and auditor, which occupation has strong chance to get invited for on early basis....
2- I have already submitted application to CPA on accounting basis, can I again submit another application for assessment on external auditing basis?
3- Can I lodge EOI for both the occupation at the same time?

Your expert advice on this would be really helpful..

Thanks guys.


----------



## Pommie (Jun 23, 2015)

panicking said:


> Can some one advise if I will get invited before my current visa expire on 28 Oct 2015.
> 
> 60pts - accountant (221111) - summited date: 20/5/2015
> 
> ...



Hi Panicking

Given the changes to the occupation limit and the pro-rata arrangements which mean only 210 invites are issued each month it is hard to know. 

We know as at July 6th, all applicants with 70+ points received an invite and that there is a backlog of both 65 point EOI's which goes back to the end of May before 60 pointers get an invite. The 60 point backlog goes back to 23rd March.

We will get a better feel once skillselect put up the stats after the July and August round. I do think 60 pointers such as yourself will get an invite this year, however it may not be by the October invitation round.

The danger is that new applicants focus on boosting points (to 65+) which further reduces the invites going to those with 60 points.

Can you improve your English language score to gain more points? to I had previously lodged a 60 point accountant EOI on the 28th May, but I went back and re-took my PTE Academic and boosted my points to 70...

Applying for NSW state sponsorship will NOT effect your current EOI.... so give it try....

Good luck...


----------



## Pommie (Jun 23, 2015)

dennisec said:


> Hi, could anyone shed some light on my chances to get an invitation on 3rd August.
> 
> 60pts
> 221111 (General Accountant)
> ...


Dennisic

I am sorry to say I do not think you will get an invite for a few months. there is a backlog to clear first. Try boosting points through English language results if possible...

Until skillselect post the results of the July and August round, e are all guessing, but I would assume it is closer to December before you get an invite... anything before is a bonus...

good luck


----------



## Pommie (Jun 23, 2015)

arun_kookie said:


> Thanks Rahul. It comes to 75 only.
> 
> Regards


Arun - I am sure you are right, and good luck.... I would caution you to double check your points, simply because some categories (such as work experience) are capped... make sure you are not claiming above the cap in any area.

With 75 points you will be invited for sure..... But if you apply with 75 and find out you only have 70 (for example), then you will NOT get a ViSA...


----------



## Pommie (Jun 23, 2015)

amit 71560 said:


> I have applied in 2212 code external auditor with 65 points
> 
> Any chance in August round??


Amit - you should get an invite no problem....

good luck...


----------



## arun_kookie (Jun 26, 2015)

Hey Pommie, 
age-30 points
english-superior(20 points)
bachelors-15 points
australian study-5 points
work exp4 yrs -5 points

total-75 points

got ACS positive assessment for qualification and they credited 4 yrs experience .

I hope i got it right.




Pommie said:


> arun_kookie said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Rahul. It comes to 75 only.
> ...


----------



## mankush (Jul 5, 2015)

panicking said:


> Can some one advise if I will get invited before my current visa expire on 28 Oct 2015.
> 
> 60pts - accountant (221111) - summited date: 20/5/2015
> 
> ...


hey buddy i see you living in Australia, have you completed auditing as a subject? your chances are much brighter if you get your degree assessed as an external auditor and submit an eoi asap.


i recommend this to everybody who are not claiming points for work experience, this is coming from my own experience. following are my details. 

21/03/2015-pte- 74,77,79,90
8/04/2015-cpa- accountant general positive
9/04/2015-eoi submitted
11/05/2015- ipa- external auditor positive
12/05/2015- eoi submitted 
06/05/2015- received invitation for auditor
07/07/2015- visa lodged with all documents uploaded


----------



## mankush (Jul 5, 2015)

salmangillani said:


> Hello Guys.. I have a bit confusion and need your advice please:
> 1- I can have my degree assessed on both acountant and auditor, which occupation has strong chance to get invited for on early basis....
> 2- I have already submitted application to CPA on accounting basis, can I again submit another application for assessment on external auditing basis?
> 3- Can I lodge EOI for both the occupation at the same time?
> ...


hey buddy i see you living in Australia, have you completed auditing as a subject? your chances are much brighter if you get your degree assessed as an external auditor and submit an eoi asap.


i recommend this to everybody who are not claiming points for work experience, this is coming from my own experience. following are my details. 

21/03/2015-pte- 74,77,79,90
8/04/2015-cpa- accountant general positive
9/04/2015-eoi submitted
11/05/2015- ipa- external auditor positive
12/05/2015- eoi submitted 
06/05/2015- received invitation for auditor
07/07/2015- visa lodged with all documents uploaded

ps- you have to go to a different accounting body to get your degree assessed, ipa does it in 2 days if you have Australian qualification


----------



## panicking (Jul 18, 2015)

mankush said:


> panicking said:
> 
> 
> > Can some one advise if I will get invited before my current visa expire on 28 Oct 2015.
> ...


Yes, I completed Auditing as one of my subject in Uni. Thats great. Would you mind to give me your contact? I want to ask for further info since our case is similar.

Do you think I can get invi in September under auditor? 

Thanks


----------



## Dmitrii8723 (Jun 2, 2015)

Hello guys! 
I submitted 489 NSW visa eoi on 26 of May with 60 points. My occupation is 233914. Do I have any chances to get invitation in August? And one more question - I can find my occupation on NSW 489 occupation list but its't marked by colours of each region (Orana, Murray and so on). Am I eligible to apply for 489 in NSW with my occupation or not? My agent told me that I am but still I am not sure...can you verified that or at least to explain how this NSW 489 occupation list works...?


----------



## mankush (Jul 5, 2015)

panicking said:


> yes, i completed auditing as one of my subject in uni. Thats great. Would you mind to give me your contact? I want to ask for further info since our case is similar.
> 
> Do you think i can get invi in september under auditor?
> 
> Thanks


0469898184


----------



## Pommie (Jun 23, 2015)

panicking said:


> Yes, I completed Auditing as one of my subject in Uni. Thats great. Would you mind to give me your contact? I want to ask for further info since our case is similar.
> 
> Do you think I can get invi in September under auditor?
> 
> Thanks


Panicking - Its worth looking into this, but if you have only studied this as a module at Uni, then I doubt you have the relevant experience to get a positive skills assessment. You would typically need work experience in this field.....

Not trying to sound negative - look into it... but if you areasy have a skills assessment, then lifting your points due to English might be quicker ??


----------



## mankush (Jul 5, 2015)

Pommie said:


> Panicking - Its worth looking into this, but if you have only studied this as a module at Uni, then I doubt you have the relevant experience to get a positive skills assessment. You would typically need work experience in this field.....
> 
> Not trying to sound negative - look into it... but if you areasy have a skills assessment, then lifting your points due to English might be quicker ??


i agree, this is mainly suitable for people who have studied in australia or are qualifying without work experience as an accountant. i believe trying all options are better. 

ps- its kind of lucky to have 3 assessment bodies doing migration assessment for our field.


----------



## panicking (Jul 18, 2015)

Yes, I believe that I can apply for SKill assessment under auditor. Can you guys advise what's special about this occupation's assessment. I graduated at UWA, btw


----------



## dennisec (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks Pommie, appreciate the advice, I've already registered for another PTE test first week August as it's fully booked for July. Probably will have to await the September intake.



Pommie said:


> Dennisic
> 
> I am sorry to say I do not think you will get an invite for a few months. there is a backlog to clear first. Try boosting points through English language results if possible...
> 
> ...


----------



## panicking (Jul 18, 2015)

Pommie said:


> panicking said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I completed Auditing as one of my subject in Uni. Thats great. Would you mind to give me your contact? I want to ask for further info since our case is similar.
> ...


Its hard for me to improve my english as I am not a native speaker. I tried around times for Ielts of: 8.5, 8.5, 7 , 7. Do you guys think I can get 79 all bands with PTE, given that My visa only last until Oct. please advise


----------



## arun_kookie (Jun 26, 2015)

Hey panicking,
I had similar IELTS score as yours and i scored 90-90-90-82 in PTE. Should be gettable for you




panicking said:


> Pommie said:
> 
> 
> > panicking said:
> ...


----------



## onlyjoy (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi Guys,
It feels very nice to read the forum and find out that we are all sailing on the same boat.
I had applied for EOI on 31st March 2015 in ICT Business Analyst (263111), have 60 points.
Now I have few questions
1. Will the rounds now be fortnightly or monthly?
2. We can see number of forums showing backlogs for 60 points applicants or 65 points applicants. What is the probability for getting the EOI in next round or an estimate for rounds other than August one.
3. I had also applied for SS. Will my points counted as 65 or 60.
I am realy fad up with this long wait. Any advices please


----------



## Pommie (Jun 23, 2015)

panicking said:


> Its hard for me to improve my english as I am not a native speaker. I tried around times for Ielts of: 8.5, 8.5, 7 , 7. Do you guys think I can get 79 all bands with PTE, given that My visa only last until Oct. please advise



PTE Academic is definitely worth a try... good Luck


----------



## grant512 (Apr 23, 2015)

@onlyjoy
ICT Business Analyst 261111 here too. with 60pts, eoi for 189 submitted May 6, 2015 and applied SS to NSW July 18, 2015 with 65 pts including ss.

Maybe you will get your invite this coming August round since you applied March 2015.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

1 - Invitation rounds will be held once monthly from July 2015.

2 - We have to wait for July/August round results to identify the cut-off.

3 - IF your 189 points score is 60 THEN your 190 SS points score will be 65.




onlyjoy said:


> Hi Guys,
> It feels very nice to read the forum and find out that we are all sailing on the same boat.
> I had applied for EOI on 31st March 2015 in ICT Business Analyst (263111), have 60 points.
> Now I have few questions
> ...


----------



## Anant70 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hello everyone, good luck to all on the August round. I submitted an EOI for 189 visa on 6th July with 65 points for the occupation 'chemical and material engineer' (233111 ). I would kindly like to know what are the chances of getting an invite in the August round for the 189 visa with 65 points. The ceiling for the occupation is 1000 and is non-pro rata.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IDEALLY with 65 points you should be invited in the very next round.


Wait for 6th July invitation round results to be published to ascertain if applicants from 233111 Code were invited. Also we will get to know the overall cut-off for 189.



Anant70 said:


> Hello everyone, good luck to all on the August round. I submitted an EOI for 189 visa on 6th July with 65 points for the occupation 'chemical and material engineer' (233111 ). I would kindly like to know what are the chances of getting an invite in the August round for the 189 visa with 65 points. The ceiling for the occupation is 1000 and is non-pro rata.
> Thanks in advance


----------



## panicking (Jul 18, 2015)

arun_kookie said:


> Hey panicking,
> I had similar IELTS score as yours and i scored 90-90-90-82 in PTE. Should be gettable for you
> 
> 
> ...


Do we need to take academic PTE? Just like Ielts, academic is only a requirement for Skill Assessment, but DIBP only needs a General module. 

We can just sit for general PTE to claim points with DIBP? As it should be easier


----------



## onlyjoy (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks @Jeeten


----------



## arun_kookie (Jun 26, 2015)

You need to take academic for PTE. All test centres in India conduct only academic test .



panicking said:


> arun_kookie said:
> 
> 
> > Hey panicking,
> ...


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi, is there any chance for me in upcoming round? I have 60 point and submitted EOI on 27th May 2015. ANZSCO code is 261311.


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

ashwin.nooli said:


> Hello All,
> I have submitted EOI on 8th July for 189 with 60 points. When can I expect my Invite? Aug or Sep.
> Also should I modify my EOI to include 190 for NSW. I am worried if 189 with 60 points will be over looked (Many people apply for 261313)
> 
> ...


Hello Friends can you please advise me if I should opt for any state sponsorship as I have only 60 points and looking at the current scenario ppl with 60 points are not getting selected. Please help....


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

Dear Jeeten, 

I submitted my 60pts EOI under External Auditor (221213) on 10 July. My occupation is not under pro-rata arrangement (yet). Is it over-optimistic to expect an invitation for August round?



Jeeten#80 said:


> IDEALLY with 65 points you should be invited in the very next round.
> 
> 
> Wait for 6th July invitation round results to be published to ascertain if applicants from 233111 Code were invited. Also we will get to know the overall cut-off for 189.


----------



## chhavi (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi Friends,
As my consultant submitted my EOI application(60 points), so I have no clue about updating EOI application.

I want to update my EOI application since my experience points will increase by 5 in August starting, but I am worried that doing so doesn't change the EOI date of submission.
What changes shall I ask my consultant to make so that the date of EOI submission doesnt change.

Also, are exact start and end dates of jobs considered for calculating the total experience?
Since I have only 12 days gap between my two jobs, shall I simply add 12 days to my first job joining date to calculate exact date my points will increase?


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

chhavi said:


> Hi Friends,
> As my consultant submitted my EOI application(60 points), so I have no clue about updating EOI application.
> 
> I want to update my EOI application since my experience points will increase by 5 in August starting, but I am worried that doing so doesn't change the EOI date of submission.
> ...


If your consultant left the "Date To" field of your experience (Date From xxx To xxx) as blank (which he/she should have ideally done) then no need to worry. Your experience will get updated itself and you will get the extra 5 points automatically. (This is provided that the From Date is mentioned correctly as per date provided by ACS skill assessment letter.)

The date of submission of EOI will also automatically change - that will happen whenever your points change. With 65 points you will jump the queue ahead of all 60 points. So don't worry about the date change.

However, if your consultant has explicitly mentioned some date in the the experience date's "To" field, and it is not blank - then he/she will need to update that date manually by mentioning 1/August/2015 or leaving it blank. This will enable you to get the extra 5 points.


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi Jeeten, 

I updated my EOI with 60pts under Software Engg 261313 on 21st July. Any chances of getting the invite in the August inivitation round ?


----------



## pranav_1981 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi..

Jeeten

MY Code :- 263111 ( NSW With 60 Point)

EOI Submission Date:- 17-May-2015

Invistatin :- ??

Please advice


----------



## sdcard (Jan 20, 2015)

*Worried*

It's 21st July and still 6th July results have not been published, neither the date for aug round invitation has been announced.. assuming that will be 3rd Aug being first monday of the month as 6th July... 

This is indeed a matter of worry as to why the website is not getting updated?? Any guesses why??


----------



## chinz_dream (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi ,
I am also waiting with 65 points for software engineer.
Submitted EOI on 17th july

thnaks
chinz


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

Hi all,

I have submitted my EOI with 65 points today ( 21st July ) with Occupation code 261313-Software Engineer.

Can I expect the invitation next month?


----------



## vram (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi all,

It's already 21st and still no updates for the 6th July round and for the next invitation round. It's a bit worrying because the longer it takes, more 70 pointers would submit EOI'S. It is a bit worrying. Anyways good luck to all


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

vram said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It's already 21st and still no updates for the 6th July round and for the next invitation round. It's a bit worrying because the longer it takes, more 70 pointers would submit EOI'S. It is a bit worrying. Anyways good luck to all


yes _*u r*_ right 

*But you are not!  Please don't use text-speak - Rule 6: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you
kaju/moderator*


----------



## sukhjindersaini86 (Jul 10, 2015)

there is no chance at all for 60 pointers in august round as 65 pointer queue is in wait since last round. so take a break and start thinking abt oct rounds because sep round will again affected by new candidates with more that 60.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

nehaa777 said:


> yes _*u r*_ right
> 
> *But you are not!  Please don't use text-speak - Rule 6: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
> 
> ...


Every year July is when government things stop/slow down due to the new financial year as all takeovers are done during this period.

I am guessing that this new one month invitation system only works for high pointed applicants.


----------



## kingofleinster (Jun 9, 2015)

Submitted my EOI earlier this month 

ANZSCO Code : 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)

Only 60 points, so not expecting an invite but hey if your not in you can't win


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi,
With 60 points don't expect an invite in August or September.
If you are lucky you may receive an invite in October.
Don't want to disappoint you but people with 60 points are waiting who submitted their EOI since 23 March.
So to get to your date it may take 3 rounds as it is expected that each month around 30 days of backlog is cleared.
All the best.



jannayaksingh said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> I updated my EOI with 60pts under Software Engg 261313 on 21st July. Any chances of getting the invite in the August inivitation round ?


----------



## sukhjindersaini86 (Jul 10, 2015)

kingofleinster said:


> Submitted my EOI earlier this month
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
> 
> Only 60 points, so not expecting an invite but hey if your not in you can't win


Hope so it is for information of all of us.


----------



## vish1989 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi I have applied on 12th july for 263111 (network and system engineer) with 65 points ? What are the chances of getting an invite ? 

Also I would like to know whether I need to show work experience on my EOI/ VISA that I am not claiming or I am officially allowed to conceal it as per my will ? I think its too much of a hassle providing them all the documents. With my work ex, I could reach 70. ??


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

We will have to wait for 6th July round results to ascertain the cut-off date and your chances.




hungvn89 said:


> Dear Jeeten,
> 
> I submitted my 60pts EOI under External Auditor (221213) on 10 July. My occupation is not under pro-rata arrangement (yet). Is it over-optimistic to expect an invitation for August round?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

There is a *backlog of about 4 months for 60 pointers* before your application is picked up.


You can expect an invitation during November invitation round IF NOT earlier. Wait for August/September round results to ZERO on the approximate month.




jannayaksingh said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> I updated my EOI with 60pts under Software Engg 261313 on 21st July. Any chances of getting the invite in the August inivitation round ?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*NSW Invitation is an ongoing process.*

Few People have received an Invite from NSW to apply for SS Nomination 10-15 days after submitting their EOI.

WHILE THERE are others who are still waiting since 2-3 months.

INVITATION isn't guaranteed, as there are many factors that should fall inline for one to receive an invitation.


*NSW will rank candidates based on core criteria which is:*

* a candidate's DIBP points score
* then their English ability and then
* their skilled employment.

Where candidates score the same on these core criteria at time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their EOI was submitted in SkillSelect.



pranav_1981 said:


> Hi..
> 
> Jeeten
> 
> ...


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

Hi Jeteen/All

I have submitted my EOI with 65 points today ( 21st July ) with Occupation code 261313-Software Engineer selected 189 visa.

Can I expect the invitation next month?


Regards,
Latha


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

With 65 points you will be invited in August invitation round.




Srilatha said:


> Hi Jeteen/All
> 
> I have submitted my EOI with 65 points today ( 21st July ) with Occupation code 261313-Software Engineer selected 189 visa.
> 
> ...


----------



## ml2r (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi friends,

I submitted 189 visa EOI with 60 points under 263312 telecom network engineers on July 4th 2015. Can I expect invitation on August? Thanks


----------



## raaa (Jul 16, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> There is a *backlog of about 4 months for 60 pointers* before your application is picked up.
> 
> 
> You can expect an invitation during November invitation round IF NOT earlier. Wait for August/September round results to ZERO on the approximate month.
> ...


Does the 4 month backlog cut off include non pro rata occupations?


----------



## temiseun (Mar 2, 2015)

Hello, wondering same. I submitted mine July, 12 for same occupation. Guess we just have to wait a few more days to find out the process because DIBP is yet to update details of the invitation round for 6th July. 



ml2r said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I submitted 189 visa EOI with 60 points under 263312 telecom network engineers on July 4th 2015. Can I expect invitation on August? Thanks


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

Jeeten#80 said:


> With 65 points you will be invited in August invitation round.


Hi Jeteen,

By the time I get invitation do I need to get ready with any documents?

Also can I include my mother as dependent in my EOI?

Thanks ans regards, 
Srilatha


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi ,
When you receive an invite you get 60 days to fill in your VISA.
You don't have to submit any document when you pay the VISA fees and submit your application.
Only when you pay your VISA fees you can see option of uploading any documents.
SO after submitting the application you can submit any/all documents till the CO is assigned to your case.
So you have ample time to collect all docs.

please note in case you want to include your mother in EOI then later in VISA stage you may also need to go ahead with her Medicals and PCC. The case should be she should be dependent on you.



Srilatha said:


> Hi Jeteen,
> 
> By the time I get invitation do I need to get ready with any documents?
> 
> ...


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> There is a *backlog of about 4 months for 60 pointers* before your application is picked up.
> 
> 
> You can expect an invitation during November invitation round IF NOT earlier. Wait for August/September round results to ZERO on the approximate month.


Thanks for your response Jeeten. Wondering if I'll have to update my EOI for experience. Since at that point in time my relevant exp will fall in the next bracket i.e 5 yrs or more and will get additional 5 points . The only concern being my EOI will be effective that date !


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

If you put the end date for your current organization as blank in the EOI system will automatically calculate and increase your points to 65 in the relevant month.
Yes your date of effect wil change to that date but with 65 points you have a very good chance of being invited in that month only and not wait if u had 60 points.



jannayaksingh said:


> Thanks for your response Jeeten. Wondering if I'll have to update my EOI for experience. Since at that point in time my relevant exp will fall in the next bracket i.e 5 yrs or more and will get additional 5 points . The only concern being my EOI will be effective that date !


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

suku1809 said:


> hi ,
> When you receive an invite you get 60 days to fill in your VISA.
> You don't have to submit any document when you pay the VISA fees and submit your application.
> Only when you pay your VISA fees you can see option of uploading any documents.
> ...


Thanks a lot for the information


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

Srilatha said:


> Hi Jeteen,
> 
> By the time I get invitation do I need to get ready with any documents?
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Jeeten


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

suku1809 said:


> If you put the end date for your current organization as blank in the EOI system will automatically calculate and increase your points to 65 in the relevant month.
> Yes your date of effect wil change to that date but with 65 points you have a very good chance of being invited in that month only and not wait if u had 60 points.


Yes Suku1809 , I have kept the end date for my current organisation as blank. Hoping for the best  Fingers crossed:fingerscrossed:


----------



## MSN (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi,

I just submitted my EOI today with 65 points for General Accountant. Could you pls tell me if I'll be invited in the August round? My journey up to this point has been long and tiring, to say the least...thanks and good luck to all!


----------



## Pommie (Jun 23, 2015)

MSN said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just submitted my EOI today with 65 points for General Accountant. Could you pls tell me if I'll be invited in the August round? My journey up to this point has been long and tiring, to say the least...thanks and good luck to all!


Hi MSN

You might be ok for the August round. If not, then you will definitely get in the September round. Whilst skillselect web site has still not been updated for the July invitation round, the current backlog for 65 point applications goes back to around the end of May. 

So in the August round, all 70+ pointer applicants will get an invite (no backlog, so only applicants from July 6th). 
65 point applicants will then be cleared from approx end of May. So you have about 7 weeks of 65 points applicants ahead of you.


Good luck....


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

Hi all,

I have lodged my EOI on july 21st for thd Occupation 261313. My ACS validity ends by sep 2015. So shall I go with ACS reassessment now?

Waiting for the valuable inputs.

Thanks and regards, 
Latha


----------



## raaa (Jul 16, 2015)

temiseun said:


> Hello, wondering same. I submitted mine July, 12 for same occupation. Guess we just have to wait a few more days to find out the process because DIBP is yet to update details of the invitation round for 6th July.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you talk of this backlog is this for the non pro rata occupations too? I put eoi in on 26th june for occupational therapist with 60 points. Thanks


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Srilatha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have lodged my EOI on july 21st for thd Occupation 261313. My ACS validity ends by sep 2015. So shall I go with ACS reassessment now?
> 
> ...


How many points are you claiming in EOI? Also, what day in september does your ACS expire?
Here's my take - If you are claiming 65 points or higher, you should get the invite either in the August round or September round. The challenge is, we do not know what the dates are. I'd say, give it a few more days to see when the August invitation round will be held. Based on that, you can take a call. ACS assessments typically take 3-4 days, lately!!


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

MSN said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just submitted my EOI today with 65 points for General Accountant. Could you pls tell me if I'll be invited in the August round? My journey up to this point has been long and tiring, to say the least...thanks and good luck to all!


No. In September/October round I think.


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

jelli-kallu said:


> How many points are you claiming in EOI? Also, what day in september does your ACS expire?
> Here's my take - If you are claiming 65 points or higher, you should get the invite either in the August round or September round. The challenge is, we do not know what the dates are. I'd say, give it a few more days to see when the August invitation round will be held. Based on that, you can take a call. ACS assessments typically take 3-4 days, lately!!


Claiming for 65 points.Ok then let me wait till august.


----------



## raj_07 (May 15, 2015)

Srilatha said:


> Claiming for 65 points.Ok then let me wait till august.


Hello srilatha,

During the EOI fill up, what should I input in Test Reference Number for PTE. Is it Test Taker ID or Registration ID.

Thanks in adv.

raj


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

raj_07 said:


> Hello srilatha,
> 
> During the EOI fill up, what should I input in Test Reference Number for PTE. Is it Test Taker ID or Registration ID.
> 
> ...


Hi

Its your Test Taker ID.


----------



## Neetib (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi
Need some help regarding my EOI submission.
Submitted My application on 24th April with 60 points for Accountant.
I will get 5 more points from my Internship around 1st week of September. 

When should i expect to get invitation?

Thanks for any kinds of answer in advance


----------



## amit 71560 (Jul 13, 2015)

After getting internship, update your eoi

But if u will update ur eoi which will increase it points then ur date of submission will change which will affect ur seniority


----------



## MSN (Feb 4, 2015)

Pommie said:


> Hi MSN
> 
> You might be ok for the August round. If not, then you will definitely get in the September round. Whilst skillselect web site has still not been updated for the July invitation round, the current backlog for 65 point applications goes back to around the end of May.
> 
> ...


Hi Pommie,

Many thanks for your thoughts. Will be praying that I get an invite in August...I was hoping to apply with 70 points but unfortunately, CPA Australia gave me only "academically suitable" assessment but gave negative assessment for employment so no points for that. I've been waiting for about a year now to get myself in the pool...so many setbacks and disappointments along the way. Just hoping that things will only get better from here. Best of luck to you and everyone else too!

Thanks again.


----------



## Homelyon (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi,
I submitted EOI with 65 points on 30th June for Accountant occupation. Is there any chance to receive invitation next round? I am also eligible for actuary Skilled migration after August. not sure if I am allowed to submit two EOI for different occupations?

Many thanks


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi,
I think it should be your registration ID and not your test takers id.
the registration is mentioned both vertically with your name and horizontally on your PTE result card.



Srilatha said:


> Hi
> 
> Its your Test Taker ID.


----------



## dm2 (Mar 12, 2013)

nehaa777 said:


> hiii...i filed my ss on 6th july...waiting for the invite. how does one know that its going to be in august?


hi Neha,
This one is for 189 visa... not applicable for 190 (ss)


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

blackrider89 said:


> No. In September/October round I think.


Hi blackrider89,

Any news about the possible date of next round invitation in your circle? It was speculated that it would be on 3, 10 or 15 August.

I submitted my EOI on 10 July. There were some 60 pointers (non pro-rata occupations) who submitted EOI from 10-14 June and got invitation during the 6 July round. I guess I am on borderline of getting invited either in August or September.


----------



## ramanjjsingh (Jul 6, 2015)

I hAVE submitted EOI 2211(GEN ACCOUNTANT) 
65 POINTS 
submited 30th June 2015 
State nomination NSW 70 points 
submited 30th June


What are the chances of getting the invite this Invitation round?

or should i try to enhance my english score by scoring PTE ? (i was thinking to wait for Aug round if not invited then try for English test) 

i GOT 7 each ielts first attempt General 

Please suggest 

Thanks in ADvance


----------



## Pommie (Jun 23, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> hi,
> I think it should be your registration ID and not your test takers id.
> the registration is mentioned both vertically with your name and horizontally on your PTE result card.




You are correct - it is your Registration ID.... click on the '?' and it confirm this...


----------



## Pommie (Jun 23, 2015)

ramanjjsingh said:


> I hAVE submitted EOI 2211(GEN ACCOUNTANT)
> 65 POINTS
> submited 30th June 2015
> State nomination NSW 70 points
> ...



You should be fine.... relax....


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

mankush said:


> hey buddy i see you living in Australia, have you completed auditing as a subject? your chances are much brighter if you get your degree assessed as an external auditor and submit an eoi asap.
> 
> 
> i recommend this to everybody who are not claiming points for work experience, this is coming from my own experience. following are my details.
> ...


Mankush

Can I ask what qualification you got accepted as External Auditor ?
I have ACCA but not sure if I will get positive assessment as I did not sit Advanced Audit, only the basic level.

Thanks


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

Pommie said:


> You are correct - it is your Registration ID.... click on the '?' and it confirm this...


Hi

Let me check worn my agent once,he considered test taker id as test reference id.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Srilatha,
I would suggest you to check and update your EOI with the corrected ID asap.
mostly agents should be aware of this and not have put the wrong reference no.



Srilatha said:


> Hi
> 
> Let me check worn my agent once,he considered test taker id as test reference id.


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

hungvn89 said:


> Hi blackrider89,
> 
> Any news about the possible date of next round invitation in your circle? It was speculated that it would be on 3, 10 or 15 August.
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 10 July. There were some 60 pointers (non pro-rata occupations) who submitted EOI from 10-14 June and got invitation during the 6 July round. I guess I am on borderline of getting invited either in August or September.


From the conversation I had yesterday it looks like 3rd is the date


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

oz_knightrider said:


> From the conversation I had yesterday it looks like 3rd is the date


Hello, with whom did you have "the conversation?". DIBP??


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

hungvn89 said:


> Hi blackrider89,
> 
> Any news about the possible date of next round invitation in your circle? It was speculated that it would be on 3, 10 or 15 August.
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 10 July. There were some 60 pointers (non pro-rata occupations) who submitted EOI from 10-14 June and got invitation during the 6 July round. I guess I am on borderline of getting invited either in August or September.


Accountant is a different story matie. Only 65 pointers lodging application prior to 20 May got invited

No info yet but I believe the next round will be on 3 August 2015. Hopefully.


----------



## endlessmoor (Nov 21, 2014)

hi,
in any case if somebody fails to submit the visa fees, his chance is cancelled. But it is said that, he will get an another chance for invitation. How long will it take for another invitation to arrive?


----------



## endlessmoor (Nov 21, 2014)

Also i would like to know what date of the EOI submission is accepted in this case?


----------



## arjun88 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hey Guys,

When can we start expecting the EOI invites for next round? The SkillSelect website still hasn't updated the dates.

__________________________

Skilled - Subclass - 189 | Software Engineer - 261313

ACS applied : 23-05-2015
ACS Positive Result : 01-06-2015
PTE-A Test Result : 19-07-2015 , L-90, R-86, S-84, W-85
EOI Submitted : 21-07-2015
EOI Applied Points : 65

EOI Invite : XX-XX-2015
App. submitted : XX-XX-2015
PCC | Health | Documents uploaded : XX-XX-2015
Visa Grant : XX-XX-2015


----------



## Pommie (Jun 23, 2015)

arjun88 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> When can we start expecting the EOI invites for next round? The SkillSelect website still hasn't updated the dates.
> 
> ...




It should be on August 3rd..... usually the first Monday of the month....


----------



## arjun88 (Jul 22, 2015)

Pommie said:


> It should be on August 3rd..... usually the first Monday of the month....



Thanks Pommie.
Can I expect an invite this August. I am not really sure because I have submitted the EOI very late , 21st July :fingerscrossed:


__________________________

Skilled - Subclass - 189 | Software Engineer - 261313

ACS applied : 23-05-2015
ACS Positive Result : 01-06-2015
PTE-A Test Result : 19-07-2015 , L-90, R-86, S-84, W-85
EOI Submitted : 21-07-2015

EOI Invite : XX-XX-2015
App. submitted : XX-XX-2015
PCC | Health | Documents uploaded : XX-XX-2015
Visa Grant : XX-XX-2015


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

You should be able to get an invite this time in August.65 pointers and above usually get an invite in the next round itself.
But this time I am seeing more and more of 65 pointers waiting for their invite.
Also there are a number of 60 pointers waiting for an invite under this category.
If all 65 and above pointers are invited then only the invitation will move on to other 60 pointers.




arjun88 said:


> Thanks Pommie.
> Can I expect an invite this August. I am not really sure because I have submitted the EOI very late , 21st July :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> Hello, with whom did you have "the conversation?". DIBP??


yes


----------



## gagan.28 (Jul 16, 2015)

I am also waiting for invitation. EOI submitted on June 26, 2015 under subclass 190 with 60 points. Can I expect response in August ?


----------



## vipulg1980 (Jul 17, 2015)

EOI submitted - NSW for FIA (financial investment advisor ) - 222311 on 30th June 15 with 75 points..... can anybody provide some details for this job code...?


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

blackrider89 said:


> Accountant is a different story matie. Only 65 pointers lodging application prior to 20 May got invited
> 
> No info yet but I believe the next round will be on 3 August 2015. Hopefully.


My EOI occupation group is 2212 (Auditor, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers). I am not aware that it is also under pro-rata arrangement like 2211 (Accountant), 2611 (ICT Business and Systems Analysts) or 2613 (Software and Applications Programmers).


----------



## wiqhussain (Nov 20, 2014)

I am too waiting for next round, but expectation is bit low. Let them update "cut off date" of 6th July round on website for more clear expectations. Till then, I am crossing my fingers. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

hungvn89 said:


> My EOI occupation group is 2212 (Auditor, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers). I am not aware that it is also under pro-rata arrangement like 2211 (Accountant), 2611 (ICT Business and Systems Analysts) or 2613 (Software and Applications Programmers).


Oops my apologies thought you were applying as an Accountant. So sure you will be receiving an invitation next round with 65 points. With 60 it would be around September.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

vipulg1980 said:


> EOI submitted - NSW for FIA (financial investment advisor ) - 222311 on 30th June 15 with 75 points..... can anybody provide some details for this job code...?


Financial Investment Advisor is not even on the SOL list bro.


----------



## vram (Mar 2, 2015)

oz_knightrider said:


> yes


Hi that is a great news. Also did you ask them when they would update the skillselect website so we get to know the number of invitations given to each occupation.

Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

vipulg1980 said:


> EOI submitted - NSW for FIA (financial investment advisor ) - 222311 on 30th June 15 with 75 points..... can anybody provide some details for this job code...?


https://www.anzscosearch.com is the website you are looking for.

Major Group: 2 - Professionals | Sub-Major Group: 22 - Business, Human Resource and Marketing Professionals | Minor Group: 222 - Financial Brokers and Dealers, and Investment Advisers | Unit Group: 2223 - Financial Investment Advisers and Managers

Description: Develops and implements financial plans for individuals or organisations, and advises on investment strategies and their taxation implications, securities, insurance, pension plans and real estate. Registration or licensing may be required.

Skill Level 1 : Occupations at Skill Level 1 have a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. At least five years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualification. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification... ......

I just copy pasted what the website said for you.There is much more in the website itself.


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

If 3rd August is the next invitation date then they should have updated by this time... I still doubt.
Any way lets hope for the best.


----------



## venki09 (Jun 20, 2013)

*Civil engineer*



sudeepdai said:


> Heyy
> 
> All the best to all the people waiting for the invite.
> Hope that someday for people here becomes that day, Monday the 3rd of August.
> ...


Hello sudeep,

Which state you are going to apply. i am from civil engineering background too, could please share your mail id . mine is xxx


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

I and my husband cleared the ACS and submitted our EOI 22nd May,2015 with 60 points.Are there any chances to get EOI result in August 2015 round.
primary applicant ACS as 261313
Spouse ACS as Network engineer


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi ndhal
Frankly speaking with 60 points you shouldn't put much hope on the August round.
People with 60 points who submitted their application on and after 23 march are waiting for an invite.
so considering this scenario you may get an invite in October or if very lucky you may get it in September.



ndhal said:


> I and my husband cleared the ACS and submitted our EOI 22nd May,2015 with 60 points.Are there any chances to get EOI result in August 2015 round.
> primary applicant ACS as 261313
> Spouse ACS as Network engineer


----------



## omarsh (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi guys,

I submitted my EOI today with 70 points for ICT business analyst, so how is it looking for BAs? Do i stand a chance ?

Thanks,
Omar


----------



## Pommie (Jun 23, 2015)

arjun88 said:


> Thanks Pommie.
> Can I expect an invite this August. I am not really sure because I have submitted the EOI very late , 21st July :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure how over subscribed your occupation is, but you should get an invite.... from most occupations...


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

omarsh said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I submitted my EOI today with 70 points for ICT business analyst, so how is it looking for BAs? Do i stand a chance ?
> 
> ...


With 70 points, it's going to be very easy for you to get an invite in the August round! All the best!


----------



## omarsh (Jun 11, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> omarsh said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


Thank you so much!, fingers crossed


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

Friends,

EOI submitted for 263111 and waiting for invite with 60 points. pls suggest when i can expect invite? possible month ? or round? please comment. Thanks


----------



## wiqhussain (Nov 20, 2014)

rj2309 said:


> Friends,
> 
> EOI submitted for 263111 and waiting for invite with 60 points. pls suggest when i can expect invite? possible month ? or round? please comment. Thanks


When you submitted the EOI?


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

24th July.. That is yestrday


----------



## wiqhussain (Nov 20, 2014)

rj2309 said:


> 24th July.. That is yestrday


As per my review on this forum, people with 60 points submitted EOI in May & June are still waiting for invitations. So probably you will get invitation somewhere in October or later.

Let them update their website with cut off date of 6th July round for better clarity.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

I wonder when DIBP intends to update their website with the July 2015 number!! It surely isn't lack of man power. There must be a reason for them to not update the website. Any thoughts around why they delay updation??


----------



## Pommie (Jun 23, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> I wonder when DIBP intends to update their website with the July 2015 number!! It surely isn't lack of man power. There must be a reason for them to not update the website. Any thoughts around why they delay updation??



It is frustrating, however it is not unusual I am afraid.... they clearly don't see it as a priority..

I (presume) it MUST be updated next week as we all expect (hope) the next round to be August 3rd....


----------



## vram (Mar 2, 2015)

Pommie said:


> It is frustrating, however it is not unusual I am afraid.... they clearly don't see it as a priority..
> 
> I (presume) it MUST be updated next week as we all expect (hope) the next round to be August 3rd....


Even i was wondering why it is till not updated. Lets hope they would update on monday.


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi 

I have applied for PCC from VFS melbourne on 13th-July.
How long it takes to receive passport and PCC? .

I urgently need to travel to India on 15th-August.

I am not sure If I cancel my PCC then how long VFS takes to get passport back.
Not sure when should I cancel Incase I do not receive PCC.

Please advice.

Thanks
abcmel


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

Illogical thoughts coming in my mind about DIBP not updating the website. Are there any more rounds about to happen in near future ? Feeling helpless and frustrated. Only a week left on this current month. Not getting any clue whether 60 pointers backlog would be started rolling or not in next round.


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

Do not see any update on Skills site.What are my chances to get invitation in August round for ...Software Engineer with 70 points.


----------



## mavaniamit (Apr 29, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> First of all the very best of luck to everyone waiting for an invite in August.
> I really wish you get an invite soon.
> 
> @Abcmel : with 65 points you have a very good chance of being invited in the August round.
> ...


Hi,

I have applied EOI for both 189 - 60 Points and 190 (NSW) - 65 Points. What are the chances for getting approval on 03-Aug-2015?
Please share your opinion.



Regards,
Amit


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

rj2309 said:


> 24th July.. That is yestrday


Since Software & Business Analyst Categories are being invited on Pro-rata basis & people in this category are improving their scores, you should also try to improve your score. You can improve your English scores or apply for a state nominations. Backlog will get cleared in 3-4 months time. It happens every year so relax


----------



## virusrohan (Mar 5, 2014)

Dear Experts,

Can you please tell me what are my chances of getting an invite in August 2015 invitation round. I will be submitting my EOI on 28th july 2015 for 261111 Business Analyst with 65 points. However, I will loose 5points for age in October. Do i still have chance to get invite before oct. 2015

Regards,
Rohan


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

Hey there guys. 

I have submitted one EOI but ticked in both 189 and 190 as my subclasses.

Now is it possible to remove just the 190 from my EOI? if that can be done, will the date of effect change for 189?

Thanks again.


----------



## migratingnoob (Jul 24, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> Illogical thoughts coming in my mind about DIBP not updating the website. Are there any more rounds about to happen in near future ? Feeling helpless and frustrated. Only a week left on this current month. Not getting any clue whether 60 pointers backlog would be started rolling or not in next round.


i understand mate. that's also why people are playing safe and trying to get more points. Seems like 65 is the new 60 (well, at least for the pro-rated occupations)...


----------



## aarvi08 (Jun 30, 2015)

virusrohan said:


> Dear Experts, Can you please tell me what are my chances of getting an invite in August 2015 invitation round. I will be submitting my EOI on 28th july 2015 for 261111 Business Analyst with 65 points. However, I will loose 5points for age in October. Do i still have chance to get invite before oct. 2015 Regards, Rohan


Sorry to say mate, but it is highly unlikely that you will get invite in August as the backlog is huge. But wish you all the luck that you get it this time. 

To be reasonable, last person I heard on this forum who has got an invite was a guy who submitted his EOI on 28th March 2015. Considering that as a benchmark, there is a backlog of 4 months. Also because of huge number of applications for 2611 the invites will be issued on pro rata basis which is a bad news. There will be more clarity on the same once 6th July results are published. If your birthday is around the second half of October, means you have 3 rounds to appear before your points are reduced to 60. Those would be 3rd August, 7th September and 5th October. With 65 points, you can definitely clear the invitation stage before the points get reduced. Best of luck


----------



## omarsh (Jun 11, 2015)

aarvi08 said:


> virusrohan said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Experts, Can you please tell me what are my chances of getting an invite in August 2015 invitation round. I will be submitting my EOI on 28th july 2015 for 261111 Business Analyst with 65 points. However, I will loose 5points for age in October. Do i still have chance to get invite before oct. 2015 Regards, Rohan
> ...


How can someone know if there is a backlog on 70 pointers applicants?

Thanks
omar


----------



## aarvi08 (Jun 30, 2015)

omarsh said:


> How can someone know if there is a backlog on 70 pointers applicants? Thanks omar


I doubt there will be a backlog for 70 pointers. If that's the case then the situation is terrible. Since the invite has moved from twice a month to once a month the backlog will be not more than a month.


----------



## omarsh (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks Aarvi


----------



## virusrohan (Mar 5, 2014)

aarvi08 said:


> Sorry to say mate, but it is highly unlikely that you will get invite in August as the backlog is huge. But wish you all the luck that you get it this time.
> 
> To be reasonable, last person I heard on this forum who has got an invite was a guy who submitted his EOI on 28th March 2015. Considering that as a benchmark, there is a backlog of 4 months. Also because of huge number of applications for 2611 the invites will be issued on pro rata basis which is a bad news. There will be more clarity on the same once 6th July results are published. If your birthday is around the second half of October, means you have 3 rounds to appear before your points are reduced to 60. Those would be 3rd August, 7th September and 5th October. With 65 points, you can definitely clear the invitation stage before the points get reduced. Best of luck


Thanks for the clarity, let's hope for the best


----------



## kiwiberry (Jul 27, 2015)

I submitted my EOI last Friday (24 July 2015) for ANZSCO 241111 (Early Childhood Teacher) with 60 points. I wish I had more points, but then again I don't really see a lot of applicants for that occupation around the forums, so I hope I'll get an invite next month! *fingers crossed*


----------



## grant512 (Apr 23, 2015)

> I and my husband cleared the ACS and submitted our EOI 22nd May,2015 with 60 points.Are there any chances to get EOI result in August 2015 round.
> primary applicant ACS as 261313
> Spouse ACS as Network engineer


I think with 60 pts Invitation will be in Sept - Oct.. It depends how in-demand is your nominated skills. I submitted my EOI May 6 under ICT BA 60pts still no invites due to ceiling. But others got their invite with diff skills submitted EOI in June 2015. Unfair!


----------



## Ff123 (Jul 6, 2015)

I submitted my EOI on 15th May under 2613 with 60 points, well my assessment is expiring on 28 August 2015, i called ACS today to extend it and they require PY for that, which I don't have as I didn't require PY for assessing my degree in 2013, anyways has anyone experienced something like that? Any solutions? Cos as far as i can see if don't get the invitation in August, i have no options.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Ff123 said:


> I submitted my EOI on 15th May under 2613 with 60 points, well my assessment is expiring on 28 August 2015, i called ACS today to extend it and they require PY for that, which I don't have as I didn't require PY for assessing my degree in 2013, anyways has anyone experienced something like that? Any solutions? Cos as far as i can see if don't get the invitation in August, i have no options.


You can use your experience in lieu of PY?


----------



## Ff123 (Jul 6, 2015)

blackrider89 said:


> You can use your experience in lieu of PY?


Don't have that too


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Ff123 said:


> Don't have that too


If so you don't have any other options with 189. Why not submit an EOI for NSW 190?


----------



## Ff123 (Jul 6, 2015)

blackrider89 said:


> If so you don't have any other options with 189. Why not submit an EOI for NSW 190?


Any idea the time frame to get invitation for 190? And what will happen to my 189 EOI? Will it be suspended if i apply or get invite for 190?

Thanks


----------



## gagan.28 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hey, you will never get invite from both subclasses. It's always through one of them. Looking into the forum discussions, it looks like with 60 points, you will likely get invitation in Sept - Oct.


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi Guys,

How I can obtain a PCC from india. I am working in UAE since January 2008 to till.
So please let me know ASAP.


----------



## arjun88 (Jul 22, 2015)

DesiBabu said:


> Do not see any update on Skills site.What are my chances to get invitation in August round for ...Software Engineer with 70 points.


You should be getting an invite in August or in a bad scenario by September :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

__________________________

Skilled - Subclass - 189 | Software Engineer - 261313

ACS applied : 23-05-2015
ACS Positive Result : 01-06-2015
PTE-A Test Result : 19-07-2015 , L-90, R-86, S-84, W-85
EOI Submitted : 21-07-2015

EOI Invite : XX-XX-2015
App. submitted : XX-XX-2015
PCC | Health | Documents uploaded : XX-XX-2015
Visa Grant : XX-XX-2015


----------



## fzrashid (Mar 11, 2013)

Okay guys listen up, was on the phone with ABP, the next round is absolutely on the 3rd of August. So buckle up and get your money and papers ready


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi All,

My EOI will be of 70 points on August 1 - 2015.
Currently its 65 points and submitted on 25th July 2015. 
Can anyone let me know by when should I be receiving an invite? 

Thank you.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

With 70 points he will definitely get an invite in August. if he doesn't get an invite in August with 70 points then that means people with 65 and 60 wont also get.
with 70 points he will be one of the first to receive an invite in the next round if it happens on 3rd Aug.

So don't worry and prepare for your documents and the money.


*Originally Posted by DesiBabu View Post 
Do not see any update on Skills site.What are my chances to get invitation in August round for ...Software Engineer with 70 points,*


arjun88 said:


> You should be getting an invite in August or in a bad scenario by September :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> __________________________
> 
> ...


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

fzrashid said:


> Okay guys listen up, was on the phone with ABP, the next round is absolutely on the 3rd of August. So buckle up and get your money and papers ready



What was the exact conversation if you mind sharing? Also, did you bring out stuffs about why they havent updated their websites? 

Cheers and thanks for some ray of hope here.


----------



## Rox61 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi.... Will there be the chance in Aug round for gen.accountant with 65 points.eoi submitted on 18 th June.?
Thanks


----------



## temiseun (Mar 2, 2015)

Really??? but am still not sure why their webpage is yet to be updated, some of us have been on the edge for over 2weeks. i just hope the date of effect will be reasonable and not sometime in June for those of us waiting for 3rd august. i also wonder how they plan to have good coverage now that the round is limited to once a month.

anyways, thanks for updating us. Fingers crossed.



fzrashid said:


> Okay guys listen up, was on the phone with ABP, the next round is absolutely on the 3rd of August. So buckle up and get your money and papers ready


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

Would it be a wise decision to apply for a state sponsor (NSW or SA) by the I wait to get an 189 invite. Could you please suggest. Like everyone I don't want to loose the chance of getting an invite, having said that my first priority is always to get 189 invite. Considering the current scenario I am not very comfortable regarding whether I will get an invite or not for 189 as I have submitted by EOI on Mid may 2015. Thanks for reading my concern.


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

wolfskin said:


> Would it be a wise decision to apply for a state sponsor (NSW or SA) by the I wait to get an 189 invite. Could you please suggest. Like everyone I don't want to loose the chance of getting an invite, having said that my first priority is always to get 189 invite. Considering the current scenario I am not very comfortable regarding whether I will get an invite or not for 189 as I have submitted by EOI on Mid may 2015. Thanks for reading my concern.


Can you share us your total points?


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

Srilatha said:


> Can you share us your total points?


Thanks for the reply. In total I have 60 points (excluding state sponsorship)
PTE 10 points


----------



## Ff123 (Jul 6, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> Thanks for the reply. In total I have 60 points (excluding state sponsorship)
> PTE 10 points


Hey bro, i am in a same situation as yours, i applied with 60 points as Analyst programmer in mid may, my assessment is expiring at the end of August, and ACS is not renewing it without PY, so i also applied for NSW statesponsership with 65 points, as i am in doubt after reading posts here that there are slim chances of getting invitation with 60 points so i would recommend you to apply for NSW. Could you also tell me can we apply SA state sponsership without work expierence? I was reading their website and it says you need 1 year work experience.


----------



## hkashkoush (Jul 28, 2015)

*Invitation Formula .....*

Can any one clarify if the invitation is related to the occupation or not ?

meaning , is there a percentage of invitation related to the occupation ceiling number for the same points ?

Say, 2 persons have the same 60 points applied for EOI in the same day but applied for different occupations. do they have the same chance or not ?


----------



## mohsinjavaid (Jul 28, 2015)

Is no one applying for 263111 ?


----------



## chinz_dream (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi all
Can anyone show me the link where i could find the details regarding july picking and all you guys are talking .

thanks 
chinz


----------



## vish1989 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi Mohsin, I am applying under 263111. How many points are you on ? and when did you submit your EOI ?



mohsinjavaid said:


> Is no one applying for 263111 ?


----------



## mohsinjavaid (Jul 28, 2015)

I submitted EOI on July 9 with 60 points but I am thinking about adding points by improving english test if i dont get invite in August round. Good luck to us.


----------



## fzrashid (Mar 11, 2013)

temiseun said:


> Really??? but am still not sure why their webpage is yet to be updated, some of us have been on the edge for over 2weeks. i just hope the date of effect will be reasonable and not sometime in June for those of us waiting for 3rd august. i also wonder how they plan to have good coverage now that the round is limited to once a month.
> 
> anyways, thanks for updating us. Fingers crossed.


Well, I was anxious that's why I gave them a call. They were vague about why they haven't updated their website. Said they didn't have complete statistical data to post on the website.

But the fellow on the phone was quite clear about 3rd of Aug being the next invite round, and I have no reason to doubt him.


----------



## vish1989 (Mar 20, 2015)

mohsinjavaid said:


> I submitted EOI on July 9 with 60 points but I am thinking about adding points by improving english test if i dont get invite in August round. Good luck to us.


I think there is a very high probability that you will get invited since there is no backlog for our occupation and hopefully me too. goodluck to us


----------



## mohsinjavaid (Jul 28, 2015)

vish1989 said:


> I think there is a very high probability that you will get invited since there is no backlog for our occupation and hopefully me too. goodluck to us


yes I dont see many people applying for 2631 here. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## vish1989 (Mar 20, 2015)

Yes, I know. That's one of the reasons I chose this over software engineering occupation. Technically, my profile is more of a software engineer. But luckily my degree helped me to justify as a network/ systems engineer.



mohsinjavaid said:


> yes I dont see many people applying for 2631 here. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## hkashkoush (Jul 28, 2015)

*Invitation Formula .....*

Is there a relation between the invitation and the occupation ceiling ??

Say, if 2 persons submitted an EOI with 60 points on the same day but different occupation, do they have the same chance to get invited in the same round or it is related to percentage of the required occupation ceiling ??


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

hkashkoush said:


> Is there a relation between the invitation and the occupation ceiling ??
> 
> 
> 
> Say, if 2 persons submitted an EOI with 60 points on the same day but different occupation, do they have the same chance to get invited in the same round or it is related to percentage of the required occupation ceiling ??



this is a complicated issue. I also have been thinking about this for a long and time and have searched around. There seems to be no answer. 

I am pretty sure that it would not be adjusted to only points and the ceiling considerations. From my opinion, they allot a different quota for each occupation code. In that occupation code, you fight with points. I believe that with 60 points in my occupation code 233211, my competition will only be with civil engineers in my code. Untill their quota for each occupation code is fulfilled, they continue to invite for the code if the eoi is active.

Just my guess. Have no way to prove it.

Would like to hear other's opinions as well.

Cheers


----------



## sdcard (Jan 20, 2015)

Wow!! It must be the first monday of the month pattern... it has been a long wait for me (261313/60 points/26th Mar)... fingers crossed for 3rd Aug!!! :fingerscrossed:

Thanks for calling them up... can you also share what is DIBP support contact number.. not sure if someone can call them from outside Australia.....

cheers,
sdcard 



fzrashid said:


> Well, I was anxious that's why I gave them a call. They were vague about why they haven't updated their website. Said they didn't have complete statistical data to post on the website.
> 
> But the fellow on the phone was quite clear about 3rd of Aug being the next invite round, and I have no reason to doubt him.


----------



## RevanthAr (Jul 25, 2015)

fzrashid said:


> Well, I was anxious that's why I gave them a call. They were vague about why they haven't updated their website. Said they didn't have complete statistical data to post on the website.
> 
> But the fellow on the phone was quite clear about 3rd of Aug being the next invite round, and I have no reason to doubt him.


Well that clears a lot of confusion. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Ff123 (Jul 6, 2015)

sdcard said:


> Wow!! It must be the first monday of the month pattern... it has been a long wait for me (261313/60 points/26th Mar)... fingers crossed for 3rd Aug!!! :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thanks for calling them up... can you also share what is DIBP support contact number.. not sure if someone can call them from outside Australia.....
> 
> ...




Good luck bro, mine was with 60 points on 15th May, i wish i get it too


----------



## vram (Mar 2, 2015)

fzrashid said:


> Okay guys listen up, was on the phone with ABP, the next round is absolutely on the 3rd of August. So buckle up and get your money and papers ready


Hi sir, that is some great news that everyone would like to hear.I am still confused. There is only 4 days left and the website is still not updated. Did you ask them when they would update their website. I still have a doubt on 3rd August being the next round because it does not make sense at all. Only 4 days left and website still not updated with anything. Anyways lets hope for the best and good luck to all. Also please share thoughts on this.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## hkashkoush (Jul 28, 2015)

sudeepdai said:


> this is a complicated issue. I also have been thinking about this for a long and time and have searched around. There seems to be no answer.
> 
> I am pretty sure that it would not be adjusted to only points and the ceiling considerations. From my opinion, they allot a different quota for each occupation code. In that occupation code, you fight with points. I believe that with 60 points in my occupation code 233211, my competition will only be with civil engineers in my code. Untill their quota for each occupation code is fulfilled, they continue to invite for the code if the eoi is active.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sudeepdai for your reply.

I hoped if there is a clear idea about this so the expectation will be more accurate.


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

hkashkoush said:


> Thanks Sudeepdai for your reply.
> 
> 
> 
> I hoped if there is a clear idea about this so the expectation will be more accurate.



Heyy

I am also waiting for somebody to explain it correctly. But we do not have any official information.

Moreover, I highly doubt that the immigration dept will disclose such information.

Cheers


----------



## saurav_dada (May 22, 2013)

temiseun said:


> Really??? but am still not sure why their webpage is yet to be updated, some of us have been on the edge for over 2weeks. i just hope the date of effect will be reasonable and not sometime in June for those of us waiting for 3rd august. i also wonder how they plan to have good coverage now that the round is limited to once a month.
> 
> anyways, thanks for updating us. Fingers crossed.




pls share ABP contact number , on which we could call them and get update about next invitation round ????


----------



## pradip79408 (Jun 21, 2015)

Can anybody tell me what is the current visa fee for 189? Also, does it include other costs like medical etc?

Is it better to pay with a forex card or credit card? Do they accept Debit cards too?


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

pradip79408 said:


> Can anybody tell me what is the current visa fee for 189? Also, does it include other costs like medical etc?
> 
> Is it better to pay with a forex card or credit card? Do they accept Debit cards too?


Here you go - 

Visa subclass	$3600

You can look for the same here as well.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Fees


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

Status updated for India PCC from VFS. Hopefully I will get my passport in week time, As I need to travel on 15th August


----------



## MM1108 (Jun 27, 2013)

Can anybody provide the list of documents required in VISA application for myself, spouse (not assessed; dependent) and one yr old kid.

Please also tell amount of VISA fee to be deposited.


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

The next invitation round is on 3rd August as per my consultant who is from AUS not India. Not sure how much true. Also my consultant is sure that I will get an invite on the upcoming round. They are so confident that they have send me a mail mentioning I will get an invite on next round, looking into my profile that's what they say. 
For now though I am believing on the date part i.e. 3rd Aug 2015, my math says that I will get an invite during October 2015. 
!!! Best Of Luck To All For The Upcoming Round !!!


----------



## temiseun (Mar 2, 2015)

i have tried to login to skillselect and i keep getting below error message

''An unexpected error occurred when processing the request. See inner exception for details. The 'appliesTo' address 'http://auth.dis.gov.au/adfs/services/trust' is not in the registered relying parties configuration element.''

is anybody experiencing same issue?


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

temiseun said:


> i have tried to login to skillselect and i keep getting below error message
> 
> ''An unexpected error occurred when processing the request. See inner exception for details. The 'appliesTo' address 'http://auth.dis.gov.au/adfs/services/trust' is not in the registered relying parties configuration element.''
> 
> is anybody experiencing same issue?


Same error I am getting


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> Same error I am getting


I'm also getting the same error. Maybe there's some outage.


----------



## orangel123 (May 26, 2015)

*Outage*

Hope that Outage is related to updating last round results!! (Wishful thinking :fingerscrossed


----------



## desiSydney (Jul 8, 2015)

hey
I am on the same boat as you,submitted EOI on 17th May with 60 points for 261313
However getting an invite in August seems less likely to me considering 2300 invites were sent in July for 189.
I am optimistic about getting an invite in October, if not later.


----------



## Ritika11 (Apr 24, 2015)

I do not see any update on the website yet. :-(


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

I emailed them about the invitation dates. They have replied to me saying that it is on August 3rd and that there has been a delay in updating the invitation round details on the website.

Buckle up everybody. August 3rd is 100% the invitation date.
Source - email from skillselect team.

Best of luck to all waiting!


----------



## manishjha143 (Jul 6, 2015)

nehaa777 said:


> guys, when will the august round happen. and on what date usually it happens every month? only once a month?




Its once in a month from July 1, 15 onwards but whether it will be on 3rd august..tough to say as no where it's mentioned that it will be first monday for every month. we need to wait until Border.gov updates details.


----------



## endlessmoor (Nov 21, 2014)

hi,
can anybody plz explain why logging into skillselect shows the following error?

The configuration for this token service does not specify a defaultApplicationLocation. Please configure an appSetting key called defaultApplicationLocation, with a suitable default url location.


----------



## selfmadeimmigrant (Jul 11, 2015)

I like this, I cant wait to get an ITA

______________________________________________________
Occupational Code - 233111 Chemical Engineer (Professional)
IELTS R-9 L-8.5 S-9 W-7 (Overall 8.5)
EA Assessment filed (Washington Accord)- 03/04/2015
EA Positive Assessment - 03/06/2015
Appeared for PTE on July 25th and got score on July 26th.
PTE - Academic Score: R-90 L-90 S-90 W-90 Overall - 90
EOI submitted for 189 (70 pts) - 26/07/2015


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

selfmadeimmigrant said:


> I like this, I cant wait to get an ITA
> 
> ______________________________________________________
> Occupational Code - 233111 Chemical Engineer (Professional)
> ...


Hi5 on the pte scores mate.

Cheers


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

sudeepdai said:


> I emailed them about the invitation dates. They have replied to me saying that it is on August 3rd and that there has been a delay in updating the invitation round details on the website.
> 
> Buckle up everybody. August 3rd is 100% the invitation date.
> Source - email from skillselect team.
> ...


Hello Sudeepdai,

According to your signature, you apply both for 189 and 190. I have one query regarding this: If you get invitation for 189, do you still eligible for 190?

is it possible to get both the invitation(190 & 189) as the same?

thanks in advance.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Hello Sudeepdai,
> 
> According to your signature, you apply both for 189 and 190. I have one query regarding this: If you get invitation for 189, do you still eligible for 190?
> 
> ...


No its not possible to receive two invites at the same time.
Whichever comes first, the other one gets deactivated/not considered until the current invite is lapsed.


----------



## Pommie (Jun 23, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Hello Sudeepdai,
> 
> According to your signature, you apply both for 189 and 190. I have one query regarding this: If you get invitation for 189, do you still eligible for 190?
> 
> ...




No - you will only get one invite. If you get an invite through 190, then your 189 EOI freezes. If you do not apply for a 190 then after the invite expires, your 189 will re-activate...


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Pommie said:


> No - you will only get one invite. If you get an invite through 190, then your 189 EOI freezes. If you do not apply for a 190 then after the invite expires, your 189 will re-activate...


Dear Pommie,

is there any possibility to get NSW invitation next week? Some members are guessing that NSW will suspend ICT invitation for few months. Do you have any observation on it?

thanks for concern


----------



## grant512 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi amar,

A lot of speculations for ICT, let us wait till Aug 3 and see the official statement. Right now what we can do is wait, relax and be positive.


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

Supposing the round date will be 3rd of August, does anybody know for how many days after the 3rd the invitation letters will be sent?


----------



## pareshprince (May 11, 2015)

i checked last year 2014-15 occupation ceiling and research on that data.

my calculation (may be correct or incorrect this is just assumption) 2613 code have around 5364 (occupation ceiling) and total round of 2015-16 is 12 (EOI once in month from july-2015)

so (total occupation ceiling)/(total EOI round in 2015-16).
for code 2613 is (5364)/(12) = 447 (maximum EOI will release per round for code 2613).

it may be vary by application or vary by occupation code.

when 6th july-2015 update will update then our doubt is clear.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

al10 said:


> Supposing the round date will be 3rd of August, does anybody know for how many days after the 3rd the invitation letters will be sent?


Your status will be changed from SUBMITTED to INVITED on immiaccount almost immediately after 2 Aug midnight Canberra time (GMT +10) and email will be received shortly.


----------



## amit 71560 (Jul 13, 2015)

It means Indian time 2 august at 7:30 pm ( equivalent to Aus 2 August midnight)


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

amit 71560 said:


> It means Indian time 2 august at 7:30 pm ( equivalent to Aus 2 August midnight)



This timing is for 189 or NSW state sponsor 190


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

SqOats said:


> Your status will be changed from SUBMITTED to INVITED on immiaccount almost immediately after 2 Aug midnight Canberra time (GMT +10) and email will be received shortly.


Thank you!

from your timeline, as you're a mechanical engineer, I see that will be difficult for me to get invited in this round..


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Dear Pommie,
> 
> is there any possibility to get NSW invitation next week? Some members are guessing that NSW will suspend ICT invitation for few months. Do you have any observation on it?
> 
> thanks for concern


Why? On what basis is it being speculated that NSW will suspend ICT invitations for a few months? Any background to this??


----------



## saurav_dada (May 22, 2013)

sudeepdai said:


> I emailed them about the invitation dates. They have replied to me saying that it is on August 3rd and that there has been a delay in updating the invitation round details on the website.
> 
> Buckle up everybody. August 3rd is 100% the invitation date.
> Source - email from skillselect team.
> ...


Hello sudeepdai, 

Thank you very muc for this post. it is very big relief indeed.

Request you to pls share skill select email ID .


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

al10 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> from your timeline, as you're a mechanical engineer, I see that will be difficult for me to get invited in this round..


Yes, it seems a little tight for you this coming round. But you never know you might get lucky as from July 2015 onward its only one round per month which means more invites. 

Goodluck


----------



## captainm (Jul 30, 2015)

Disregard this post. Posted mistakenly.


----------



## virusrohan (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi Guys do DIBP publish SOL_ID wise EOI invite count breakup with cut-off marks... Thanks in advance


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

virusrohan said:


> Hi Guys do DIBP publish SOL_ID wise EOI invite count breakup with cut-off marks... Thanks in advance


NO, It shows general cut-off date and only for occupations in high demand. Also, you can count no of invites (occupation wise) per round by subtracting latest Ceiling Limit values from previous round.


----------



## kandy123 (Jul 7, 2015)

hungvn89 said:


> Hi riyan,
> 
> I don't know about Accountant but I saw one External Auditor EOI submitted on 20 May got invited in July.
> 
> ...


HI,
Please let me know if you get invitation this round... I am also planning to opt Ext. Auditor.... Gen. Accountant with 60 points .. waiting from 20 April... It seems tough ..indeed !!!


----------



## red_man (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi everyone.

I have submitted my EOI on 26th of May for 189 visa (60 points).
My question is, if I go and select 190 option in the same EOI, will it change my date of effect?..if yes, will it change the date of effect for both i.e. 189 and 190 or just for 190 and would remain the same for 189 i.e. 26th of May 2015?..
Kindly clarify as I'm thinking of selecting 190 or re-submitting a new EOI altogether

Thanks


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

red_man said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 26th of May for 189 visa (60 points).
> My question is, if I go and select 190 option in the same EOI, will it change my date of effect?..if yes, will it change the date of effect for both i.e. 189 and 190 or just for 190 and would remain the same for 189 i.e. 26th of May 2015?..
> ...


as per me, it will change the date for newly added 190 only.
for 189 it will remain the same. 
Seniors can validate.

You can submit an altogether new 190 EOI as well if you're concerned about this, as we know we can submit multiple EOIs.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

al10 said:


> Supposing the round date will be 3rd of August, does anybody know for how many days after the 3rd the invitation letters will be sent?


Status in skillselect for your EOI will become invited and you'll see "APPLY for VISA" in there.
Additionally, you'll be receiving an email also saying you have received an invite in your EOI to your registered email with a subject something like this -

*You have received an invitation to apply for a visa in SkillSelect‏*


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi All,

Just now my EOI has auto updated to 70 Points as I'm eligible for 5 more points from today. 
Now my EOI is of 70 points (261313) 

Just wanted to know should I be expecting invite in this coming invitation round? :fingerscrossed:

Thank you.


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

red_man said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 26th of May for 189 visa (60 points).
> My question is, if I go and select 190 option in the same EOI, will it change my date of effect?..if yes, will it change the date of effect for both i.e. 189 and 190 or just for 190 and would remain the same for 189 i.e. 26th of May 2015?..
> ...


Only 190 Date of Effect will change. 189 will remain as is.
Better to submit new EOI for 190 so your 189 chances will still remain ON even if you get 190 invite.


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just now my EOI has auto updated to 70 Points as I'm eligible for 5 more points from today.
> Now my EOI is of 70 points (261313)
> ...


For sure you can expect an invite during 3rd Aug invitation round.

Best regards, Ga.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Whenever anyone with 70 points or higher who has been following the forum for some time comes and ask this question it sounds meaningless. Based on the past year trend and also this year it is quite evident that 70 and higher points gets the invite whenever they file EOI.


----------



## orangel123 (May 26, 2015)

kamy58 said:


> Whenever anyone with 70 points or higher who has been following the forum for some time comes and ask this question it sounds meaningless. Based on the past year trend and also this year it is quite evident that 70 and higher points gets the invite whenever they file EOI.


Kamy, i have 65 and people often tell me that i will be invited for sure, but no invite came last round, and without official round results from DIBP, there are no guarantees for August either (darn backlog!). Please try and be a bit more understanding about concerns and anxiety from any applicant, regardless if they score 85 or 60 points.

Best of luck to us all...


----------



## Pommie (Jun 23, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Dear Pommie,
> 
> is there any possibility to get NSW invitation next week? Some members are guessing that NSW will suspend ICT invitation for few months. Do you have any observation on it?
> 
> thanks for concern



Hi Amar

I really don't know if NSW will suspend or not, however they do not wait for monthly invitation rounds. They can invite you at any time of the month.....


----------



## rtk (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi All,

I have submitted EOI on 7th July with 65 points. Since there is a chance of getting an invite in Aug or Sept rounds, I have started collecting the documents required for visa application. Could someone please clarify below queries:

1. I am claiming 5 points for my wife. Do I need to submit any documents to prove her employment other than ACS & IELTS letters?

2. I have 9 years of IT experience with 2 companies and submitted separate statutory declarations for ACS application in March. Do I need to create a new declaration for the current company or can I submit the same documents which are submitted for ACS?

3. Have worked in Australia for 2 years for an onsite assignment, but don't have Tax assessment notices. Is it mandatory to get these notices to prove my Australian employment?

My details are given below:

Visa: 189 
ANZSCO_Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
ACS: 31-Mar-15, Positive 
IELTS: 13-Jun-15: L8.5,R9,W7,S7 
EOI Submitted : 07 July 2015 (65 Points)

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## manishjha143 (Jul 6, 2015)

nehaa777 said:


> guys, when will the august round happen. and on what date usually it happens every month? only once a month?


Hi, its on aug 3rd and happens once in every month from July, 15 onwards.


----------



## fifililhelper (Jun 28, 2015)

manishjha143 said:


> Hi, its on aug 3rd and happens once in every month from July, 15 onwards.


I am not sure now. but just wonder, if it always the first Monday of the month, September month will be on the 7 Sept which then leave 5 weeks gap between invitations. If first working day of the month will make easier:boxing:


----------



## manishjha143 (Jul 6, 2015)

fifililhelper said:


> I am not sure now. but just wonder, if it always the first Monday of the month, September month will be on the 7 Sept which then leave 5 weeks gap between invitations. If first working day of the month will make easier:boxing:



You cant change that but we need to wait and lets be hopeful for August round , if we are lucky we will get the invite.


----------



## Nainaa (May 31, 2015)

Hi everyone, 
According to some posts, it is understood that when applying for 189 and 190 we will only get one invite. If anyone get an invite through 190, then 189 EOI will be freezed. According to one post "If you do not apply for a 190 then after the invite expires, your 189 will re-activate."

My question is if I am more interested in getting 189 then in this case what I need to do or is there any time bracket to expire my EOI for 190


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Nainaa said:


> Hi everyone,
> According to some posts, it is understood that when applying for 189 and 190 we will only get one invite. If anyone get an invite through 190, then 189 EOI will be freezed. According to one post "If you do not apply for a 190 then after the invite expires, your 189 will re-activate."
> 
> My question is if I am more interested in getting 189 then in this case what I need to do or is there any time bracket to expire my EOI for 190


EOI invitation will expire in 60 days if you don't file the visa.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

Nainaa said:


> Hi everyone,
> According to some posts, it is understood that when applying for 189 and 190 we will only get one invite. If anyone get an invite through 190, then 189 EOI will be freezed. According to one post "If you do not apply for a 190 then after the invite expires, your 189 will re-activate."
> 
> My question is if I am more interested in getting 189 then in this case what I need to do or is there any time bracket to expire my EOI for 190



You'll have 60 days to file the visa, if you don't file the visa in these 60 days against that invite then your 190 invite will be lapsed and 189 will be active again. 
Better thing would be, if you don't want 190 then you shouldn't apply for it anyway and making your 189 EOI die down for 2 months.


----------



## Nainaa (May 31, 2015)

gaurav.kushan said:


> You'll have 60 days to file the visa, if you don't file the visa in these 60 days against that invite then your 190 invites will be lapsed and 189 will be active again.
> The better thing would be, if you don't want 190 then you shouldn't apply for it anyway and making your 189 EOI die down for two months.


Thanks for you reply guys much appreciated. Can I suspend my EOI now asI can see an option there? I applied for 190 as per my friend advice, but now I am thinking it could effect on my 189 visa by delaying it if I got an invitation  . Please advise me, guys, what should I do I am so confused and wondering that why I am messing around


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

Nainaa said:


> Thanks for you reply guys much appreciated. Can I suspend my EOI now asI can see an option there? I applied for 190 as per my friend advice, but now I am thinking it could effect on my 189 visa by delaying it if I got an invitation  . Please advise me, guys, what should I do I am so confused and wondering that why I am messing around


I believe you need not suspend it.
Just update it and uncheck 190 from there, currently you'd have checked 189 and 190 both, right?
no need to suspend, just update it to be comprising of just 189. That's all.


----------



## jaykumar (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi..!!Just reading all comments & like all I am also very anxious about next round (3rd August-finger crossed). I have filed my EOI on 11th of June with 65 points for 2211- Accountant. I had great expectation on last round, but didn't get it unfortunately. 

So do anyone think that I have fair chance to get invitation on this round?

Thanks in advance & all the very best to all of you!!!


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

jaykumar said:


> Hi..!!Just reading all comments & like all I am also very anxious about next round (3rd August-finger crossed). I have filed my EOI on 11th of June with 65 points for 2211- Accountant. I had great expectation on last round, but didn't get it unfortunately.
> 
> So do anyone think that I have fair chance to get invitation on this round?
> 
> Thanks in advance & all the very best to all of you!!!


Yeah, you will receive an invitation next round. Take my word for it.


----------



## jaykumar (Jul 6, 2015)

Hey Mate, thank you so much for your kind words.you made my day, will wait for Monday now. But all the very best to you as well.


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

*agree*



kamy58 said:


> Whenever anyone with 70 points or higher who has been following the forum for some time comes and ask this question it sounds meaningless. Based on the past year trend and also this year it is quite evident that 70 and higher points gets the invite whenever they file EOI.


I don't know why these people trying to ask such kind of questions. If someone who gets 70s above then he or she will definitely will receive an invitation. But please do not need to show off here, it's meaningless


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

Does anyone think I have the chance to get an invitation?
I applied for 221213-External auditor on 1st July with 60 points. I am worrying about there will be too many people with 65 points. DIBP is too slow to update the latest invitation round result. I have no any idea about my situation. Thanks in advance.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

allenlala said:


> Does anyone think I have the chance to get an invitation?
> I applied for 221213-External auditor on 1st July with 60 points. I am worrying about there will be too many people with 65 points. DIBP is too slow to update the latest invitation round result. I have no any idea about my situation. Thanks in advance.


Yes you will. Be rest assured.


----------



## Nainaa (May 31, 2015)

gaurav.kushan said:


> I believe you need not suspend it.
> Just update it and uncheck 190 from there, currently you'd have checked 189 and 190 both, right?
> no need to suspend, just update it to be comprising of just 189. That's all.


Hi Gaurav,

Thanks for your kind reply. Actually the thing is I submitted a separate EOI for Visa 190 whereas, EOI for visa 189 was submitted by my lawyer. so, they are two different EIO in that case should I suspend it or not.


----------



## migratingnoob (Jul 24, 2015)

i think you should be fine if they are separate submissions.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

Nainaa said:


> Hi Gaurav,
> 
> Thanks for your kind reply. Actually the thing is I submitted a separate EOI for Visa 190 whereas, EOI for visa 189 was submitted by my lawyer. so, they are two different EIO in that case should I suspend it or not.


Hi Naina,
If you have two different EOIs then you are good with both of them.
You shouldn't be doing anything in anyone of these, since these are two different EOIs.
The 2 months freeze point which I mentioned earlier was for having both 190 and 189 in the same EOI.  
But you already have two different EOIs, it will not have any impact on each other. 


Thank you


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

allenlala said:


> I don't know why these people trying to ask such kind of questions. If someone who gets 70s above then he or she will definitely will receive an invitation. But please do not need to show off here, it's meaningless


Hi There,

I just asked because it was my concern, not show off. 
And I believe this website is for all of us to ask and look for answers to our queries, no matter it might seem illogical to some of the members. 
Best you can do is to ignore the post if you're finding any post or question not worth being here as per you. 

Thank you !!


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

No ne comes here to showoff,
Everyone comes to be assured. If someone wanted to showoff he would come with his true identity and not create an Alias and keep his identity private.
everyone is worried/anxious to know his outcome on the next round and some kind words that you will surely receive it wont cost you much. 
So let there be peace. No need to argue on such trivial things.
All the best to everyone.



allenlala said:


> I don't know why these people trying to ask such kind of questions. If someone who gets 70s above then he or she will definitely will receive an invitation. But please do not need to show off here, it's meaningless


----------



## migratingnoob (Jul 24, 2015)

Chill everybody! And wish everyone the best of luck for the impending August 2015 round.


----------



## wiqhussain (Nov 20, 2014)

Relax guys!

Can anyone tell me the trend of DIBP regarding statistical updates on their website in last year? Do they normally take this much time or is this year special? *frustrating*


----------



## migratingnoob (Jul 24, 2015)

wiqhussain said:


> Relax guys!
> 
> Can anyone tell me the trend of DIBP regarding statistical updates on their website in last year? Do they normally take this much time or is this year special? *frustrating*


it's a relatively new site, so they're probably fixing some kinks here and there. well, at least they've since removed the notice about the occupation ceiling being reached (from the last fiscal year)...


----------



## wiqhussain (Nov 20, 2014)

migratingnoob said:


> it's a relatively new site, so they're probably fixing some kinks here and there. well, at least they've since removed the notice about the occupation ceiling being reached (from the last fiscal year)...


Oh yes! I didnt notice that update. So probably they are busy with data collection / compilation.


----------



## prasvik86 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi All,

I am prasanna and submitted my EOI under 189 for Internal Auditor with 65 points. I understand that there are chances that invites will get sent from August 3rd. Since i am new watned to understand if i stand any chance to get invited in this leg? I submitted by EOI on July 24th 2015.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

prasvik86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am prasanna and submitted my EOI under 189 for Internal Auditor with 65 points. I understand that there are chances that invites will get sent from August 3rd. Since i am new watned to understand if i stand any chance to get invited in this leg? I submitted by EOI on July 24th 2015.


You will be invited for sure.


----------



## prasvik86 (Jul 16, 2015)

Ohh thanks. Any specific reason on how you say that? Sorry for asking this, but i am totally clueless on how this works.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

prasvik86 said:


> Ohh thanks. Any specific reason on how you say that? Sorry for asking this, but i am totally clueless on how this works.


Higher pointers will be invited first.


----------



## migratingnoob (Jul 24, 2015)

prasvik86 said:


> Ohh thanks. Any specific reason on how you say that? Sorry for asking this, but i am totally clueless on how this works.


let's just make this politically correct and say that you have an extremely good chance of being invited.


----------



## prasvik86 (Jul 16, 2015)

Ohh ok. I have seen people say they have 70+ points so i wasnt sure. And does the invitation go only on points or they see under which category u have applied as well?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

prasvik86 said:


> Ohh ok. I have seen people say they have 70+ points so i wasnt sure. And does the invitation go only on points or they see under which category u have applied as well?


70 points or higher generally doesn't wait for invite, they get the invite in next round after eoi submission.
Then comes 65 and 60 pointers, they take categories into considerations but not quite clear to what extent except for some high demand occupations like some IT and accountants for which you can see the cutoff category wise


----------



## migratingnoob (Jul 24, 2015)

prasvik86 said:


> Ohh ok. I have seen people say they have 70+ points so i wasnt sure. And does the invitation go only on points or they see under which category u have applied as well?


system is as such: imagine a queue of people who have submitted EOI and are awaiting the invitation.

1) If you get higher points, you get to jump the queue. (70+ points almost guarantees you a spot in front, since the bulk are at 60 or 65)

2) If you've got the same points, then it's on a first-come-first-served basis.

3) during each round, the department allocates number of places. certain occupations like accountants and analysts etc are allocated at a pro-rata basis for the program year.


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

*Invitation rounds*

Hi there
Is 3rd August invitation a sure thing? There is still no any update on the website. I wanted to call them today but it was too late today for asking. I hope there are some updates tonight but it seems impossible. I just went to the facebook page of DIBP and saw some people asked questions about invitation round, the DIBP replied like this"please check back regularly on our website, as this information will be updated in due course." 
No idea.
Expecting 3rd Aug!!!


----------



## migratingnoob (Jul 24, 2015)

allenlala said:


> Hi there
> Is 3rd August invitation a sure thing? There is still no any update on the website. I wanted to call them today but it was too late today for asking. I hope there are some updates tonight but it seems impossible. I just went to the facebook page of DIBP and saw some people asked questions about invitation round, the DIBP replied like this"please check back regularly on our website, as this information will be updated in due course."
> No idea.
> Expecting 3rd Aug!!!


Should be true. someone from this forum did call in and get that piece of information. unless he was just trolling


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

allenlala said:


> Hi there
> Is 3rd August invitation a sure thing? There is still no any update on the website. I wanted to call them today but it was too late today for asking. I hope there are some updates tonight but it seems impossible. I just went to the facebook page of DIBP and saw some people asked questions about invitation round, the DIBP replied like this"please check back regularly on our website, as this information will be updated in due course."
> No idea.
> Expecting 3rd Aug!!!


It is August 3rd for sure. I mailed them and asked. The Skilled Migration Team told me that it would be held on 3rd August and there was a delay in giving out the information on the website. 

August 3rd is confirmed. Who else can better confirm it than the migration team itself.

Best of luck
Hope for the best
Cheers


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

sudeepdai said:


> It is August 3rd for sure. I mailed them and asked. The Skilled Migration Team told me that it would be held on 3rd August and there was a delay in giving out the information on the website.
> 
> August 3rd is confirmed. Who else can better confirm it than the migration team itself.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. really appreciated that!
Also, do you have any idea about what time the invitations will be sent out?? on this sunday afternoon or exactly after 00:00 on 3rd August?
Thanks in advance


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi ,
It will be 00:00 hours of 3rd August Brisbane time.
So match your time zone with Australia Brisbane zone and you will get an idea.

In India people usually get an invite after around 7:30 pm.

though last time we got the invite after atleast 10-15 mins. 



allenlala said:


> Thanks for your reply. really appreciated that!
> Also, do you have any idea about what time the invitations will be sent out?? on this sunday afternoon or exactly after 00:00 on 3rd August?
> Thanks in advance


----------



## migratingnoob (Jul 24, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> hi ,
> It will be 00:00 hours of 3rd August Brisbane time.
> So match your time zone with Australia Brisbane zone and you will get an idea.
> 
> ...


sweet! so it will be sunday night. fingers crossed


----------



## prasvik86 (Jul 16, 2015)

All the best to each one on this forum who is waiting to be invited. I am one among you guys. Submitted under 221214 with 65 points. So Sunday night will be crucial. Fingers Crossed


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

Will they send invitation on the same day of round (3rd August)? or it may take more days after round?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

OnlyAustralia said:


> Will they send invitation on the same day of round (3rd August)? or it may take more days after round?


Same day


----------



## bilcat (Jul 28, 2015)

Can we see the invitation automatically on our skillselect dashboard or in our e-mail box or are they sending the invitation manually?


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

bilcat said:


> Can we see the invitation automatically on our skillselect dashboard or in our e-mail box or are they sending the invitation manually?


They will send an email in which it would be written that "Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account."


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

Guys EOI status : SUBMITTED, is all that is required in the SkillSelect website, right? 

Just want to be sure that the EOI is submitted properly and will be considered for the invitation round.

All the best to everyone awaiting invitation.


----------



## saurabhgoel123 (May 3, 2015)

Hello Friends,

All the best to everyone, especially to 60 pointers. Hopefully 60 pointers start rolling this time at least leaving behind disappointed July round... 

Lets hope for the best...


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

You can also check breakdown of your points and assure urself that your EOI is properly submitted or not.


----------



## prasvik86 (Jul 16, 2015)

Yes Basil, that is fine.

I also dont think that they send a mail once it submitted like a confirmation. Hope this is true with you as well.


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

True, they don't send any emails, but the correspondence tab in your EOI shows the email. I had modified my EOI thrice to correct the dates of employment, but with no effect to points, so I have three emails there.


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

In my case when my points upgraded from 60 to 65 I received a mail in which it was written that 

"Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account."

So I think notification mail would come from SkillSelect.


----------



## captainm (Jul 30, 2015)

migratingnoob said:


> system is as such: imagine a queue of people who have submitted EOI and are awaiting the invitation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for your great explanations. Can you pls talk more about what pro rata means here?


Sent from iPad


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

basilmabraham said:


> Guys EOI status : SUBMITTED, is all that is required in the SkillSelect website, right?
> 
> Just want to be sure that the EOI is submitted properly and will be considered for the invitation round.
> 
> All the best to everyone awaiting invitation.


Hi,

Yes the status will show as submitted and everything is ok. 
All the best for Aug 3rd. :thumb:

Best regards, Ga.


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

captainm said:


> Thanks for your great explanations. Can you pls talk more about what pro rata means here?
> 
> 
> Sent from iPad


Prorata means the person with the highest points is first considered for the invite and then the date of submission comes into play. Eg - A person with points submitted for skillset 2613 on 30th March and another person with 75 points submitted for skillset 2613 on 30th July, and invitation round is on 3rd Aug. The 75 pointer will be selected because of his higher points and then the 60 pointer will be given preference. This will continue until all backlog has been cleared i guess.

Hope this gives you some clarity!!


----------



## immi2Oz (Aug 26, 2014)

captainm said:


> Thanks for your great explanations. Can you pls talk more about what pro rata means here?
> 
> 
> Sent from iPad


I'm not able to post a link being a new member.. Google this and read the first link:
"expatforum unofficial explanation pro rata"


----------



## ZubairKhan (Jul 31, 2015)

How many invites are expected in August 3rd round?


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

ZubairKhan said:


> How many invites are expected in August 3rd round?


During the last invitation round max of 2330 invites were planned. The results of how many invitations were sent out are not out thou. But on Aug 3rd too we can expect an almost similar number.


----------



## gurpreetsyngh (Jul 23, 2015)

*Chances of getting invitation with score 60-Developer Programmer(261312)*

I have applied for EOI with 60 points under developer programmer(261312) on 11th April. When can I expect invitation email?


----------



## sdcard (Jan 20, 2015)

*Pte-a*

Yet again got feedback from some of my friends that even with unsatisfactory performances (according to their own assessments) in the PTE-A exam which they gave they really got high grades to their surprises and submitted EOI with 65/70 points so again this exam unlike IELTS proves to be high scoring and impacting the 60 pointers in the queue...... If the 60 pointers don't move this time then it is going to be the same trend for the upcoming rounds....


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

Has anyone applied for 489 visa only??


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

gurpreetsyngh said:


> I have applied for EOI with 60 points under developer programmer(261312) on 11th April. When can I expect invitation email?



Sir, this is a mystical question and no one can give pin point answer.


----------



## gurpreetsyngh (Jul 23, 2015)

Thank you OnlyAustralia . I just wanted to know probability of getting the invite in August invitation round.


----------



## migratingnoob (Jul 24, 2015)

gurpreetsyngh said:


> Thank you OnlyAustralia . I just wanted to know probability of getting the invite in August invitation round.


The probability is between 0 and 1.


----------



## vram (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi all, is it confirmed that the next round is on 3rd August? Just wanted to know because the website is still not updated. Can they have an invitation round without updating the website?
Thanks in advance


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

vram said:


> Hi all, is it confirmed that the next round is on 3rd August? Just wanted to know because the website is still not updated. Can they have an invitation round without updating the website?
> Thanks in advance


a few people here rang DIAC and they said it will be on the 3rd.


----------



## prasvik86 (Jul 16, 2015)

Once again Good luck all.. Less than 24 hours now.


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

... and countdown begins....


----------



## saurabhgoel123 (May 3, 2015)

Yes ... Worried.. Bcoz of PTE exam many are scoring high and submitting with 65 points.. Lets hope 60 starts rolling this time


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

*Backlog for 65 pointers?*



OnlyAustralia said:


> ... and countdown begins....


Hi,
Any estimate what is the approximate backlog for 65 pointers on 261313?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## sdcard (Jan 20, 2015)

SSrng said:


> Hi,
> Any estimate what is the approximate backlog for 65 pointers on 261313?
> 
> Thanks in advance,


Starting from 27th June'15 possibly official results were never published though


----------



## Pommie (Jun 23, 2015)

sdcard said:


> Starting from 27th June'15 possibly official results were never published though



DIBP are saying they are having problems accessing / analysing the data, hence the website has not been updated.

I think its a bug / problem since they moved websites.... I would expect them to sort this in the coming weeks...

But it is frustrating for people in the mean time...

Next round is confirmed as August 3rd, so this time tomorrow we all hope for an invite:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ranjith24 (Aug 1, 2015)

sumanasm said:


> Starting a new thread for everyone who is waiting for EOI invitation round of August 2015.
> Its on August 3rd.. right? every first monday?
> 
> Hoping to get an invite this time at least. :fingerscrossed: :juggle:


Wow its a pretty long wait for you. How come you haven't got invited yet. All the best. I am really worried about my chances now since I have 60 points and EOI applied on 13th July


----------



## evatall (Jul 31, 2015)

Hello I am Eva,
I have applied an EOI for SS190 visa for mechanical engineers last June and I do appreciate some clarification from the forum members: 
1)I did the ielts twice but couldn't get 7 on all modules (R-9 , W-6.5 , L-8 , S-7).
2)My total EOI points is 60.
My questions are:
1)In the EOI application , shall I choose any state or are there preferred states who accept Mechanical Engineers in general?
2)What are my chances of being invited with my current status? Will I be invited sooner or later or shall I try ielts for the third time?
Thanks in Advance for whoever replies me!
Cheers!
Eva


----------



## stardustt07 (Aug 1, 2015)

if eoi only lodged today is there any chance of it being considered for august round?


----------



## stardustt07 (Aug 1, 2015)

Let me know how you go please, i just submitted eoi for 65pts under general accountant too :fingerscrossed:



Rox61 said:


> Hi.... Will there be the chance in Aug round for gen.accountant with 65 points.eoi submitted on 18 th June.?
> Thanks


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

stardustt07 said:


> if eoi only lodged today is there any chance of it being considered for august round?


possibly next round. but you still have chances tomorrow cos they had cleared a lots backlogs in the last round. if there are not many 65s this round, then you will be invited. hard to say in your case. but if you are not invited tomorrow, you will be definitely get invitation in Sep. 
Best luck for tomorrow!!


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

60 points external auditor submitted on 1July!! hope i can get invitation by tonight! waiting!


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

hi all, I will be 60 at the end of this month with 2611BA, is there any hope that I will be selected this year? Thanks


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

Respected members, please share your status ASAP when you get a EOI mail today.


----------



## fzrashid (Mar 11, 2013)

OnlyAustralia said:


> Respected members, please share your status ASAP when you get a EOI mail today.



Absolutely, but somehow I am having a creepy feeling that, there won't be invite tomorrow. Fingers Crossed.


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

fzrashid said:


> Absolutely, but somehow I am having a creepy feeling that, there won't be invite tomorrow. Fingers Crossed.


me too


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

There are no updates from immigration and the site is last updated on july 16th making hard for the 60 pointers to analyse of getting an invitation in august. Hopefully they may update it with in a week. In some posts in expat few people posted that the invitation date might be on august 3rd but it seems to be a bit delay on the august invitation date. The more delay the more 65,s and 70 pointers will enter the race. 

Anyways 60 pointers dont loose hope, hopefully wait for the immigration updates.:juggle:


----------



## Lucky1007 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi all,

I have submitted a EOI with 60 points on 28th July as mining engineer. How many chance can I get invitation this round?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Lucky1007 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi all,

I have submitted a EOI with 60 on 28th July as mining engineer.

How many chance can i get invitation this round?

Thanks


----------



## immi2Oz (Aug 26, 2014)

*Submission enough right?*

Hi team,

Thanks to the guidance of this forum, I submitted the skillselect eoi.. and got a correspondence with a PDF that says:
EOI successfully submitted.
This letter is to acknowledge that your Expression of Interest (EOI) has been successfully submitted.

(details, expiry date etc mentioned)

Status on Skillselect homepage is "Submitted".. Date of effect: 30/07. Result has my points, and Action is empty.

Is there anything else to do to qualify for today's draw? Or am i done?


----------



## stardustt07 (Aug 1, 2015)

allenlala said:


> stardustt07 said:
> 
> 
> > if eoi only lodged today is there any chance of it being considered for august round?
> ...


Thank you xx 
I'm applying under 2211 and there are so many general accountants around I'm not too confident!


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

stardustt07 said:


> Thank you xx
> I'm applying under 2211 and there are so many general accountants around I'm not too confident!


You will be fine. You do not need to worry about your invitation because most people currently are holding 60 points. You will definitely get your invitation. It's just time and wait. Maybe this round or the latest next round. Take it easy and wait for your invitation, and then celebrate!


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

immi2Oz said:


> Hi team,
> 
> Thanks to the guidance of this forum, I submitted the skillselect eoi.. and got a correspondence with a PDF that says:
> EOI successfully submitted.
> ...


You should be fine now if the status said "SUBMITTED"


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

Has anyone received EOI in july month as per your knowledge?


----------



## amit 71560 (Jul 13, 2015)

Waiting for 7 30 pm today


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

i had submitted EOI on 6th june with 55+5 points...when could i get an invite?


----------



## amit 71560 (Jul 13, 2015)

6 and half hrs left now

Fingers crosses


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

ash36 said:


> i had submitted EOI on 6th june with 55+5 points...when could i get an invite?


Its strange that you provided nothing, and how can we estimate your time by just knowing you got 60s ? Many people here get 60s within different occupations. you should let others know your occupation code, then others may reply you. 
regards


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

amit 71560 said:


> 6 and half hrs left now
> 
> Fingers crosses


hahaha, yeah, but only if the 3rd Aug is an exact invitation date without any update on the website.


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

amit 71560 said:


> 6 and half hrs left now
> 
> Fingers crosses


Dont know will anything happen or it is only a hype.


----------



## stardustt07 (Aug 1, 2015)

allenlala said:


> You will be fine. You do not need to worry about your invitation because most people currently are holding 60 points. You will definitely get your invitation. It's just time and wait. Maybe this round or the latest next round. Take it easy and wait for your invitation, and then celebrate!


Thank youuu i hope you get yours soon as well! Good luck


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

allenlala said:


> Its strange that you provided nothing, and how can we estimate your time by just knowing you got 60s ? Many people here get 60s within different occupations. you should let others know your occupation code, then others may reply you.
> regards


Developer programmer


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

ash36 said:


> Developer programmer


Good luck on you! you may still need to wait for a few months, not sure. But I wish you can get you invitation this round.


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

stardustt07 said:


> Thank youuu i hope you get yours soon as well! Good luck


You too. You will be definitely fine, good luck on you!


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

ash36 said:


> Developer programmer


No one knws this whose day is today.


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

OnlyAustralia said:


> Dont know will anything happen or it is only a hype.


Yeah, I know someone here really did call DIBP and they said it should be tonight. But who knows if they will invite. Lazy DIBP


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

allenlala said:


> Good luck on you! you may still need to wait for a few months, not sure. But I wish you can get you invitation this round.


The purpose to ask the question was that I'm confused whether it would be smart to improve my pte score as last time I got 74 overall, if my current points would take me very long time to get a invite.


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

ash36 said:


> The purpose to ask the question was that I'm confused whether it would be smart to improve my pte score as last time I got 74 overall, if my current points would take me very long time to get a invite.


The higher, the better. You can put it in the EOI queue firstly and also try to improve your PTE. This is a better way rather than wait.


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

Gloria121 said:


> hi all, I will be 60 at the end of this month with 2611BA, is there any hope that I will be selected this year? Thanks


Hi all, could any one help me that is there any hope? Thanks a lot.


----------



## saurabhgoel123 (May 3, 2015)

Any idea, what are the chances of me getting invite today...
EOI logged on - 22nd April, 60 points, 261313 

Thanks


----------



## Hope_for_invite (Jul 6, 2015)

*EOI date of effect*

Guys, need help !!

I downloaded my “EOI points breakdown” from my login where it showing my EOI date of effect as “18/06/2015 00:04:49”. Whereas in the homepage of my EOI profile displays as ” 03/04/2015”.
I have actually submitted my EOI on ”03/04/2015” and haven’t updated anything after.

Could someone please suggest why I am getting two different EOI date of effect.


----------



## JPD (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi, 
Im having 65 points under ICT business analyst. I lodge my EOI on the 10th July. 
Will I be able to get invited in this invitation round?

Thanks


----------



## kewlguitarist (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm crossing my fingers for today. I put in EOI on July 17th with 65 points as Engineering Technologist. Any chance of me being invited to apply today?


----------



## amit 71560 (Jul 13, 2015)

65 or more points will be invited for sure


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

amit 71560 said:


> 65 or more points will be invited for sure


Nothing is guaranteed. Its matter of chance or luck.


----------



## kewlguitarist (Aug 2, 2015)

In the absence of stats from last month I guess it's hard to know. I'm hoping with 65 points I get an invite. More than likely to be next month otherwise I guess.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Do they send all invites at 12:00 AM on 3rd of August on AEST time?


----------



## kewlguitarist (Aug 2, 2015)

Obviously sometimes they can be delayed due to amount they are sending but yes. 2 hrs 37 mins till we find out.


----------



## amit 71560 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hope so


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi all, good luck to all first! I will be 60by the end of this month, my major is 2611ICT analyst, could I ask is there any possibility that I could be selected this year? Thanks a lot and all the best.


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

You are having very good chance with 65 points for August round.


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Do they send all invites at 12:00 AM on 3rd of August on AEST time?


Yes invitation will be generated at 12:00 am aus time.


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

JPD said:


> Hi,
> Im having 65 points under ICT business analyst. I lodge my EOI on the 10th July.
> Will I be able to get invited in this invitation round?
> 
> Thanks


Yes , you have good chances of getting invitation.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

All the best everyone waiting for an Invite tonight.
May god grant all of you invites tonight. 

@ jeeten bhai.... All the best to you too. Hope you get your invite tonight. Praying for you.....


----------



## fzrashid (Mar 11, 2013)

1 hour to go


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

All the best to everyone!! Hope to get the invite atleast during this round. The wait has been too long!!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

All the best to everyone... I am popping in at page 45 without going through the entire thread- just to ask- is the Invitation round happening today in an hour from now? I don't see any updates on the border.gov.au website for today's/ this-months round.


----------



## fzrashid (Mar 11, 2013)

KeeDa said:


> All the best to everyone... I am popping in at page 45 without going through the entire thread- just to ask- is the Invitation round happening today in an hour from now? I don't see any updates on the border.gov.au website for today's/ this-months round.



Not sure, we are just hoping...


----------



## migratingnoob (Jul 24, 2015)

many people counting down


----------



## getsumitsharma (Jul 8, 2015)

15 mins to go , if at all its going to happen ....


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

migratingnoob said:


> many people counting down


Yeah, we are moving closer now. If you get the invitation, then please let us know cos I think you have the right to say it. If you did not receive the invitation, which means they did not send invitation.
Thanks in advance


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

Best of Luck to all, including me . Hope the invite job gets triggered in next 10 mins


----------



## aussieit (Jan 10, 2015)

*190 visa*



sudeepdai said:


> Heyy
> 
> All the best to all the people waiting for the invite.
> Hope that someday for people here becomes that day, Monday the 3rd of August.
> ...


Hi, Sudeepdai,

You submitted EOI for both 189 and 190 visa??How do we do that??Should we have to file seperate EOI or in a single EOI??
Kindly advice


----------



## unlimitedme (Aug 30, 2014)

I am quite pessimistic on the date, normally they would have announced it on the web site. But hey, who knows? Just dont get your hopes too high on it for now.


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

5 mins now


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

unlimitedme said:


> I am quite pessimistic on the date, normally they would have announced it on the web site. But hey, who knows? Just dont get your hopes too high on it for now.


I agree


----------



## Sin86 (Jul 2, 2015)

5 mins to go


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

looks like login to Skill Select is experiencing heavy traffic. Or it's just me


----------



## heartbreaker9099 (Apr 12, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> looks like login to Skill Select is experiencing heavy traffic. Or it's just me


Tried Logging in. Worked fine for me.


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

anyone got invitation??


----------



## fzrashid (Mar 11, 2013)

allenlala said:


> anyone got invitation??


nope


----------



## migratingnoob (Jul 24, 2015)

no email too.


----------



## Sin86 (Jul 2, 2015)

no


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Guys Don't lose hope. Last month it took me 10 minutes for the status to change to invited n skill select page and another 10 mints to get the invite. So All the best hope for the best.


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

migratingnoob said:


> no email too.


You will get invitation within 15 mins if they invite


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

Nothing so far ... This wait game is killing me ...


----------



## chris.nyere (Jun 19, 2015)

Not me


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

THe 70 pointers should receive the invite first..... the status would get updated first for him....


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Sin86 said:


> no


You would certainly get the invite at 70 points if it is happening today, please keep posting here your status


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

No email or update so far within skillselect.


----------



## RevanthAr (Jul 25, 2015)

No update yet


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Email usually takes time to come.
check your status on the skill select page.



gaurav.kushan said:


> No email or update so far within skillselect.


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

gaurav.kushan said:


> No email or update so far within skillselect.


well. they may not send invitations today cos you are 70s


----------



## Sin86 (Jul 2, 2015)

i am waiting!! fingers crossed!


----------



## fzrashid (Mar 11, 2013)

Got it got it


----------



## DeepakT (Dec 25, 2014)

*Got Invite just now*



RevanthAr said:


> No update yet


Got my invite...please seee my signature


----------



## RevanthAr (Jul 25, 2015)

I got the invite


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

got it, just a few minutes age


----------



## migratingnoob (Jul 24, 2015)

Got the invitation!!!


----------



## kewlguitarist (Aug 2, 2015)

Yesss. Got it. 65 points


----------



## Anant70 (Jul 7, 2015)

Got an invite for chemical engineer (65 points)


----------



## ramanjjsingh (Jul 6, 2015)

fzrashid said:


> Got it got it


did u get the invite?


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

60 points external auditor, submitted on 1 July, got invite


----------



## Sin86 (Jul 2, 2015)

I Got the Invite!!!!!


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

Got it... guys! All the best to all...


----------



## alexph (Aug 2, 2015)

I got invitation on Skillselect, Network ENGINEER, 60Pts, EOT 22 June. Cheers guy.


----------



## saurabhgoel123 (May 3, 2015)

It seems..No one yet got any invite.. Not sure if today is the invite day


----------



## bl_blitz (Apr 3, 2015)

wow.. they sent invitations without updating the site.. congrats guys...


----------



## getsumitsharma (Jul 8, 2015)

Got the Invite and running out to chatch happy hours @ nearby pub !!!!


----------



## vram (Mar 2, 2015)

Yesss got the invite before one minute with 65 points. Good luck to all those waiting


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Congratulations to everyone who received an invite. I know how you would feel.

All the best for the next stage.


----------



## saurabhgoel123 (May 3, 2015)

Anyone of 261313 got invite...plz update


----------



## Ritika11 (Apr 24, 2015)

Anybody from april with 60 points recieved he invite for 261313?
I do not have my login id it's with my agent and i'll be able to talk to him tomorrow only which is why ia am just trying to guess.
I had applied on 1st april with 60 points for 261313.

Thanks!


----------



## kewlguitarist (Aug 2, 2015)

Good luck all. My invite was on skill select. Still haven't received email yet but invite is on skill select.


----------



## sunnydev (Jun 23, 2015)

Got invite. Software engineer with 60 points. EOI date 29th march 2015.


----------



## DeepakT (Dec 25, 2014)

saurabhgoel123 said:


> Anyone of 261313 got invite...plz update


Got the invite...applied on 30March 2015 with 60 points for 261313


----------



## amit 71560 (Jul 13, 2015)

Got invitation ext auditor 65 points
Eli st 14 July 2015


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

Congrats guys who got invite. Anyone with 60 points for 233914 Engineering technologist got invite?


----------



## ZubairKhan (Jul 31, 2015)

Invited on skillSelect and on email as well  .... 189 @ 65


----------



## seekau (Dec 31, 2013)

*Invited*

Status of EOI has changed to INVITED, No mails yet Though


----------



## Ritika11 (Apr 24, 2015)

Anybody with 60 points who had submitted EOI in April for 261313 recieved invite?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

ZubairKhan said:


> Invited on skillSelect and on email as well  .... 189 @ 65


what is your occupation code


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Congrats Sin86 on the invite (with 70 points).

Another related (but not so positive) news from our favourite forum member Jeeten- not yet invited. 60 points under 2613 with EOI Date of Effect as 05-April. Fingers crossed and hoping that he gets invited today... lets wait and see.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Anybody received invite for 2611


----------



## rtk (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Received invitation in skillselect.. 261312, submitted on 7th July with 65 points.. 

Thanks everyone for the valuable infos.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## orangel123 (May 26, 2015)

*Invite*

Got Invite!!! ANZSCO 261111, 65 points, EOI Date of effect 10 June


----------



## darshanoza (Jul 22, 2015)

Any 65 points from NOC 261 (BA,SA) got invite? what's the standing on the backlog

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## ZubairKhan (Jul 31, 2015)

kamy58 said:


> what is your occupation code



233511


----------



## kewlguitarist (Aug 2, 2015)

aafarup said:


> Congrats guys who got invite. Anyone with 60 points for 233914 Engineering technologist got invite?


I got with 65. Not sure on 60. Best of luck man.


----------



## ashooryk1 (Jul 6, 2015)

233411 (Electronics Engineer), Subclass 189, Points 60, EOI submitted 24/06/2015, Invited 03/08/2015

That was a relief!


----------



## darshanoza (Jul 22, 2015)

orangel123 said:


> Got Invite!!! ANZSCO 261111, 65 points, EOI Date of effect 10 June


Great congratulations. So the 65 points backlog has reached 10 June.


Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## ramanjjsingh (Jul 6, 2015)

65 POINTS 
Submited 30th June 
gen Acc 
189 

Got invited 

such a relief


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Ohhh really....I was so hoping he would get an invite. still time though.
I saw some people with 60 points get an invite tonight.



KeeDa said:


> Congrats Sin86 on the invite (with 70 points).
> 
> Another related (but not so positive) news from our favourite forum member Jeeten- not yet invited. 60 points under 2613 with EOI Date of Effect as 05-April. Fingers crossed and hoping that he gets invited today... lets wait and see.


----------



## arjun88 (Jul 22, 2015)

Got an invite mail from SkillSelect for Software Engineer with 65 points


----------



## seekau (Dec 31, 2013)

Email just came in too ... All the best to those still waiting


----------



## darshanoza (Jul 22, 2015)

ramanjjsingh said:


> 65 POINTS
> Submited 30th June
> gen Acc
> 189
> ...


Congratulations. Its a great achievement. I think its tough year for accountants as I heard they have halved the ceiling.

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Congratulations to all!


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Any 65 pointers for 2611 after EOI date 10th Jun got invite?


----------



## AtifMalik (May 18, 2015)

Any Accountant 2211 with 60 point got invited or not. Please share


----------



## Ritika11 (Apr 24, 2015)

People any new about 60 pointers 261313 eoi submitted in april


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

Got invite today. 261313 with 65 points and EOI lodged on July 21st.

Congratulations to all who got invite.


----------



## temiseun (Mar 2, 2015)

congrats to all who got the invite.. looks like 60pointers need to aim for higher points now. i see people with 65 who submitted 2weeks ago got invited...


----------



## sumanasm (Jun 27, 2014)

Got invited...


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

Received invitation


----------



## ujjwalgulati (Jul 2, 2015)

got the invite just now. 65 points, 261313


----------



## getsumitsharma (Jul 8, 2015)

Creating whatsapp group for 3rd Aug Invitees, Plz pm me who all wants to be a part of it


----------



## hkashkoush (Jul 28, 2015)

INVITED
EOI 15/6
(60 Pts)
263111

Thanks Guys for the great info here


----------



## sJames_x64 (Aug 2, 2015)

Software Engineer - 261313
65 points
Date of EOI submission : July 14th 2015

Got invite today.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi All,

I just got the invite.
I hope everyone gets it. 

Thank you.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

getsumitsharma said:


> Got the Invite and running out to chatch happy hours @ nearby pub !!!!


What is your job code and points


----------



## Ritika11 (Apr 24, 2015)

getsumitsharma said:


> creating whatsapp group for 3rd aug invitees, plz pm me who all wants to be a part of it


+919310507917


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

So if we haven't got it does that mean we have to wait till the next month ? 

Who is the latest 60 points with software engineer occupation?


----------



## Choihs85 (Jul 21, 2015)

*Not invited this time again*

has anyone of Accountant 2211 with 60pts got invited?

Plz share your date of effect.... i am dying to wait for invite.... 

Cheers.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes we have to wait for next round.


*DeepakT* - Got the invite...applied on 30 March 2015 with 60 points for 261313 




spark92 said:


> So if we haven't got it does that mean we have to wait till the next month ?
> 
> Who is the latest 60 points with software engineer occupation?


----------



## amit 71560 (Jul 13, 2015)

To ritika 
My name amit
Whatsapp mobile no 8427300270


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

yipeeeeeeeee ..... got the invite in just one day ............ hooraaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## saurabhgoel123 (May 3, 2015)

Congrats...
Thank GOD, I was afraid if they are not at all inviting 60 pointers ... Mine is 261313 with 60 points on 23rd April.. Looks like have to wait 3 more months.. or to give PTE and score for 65 points.... 



sumanasm said:


> Got invited...


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Yes we have to wait for next round.
> 
> 
> *DeepakT* - Got the invite...applied on 30 March 2015 with 60 points for 261313


Yeah I saw that and then I got quite disappointed that even you didn't get it, that means I can barely get it with my 60 point application submitted in july. I guess I'll lose my hope here...


----------



## saurabhgoel123 (May 3, 2015)

Sorry Jeeten ... 
I thought you got invite.... 



Jeeten#80 said:


> Yes we have to wait for next round.
> 
> 
> *DeepakT* - Got the invite...applied on 30 March 2015 with 60 points for 261313


----------



## DeepakT (Dec 25, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Yes we have to wait for next round.
> 
> 
> *DeepakT* - Got the invite...applied on 30 March 2015 with 60 points for 261313


Need to thank Jeeten for his valuble inputs and timely help.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm still awaiting an invite.





saurabhgoel123 said:


> Congrats Jeeten ...
> 
> Finally you got invite.. All the best buddy for next procedure... seems I have to wait for 2 more months ... 23rd April is very far...


----------



## sadiislam (Jul 21, 2015)

Choihs85 said:


> has anyone of Accountant 2211 with 60pts got invited?
> 
> Plz share your date of effect.... i am dying to wait for invite....
> 
> Cheers.


There wont be any dude. Applied on 21/07/15 with 65 points under Accountant. Was not invited.. I am eagerly waiting to see if there is any 65 pointer nearby my EOI date who got invited.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Please update if anybody got invite for 2611 with 65 points and EOI date after 14 Jun?


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

Well got my invite today.. Hurray!!


----------



## hhhhhhhhhhhh (Aug 2, 2015)

*Finally Received my long awaited invitation!*

Visa: 189; 
Occupation: 221213- External Auditor; 
EOI Sub.(60 Pts): 24/June/15; 
Invited: 03/Aug/15 

Beside great relief and joy I have to say that failure of immigration department to update their website and provide information of last invitation round in due course really did keep me worrying!

Based on my own situation and the statistics of last invitation in the old financial year, I could somehow predict that I should be invited in either July or this month. However I heard from this and other BBS soon after 6 July invitation round that MANY candidates in my occupation were invited in that round, including those who switched from 2211xx Accountant Occupations to 221213 External Auditor due to the early closing of the former in last financial year -- I was worrying that since the 2212xx occupations are not subject to a pro-rata arrangement at this stage, theoretically there is a chance that the first invitation round itself may consume almost all 1000 places. My concern was not baseless if you see some of the migration agents show off their clients invitation statistics, each of those agents got several dozens of clients invited last month under 221213.

So it became a long post however what I wanted to say is that no matter how much you may become anxious or worried down the track, you will eventually get what you deserve! All the best for the nice people fighting together here!

Finger Crossed for you guys!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations to ALL who have been Invited and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​


----------



## ramanjjsingh (Jul 6, 2015)

sadiislam said:


> There wont be any dude. Applied on 21/07/15 with 65 points under Accountant. Was not invited.. I am eagerly waiting to see if there is any 65 pointer nearby my EOI date who got invited.


gen acc 65 point doe 30th june 


got invited u should be in the next round for sure so buckle up


----------



## gurpreetsyngh (Jul 23, 2015)

Did any 60 pointer from 261312(Developer programer) got invite?


----------



## getsumitsharma (Jul 8, 2015)

PM me if someone who have got Invitation today and wants to be part of whatsapp group.

65 - points
261313
Visa date of effect - 2nd july


----------



## Praveen433 (Mar 3, 2015)

Anyone with 60 points got invite today under 263111 category in July?
I submitted on July 2nd with 60 points for 263111


----------



## maqsood041 (Jun 10, 2015)

ICT analyst with 65 points..but havent got invite.Anyone with this occupation n points got invite?


----------



## antogx (Dec 11, 2014)

any 263111 with 60 points applied after 13th July got invite??


----------



## selfmadeimmigrant (Jul 11, 2015)

Hurray, I got my invite today !!!!


----------



## heartbreaker9099 (Apr 12, 2015)

Got Invited. 60 Points(233512). Date of Effect: 16 June. Applied and paid the Fees.


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

maqsood041 said:


> ICT analyst with 65 points..but havent got invite.Anyone with this occupation n points got invite?


When did u submit?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

maqsood041 said:


> ICT analyst with 65 points..but havent got invite.Anyone with this occupation n points got invite?


Maqsood-what is your EOI date?


----------



## darshanoza (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi seniors

I have a question on eoi and acs skills requirement met date.

My spouse's current job is July 2012 - till date. Acs has assessed this work experience as suitable for 2611. However due to non Australian degree, they deducted 2 years of work experience and the acs letter said skills requirement met date is july 2014.

My question is when I submit EOI, in the work experience data entry section there is a tickbox for every job whether the job is related to nominated occupation or not. But there is no field for entering skills requirement met date.
Should we tick yes for this work experience? How will dibp and skillselect system know that though job started in july 2012, the work experience is to be counted from july 2014 only.

Appreciate any advice.

Thanks in advance
Darshan

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## maqsood041 (Jun 10, 2015)

I applied on 29th july with 65 points.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

darshanoza said:


> Hi seniors
> 
> I have a question on eoi and acs skills requirement met date.
> 
> ...


There are are other threads for this purpose, this is not the right thread. This is specifically for those who are waiting invitation from today's round.

One such thread is

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/117201-eoi-submitted-club-2133.html


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

maqsood041 said:


> I applied on 29th july with 65 points.


One of our friends on forum updated below who got the invitation for 2611, so let's wait

EOI Date 14 Jun
Points 65


----------



## maqsood041 (Jun 10, 2015)

kamy58 said:


> maqsood041 said:
> 
> 
> > ICT analyst with 65 points..but havent got invite.Anyone with this occupation n points got invite?
> ...


29th july 2015


----------



## omarsh (Jun 11, 2015)

I got an invitation with 70 points ICT busbusinbusiness analyst!! 

Good luck to the rest )


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

Congratulation to all who got invite. 
Does this invite outcome means only 4 days of backlog for 261313/ 60 pointer got cleared 24 March 2015 to 30 March 2015. Could some one elaborate this please.


----------



## Zlata (Jul 10, 2014)

I recieved an invitation about 45 min ago...still can't believe it

Good luck for everyone who desperately wait for invitation! We are all deserve it!

PS I've waited for this moment for 2 years...


----------



## darshanoza (Jul 22, 2015)

kamy58 said:


> There are are other threads for this purpose, this is not the right thread. This is specifically for those who are waiting invitation from today's round.
> 
> One such thread is
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/117201-eoi-submitted-club-2133.html


Thanks for the link @kamy58.
I am browsing the forum through mobile device. I may have missed out that topic.
Sorry for my ignorance. 

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## amit 71560 (Jul 13, 2015)

To Kamy 

Is there any thread for those who will apply for visa


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

amit 71560 said:


> To Kamy
> 
> Is there any thread for those who will apply for visa


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-596.html#post7826610


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Guys-
Sorry for repeating my question but I am very anxious.

Any invites to 2611 with 65 points and EOI date greater than 14 Jun?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

suku1809 said:


> Ohhh really....I was so hoping he would get an invite. still time though.
> I saw some people with 60 points get an invite tonight.


Yes mate... I was almost certain that Jeeten will get invited today. I don't remember anytime in the past that the backlog has been so very worse especially for 2613 and ICT BA candidates. One round per month and no updates on results from previous rounds only makes all this so very frustrating.


----------



## saurabhgoel123 (May 3, 2015)

As per my info, based on a post, 261313, 60 points, 30th March got invite... So 8 day 23 to 30 March backlog of 60 point cleared.... 

Seems that it's getting tougher for 60 pointers now...


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

Hi all,

From the information collected on various forums, those with 60pts (non pro-rata occupations), who applied on or before 5-July got invited this August round. 

Those who applied on or after 6-July with 60pts (non pro-rata occupation) will have to wait for the September round, which is likely to take place in 5 weeks time (6 September).

Good night and good luck,


----------



## Sid_d (Aug 2, 2015)

*221111*

Any news on 221111??

__________________
Visa 189 / 190
ANZSCO_Code: 221111
IPA: 30-6-15 Positive 
PTE : S 90 R 70 L 83 W 70 = IELTS 7
EOI Submitted : 24-7-2015 (60 Points) 
Invite: ?? 
Case Officer assigned : ??
Visa Lodged: ?? 
Medicals: ?? 
Grant: ??


----------



## afdalky (Dec 31, 2013)

Wow what a logical thinking from Australian authorities ! 5 months backlog and they don't give a damn about clearing it. They should have considered at-least 2 weeks backlog for 2613 and others. 

Don't know how long more have to get an invite ????


----------



## maqsood041 (Jun 10, 2015)

Sid_d said:


> Any news on 221111??
> 
> __________________
> Visa 189 / 190
> ...


Hi,

I have 65 points for 189 i submitted on 29th july , havent got the invite.i guess ICT BA is high demand profession and invites would be given on pro-rate basis


----------



## sdcard (Jan 20, 2015)

*Got invited*

Got invited tonight 261313/60/26-Mar the long wait has finally ended... 

Congratulations to everyone who got invited!!!


----------



## chinz_dream (Jul 21, 2015)

eoi 17th July software engineer 65 points
Need to hear from my agent 
Is there a way I can check it using eoi number?

Rgds
Chinz


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

In my view you have been invited, as one fellow forum member having 65 points with Date of Effect 21 July has been invited.




chinz_dream said:


> eoi 17th July software engineer 65 points
> Need to hear from my agent
> Is there a way I can check it using eoi number?
> 
> ...


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

chinz_dream said:


> eoi 17th July software engineer 65 points
> Need to hear from my agent
> Is there a way I can check it using eoi number?
> 
> ...


You need SKILLSELECT credentials to check your EOI status.


----------



## chinz_dream (Jul 21, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> In my view you have been invited, as one fellow forum member having 65 points with Date of Effect 21 July has been invited.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man
Fingers crossed

Thanks
Chinz


----------



## chinz_dream (Jul 21, 2015)

gaurav.kushan said:


> chinz_dream said:
> 
> 
> > eoi 17th July software engineer 65 points
> ...


No man ....think I should wait till I hear from my agent...thanks


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

chinz_dream said:


> No man ....think I should wait till I hear from my agent...thanks


By now you would have got the email.Check once...


----------



## sunny_msb (Aug 10, 2014)

getsumitsharma said:


> creating whatsapp group for 3rd aug invitees, plz pm me who all wants to be a part of it


*<snip>*
*
No personal information please - Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
It's for your protection!

Thank you kaju/moderator*


----------



## chinz_dream (Jul 21, 2015)

Srilatha said:


> chinz_dream said:
> 
> 
> > No man ....think I should wait till I hear from my agent...thanks
> ...


Do they give my email I'd?
I think mail comes to the agents mail I'd 

Rgds
Chinz


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Guys- A small piece of advice, don't post your phone numbers on the forum. You can do PM.


----------



## Sin86 (Jul 2, 2015)

All the best to all waiting for Invite!


----------



## Sid_d (Aug 2, 2015)

Applicants with 60 points (including me) will have to be more patient I guess. Or just keep trying for another 10 points in PTE 😁


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

Got invite with 65 points and EOI filed on 15th May..


----------



## Sin86 (Jul 2, 2015)

Sid_d said:


> Applicants with 60 points (including me) will have to be more patient I guess. Or just keep trying for another 10 points in PTE 😁



Try to get more points. It will definitely help! with 70 chances are good.


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

chinz_dream said:


> Do they give my email I'd?
> I think mail comes to the agents mail I'd
> 
> Rgds
> Chinz


Even for me my agent lodged the EOI but gave my email id and I sent my EOI credentials as I asked them. I got the mail from SkillSelect around 8pm .


----------



## chinz_dream (Jul 21, 2015)

Srilatha said:


> chinz_dream said:
> 
> 
> > Do they give my email I'd?
> ...


OK
But I never asked the credentials. Didn't receive any mail though


----------



## fzrashid (Mar 11, 2013)

Application submitted and VISA fee PAID! Now the ball is in their basket.


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

fzrashid said:


> Application submitted and VISA fee PAID! Now the ball is in their basket.


Too fast. Are you ready with PCC and Medical documents 
?


----------



## chinz_dream (Jul 21, 2015)

chinz_dream said:


> Srilatha said:
> 
> 
> > chinz_dream said:
> ...


I got the mail forwarded from the agent saying I am invited...
All the best for all

Rgds
Chinz


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

chinz_dream said:


> I got the mail forwarded from the agent saying I am invited...
> All the best for all
> 
> Rgds
> Chinz


Congratulations


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

Srilatha said:


> Even for me my agent lodged the EOI but gave my email id and I sent my EOI credentials as I asked them. I got the mail from SkillSelect around 8pm .


Can you pls share the email ID of skill select from which you have received your invitation.


Thanks KDP


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sdcard said:


> Got invited tonight 261313/60/26-Mar the long wait has finally ended...
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who got invited!!!


Congrats mate. It indeed was a long wait. All the best for the visa application.


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

Kdp2015 said:


> Can you pls share the email ID of skill select from which you have received your invitation.
> 
> Thanks KDP


[email protected]

what about you?


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

Srilatha said:


> [email protected]


Thank you


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

A big thanks to this wonderful forum and those who make it wonderful, I have got my invite today. Updated the signature. Now the next steps. All the best to all.


----------



## jtp2015 (Jul 24, 2015)

Kdp2015 said:


> Can you pls share the email ID of skill select from which you have received your invitation.
> 
> 
> Thanks KDP


it should be from 
[email protected]


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

jtp2015 said:


> it should be from
> [email protected]


Thank you


----------



## prasvik86 (Jul 16, 2015)

Applied for Internal Audit with 65 points and invited. Thanks to all here for their inputs.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

basilmabraham said:


> A big thanks to this wonderful forum and those who make it wonderful, I have got my invite today. Updated the signature. Now the next steps. All the best to all.


Congrats, Basil. All the best for your visa application.


----------



## fzrashid (Mar 11, 2013)

Srilatha said:


> Too fast. Are you ready with PCC and Medical documents
> ?


PCC and Medical on its way, will try to do it by this week


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Congrats, Basil. All the best for your visa application.


Thanks mate.

I am in a confusion, whether to apply visa for all of the family now, wife and two kids, or just mine now and then get theirs later.

Please point to any threads where the visa processes is clearly articulated.


----------



## rockybanu (Apr 22, 2015)

I got invited too. Just saw beautiful email in my Inbox. Now, the real work starts. I hope all you people will help me to get rid of these hurdles. Thank you guys.

EOI with 65 points.| Submitted on 23rd April 2015 | Invited: 03/08/2015


----------



## MM1108 (Jun 27, 2013)

I was expecting to increase my points from 65 to 70 automatically as on 1st Aug I completed 8 years of experience but system haven't increased it. I tried some date changes (to date of last employer) but points remain same.

but good news is that I got invite today with 65 points on 261311 occupation code.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

chinz_dream said:


> I got the mail forwarded from the agent saying I am invited...
> All the best for all
> 
> Rgds
> Chinz



Please share Job Code, points and EOI date


----------



## rockybanu (Apr 22, 2015)

Any one from India and especially from Hyderabad who got invitation today?? Please reply to my post.


----------



## faizan93 (Aug 2, 2015)

anyone got 2631 invite with 60 points? please mention your eoi date too. Thanks in advance


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Current Status of invites for ICT Business/System Analyst(2611)

Points --> 65
EOI Date--> 17 June

Please share if there is anyone invited after this EOI Date and points for 2611


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

basilmabraham said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> I am in a confusion, whether to apply visa for all of the family now, wife and two kids, or just mine now and then get theirs later.
> 
> Please point to any threads where the visa processes is clearly articulated.


Apply for all now as it would turn out to be cheaper and faster. Check the price estimator to get an estimate for how much it would cost now (for all together) vs. how much later. You will be convinced.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

MM1108 said:


> I was expecting to increase my points from 65 to 70 automatically as on 1st Aug I completed 8 years of experience but system haven't increased it. I tried some date changes (to date of last employer) but points remain same.
> 
> but good news is that I got invite today with 65 points on 261311 occupation code.


Lucky you! Never play with those dates and numbers as you risk changing the points and Date Of Effect. The system has its own formula for computing work experience based on the various employment episodes, gaps, etc. that you input. Anyways, all is well now. All the best to you.


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

Congrats to all the people who got their invites today. 

I went out on a drive 1 hr before the invitations started coming out as i could not take the tension of waiting at home and checking if i received an invite. I have gone through this anxious moments since March '15. Finally i am in the invited list and my journey takes a new path from today.

The ones who dint get the invite please don't lose heart, my advice is if possible try and increase your points if it can be done. Hope all of you get the invite soon. 

Special word of thanks to Jeeten for all his posts answering various queries. Hope to see a change in your signature soon buddy!!!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Do we have an approx cut-off date by now for the hot occupations? Anybody here kept a track of who got invited with how many points and DOE?


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> Do we have an approx cut-off date by now for the hot occupations? Anybody here kept a track of who got invited with how many points and DOE?


For 2613 60 pointers seemed to have 30th march as cut off for this round.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Do we have an approx cut-off date by now for the hot occupations? Anybody here kept a track of who got invited with how many points and DOE?


Here is the one for 261111/261112

Few folks like me with end of June are waiting to hear from Agent but I'm not that hopeful now.

Points --> 65
EOI Date--> 17 June


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

Has any one applied for visa 489 and got invited?


----------



## wanaboz (Jul 7, 2015)

Got the invite!! 2613....EOI updated with 65 points on 11 july 2015...mighty pleased


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

*Definitely you got the invite*



chinz_dream said:


> eoi 17th July software engineer 65 points
> Need to hear from my agent
> Is there a way I can check it using eoi number?
> 
> ...


Hi,
I got the invite for EOI submitted on 30 july with 65 points (SW Engg). You definitely have got it. May be you can check your mailbox.
Thanks,


----------



## getsumitsharma (Jul 8, 2015)

Congratulations frnds .....PM me if someone who have got Invitation today and wants to be part of whatsapp group.

65 - points
261313
Visa date of effect - 2nd july


----------



## BARDIYA (Oct 7, 2013)

heartbreaker9099 said:


> Got Invited. 60 Points(233512). Date of Effect: 16 June. Applied and paid the Fees.


Hi.. which visa you applied ?? If 190 which state ?? Thanks

EOI applied on 20/07/15 with 60 points 
For mechanical engineering
In Nsw


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

No hope for 60 point candidates who want an invite for Software Engineer this year. In a month only 8 days of backlog are getting cleared. At least for me with current calculation looks like more 6 months to get an invite. Ridiculous. Very unhappy with the situation.


----------



## abb2959 (Apr 29, 2015)

hi i have applied for 261311 analyst programmer at 60 pts on april 19 2015.
what are my chances of getting an invitation.??? 
please help as I have only visa til feb 2016.
Will that be enough time to clear the 60 pointer backlog?

Congratulations who the invite today

Thanks


----------



## nap123 (Jul 13, 2015)

OnlyAustralia said:


> Has any one applied for visa 489 and got invited?




I didn't get invite today. would you mind sharing your contact details in PM so that we can keep each other updated. I guess there are very few 489 applicants.


----------



## abb2959 (Apr 29, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> No hope for 60 point candidates who want an invite for Software Engineer this year. In a month only 8 days of backlog are getting cleared. At least for me with current calculation looks like more 6 months to get an invite. Ridiculous. Very unhappy with the situation.



hi i have applied for 261311 analyst programmer at 60 pts on april 19 2015.
what are my chances of getting an invitation.??? 
please help as I have only visa til feb 2016.
Will that be enough time to clear the 60 pointer backlog?

Congratulations who got the invite today

Thanks


----------



## Rox61 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi every one....luckily got invited today...as my visa is going to expire next week....thanks everyone for the support ..this forum is really helpful.hopefully everyone get invite asap.
Thanks...
Eoi date: 18th June 65 pts
Gen.accountant.


----------



## abb2959 (Apr 29, 2015)

Rox61 said:


> Hi every one....luckily got invited today...as my visa is going to expire next week....thanks everyone for the support ..this forum is really helpful.hopefully everyone get invite asap.
> Thanks...
> Eoi date: 18th June 65 pts
> Gen.accountant.


congrats...and all the best..!!!


----------



## faizan93 (Aug 2, 2015)

anyone got 2631 invite with 60 points??


----------



## raaa (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi all just for your analysis i got invited 60 points applied on 26th june... non pro rata


----------



## jayasankar (Jul 10, 2015)

raaa said:


> Hi all just for your analysis i got invited 60 points applied on 26th june... non pro rata


Congrats mate, which skill did you apply for ?


----------



## changiabove (Aug 2, 2015)

I got my invite too today on 3rd of August on the basis of Accountant. Yay!!!!!!. I had applied with 60 points. So, to all the members who were scared that they wont make it with this many points. You will!!!!! Just sit back and relax!!!!!!!


----------



## Saral (Aug 2, 2015)

*Tensed !!*

What are the chances of getting invitation of 221213 External Auditor? Submitted on 1st Aug 2015. 60 Points. 
Subclass 189 60 Points
Subclass 190 65 Points


----------



## Saral (Aug 2, 2015)

changiabove said:


> I got my invite too today on 3rd of August on the basis of Accountant. Yay!!!!!!. I had applied with 60 points. So, to all the members who were scared that they wont make it with this many points. You will!!!!! Just sit back and relax!!!!!!!


Hi 
Can you tell me on what date you submitted your EOI?


----------



## Lucky1007 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi all,

What is the latest time to get the invitation today? 

Tahnks


----------



## Saral (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi 

Who got invitation for 60 points? 


I have submitted EOI on 1st Aug, 2015 with 60 points 189 Subclass and 65 points 190 Subclass.


----------



## Deb214 (Mar 12, 2015)

changiabove said:


> I got my invite too today on 3rd of August on the basis of Accountant. Yay!!!!!!. I had applied with 60 points. So, to all the members who were scared that they wont make it with this many points. You will!!!!! Just sit back and relax!!!!!!!


Congrats!

Please share us with your DOE so that we can guess how many days for 60'er have been cleared in this round.

Cheers.


----------



## Lucky1007 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi all,

I have submitted a EOI with 60 points on 28th July as mining engineer occupation, but I have not got the EOI. Can I still have a chance to get it today?


----------



## raaa (Jul 16, 2015)

jayasankar said:


> raaa said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all just for your analysis i got invited 60 points applied on 26th june... non pro rata
> ...


Occupational therapist


----------



## Saral (Aug 2, 2015)

What would be the last date, people who got invited for non pro rata? I am waiting for 221213 which is non pro rate and what are the chances to get invitation in next round?


----------



## sadiislam (Jul 21, 2015)

changiabove said:


> I got my invite too today on 3rd of August on the basis of Accountant. Yay!!!!!!. I had applied with 60 points. So, to all the members who were scared that they wont make it with this many points. You will!!!!! Just sit back and relax!!!!!!!


Are you sure you applied under Accountant not under Auditor? Coz i did not get invited as an Accountant with 65 points.


----------



## Lucky1007 (Aug 2, 2015)

Lucky1007 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have submitted a EOI with 60 points on 28th July as mining engineer occupation, but I have not got the EOI. Can I still have a chance to get it today?


Can anyone answer me? 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Lucky1007 (Aug 2, 2015)

*Please*



Lucky1007 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have submitted a EOI with 60 points on 28th July as mining engineer occupation, but I have not got the EOI. Can I still have a chance to get it today?


Can anyone answer me? 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

changiabove said:


> I got my invite too today on 3rd of August on the basis of Accountant. Yay!!!!!!. I had applied with 60 points. So, to all the members who were scared that they wont make it with this many points. You will!!!!! Just sit back and relax!!!!!!!


Its just simply impossible.


----------



## teresa231 (Aug 3, 2015)

I submitted EOI on 01/07/2015 under General Account (2211) with 65 points, got invitation this round.
My spouse submitted EOI on 03/07/2015 under Other Engineering Professionals (233914) with 60 points, got invitation this round as well.

Good luck for everyone.


----------



## Nainaa (May 31, 2015)

Hello everyone,

Congratulations to every one who got invited. well, bad news for me just contacted my lawyer and she told me that you are not invited.


----------



## teresa231 (Aug 3, 2015)

Nainaa said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Congratulations to every one who got invited. well, bad news for me just contacted my lawyer and she told me that you are not invited.


Hi Nainaa,

I saw your submitted date is earlier than mine, why you haven't receive the invitation yet????


----------



## Lucky1007 (Aug 2, 2015)

teresa231 said:


> I submitted EOI on 01/07/2015 under General Account (2211) with 65 points, got invitation this round.
> My spouse submitted EOI on 03/07/2015 under Other Engineering Professionals (233914) with 60 points, got invitation this round as well.
> 
> Good luck for everyone.


Hi,

I have submitted EOI on 28/07/2015 under mining engineering 233611 with 60 points, but I still have not got invitation. Do you have any idea for me? Can I still have a chance ti get it this round?

Thanks


----------



## Paul7777777 (Aug 2, 2015)

*No invite and expiring visa!*

Hi,

I submitted Civil Engineering Technician - 312212 EOI 60 points on 27 July 2015. Unfortunately I didn't receive an invite in the August round. I was hoping I would, as my 417 visa expires on 18 August 2015.

My question is, is it worth phoning up and explaining my situation, to try and get some way of staying in Australia until the September round? I am working here too, 3 months through a 6 months contract. It would be messy having to leave the country and wait.

Any help or guidance is much appreciated


----------



## Nainaa (May 31, 2015)

teresa231 said:


> Hi Nainaa,
> 
> I saw your submitted date is earlier than mine, why you haven't receive the invitation yet????


This is the mystery, if i could solved it I will definitely tell you the reason. Who knows what's their criteria.


----------



## kandy123 (Jul 7, 2015)

changiabove said:


> I got my invite too today on 3rd of August on the basis of Accountant. Yay!!!!!!. I had applied with 60 points. So, to all the members who were scared that they wont make it with this many points. You will!!!!! Just sit back and relax!!!!!!!


congratulations....can you please share your EOI date ..thanks


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Lucky1007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 28/07/2015 under mining engineering 233611 with 60 points, but I still have not got invitation. Do you have any idea for me? Can I still have a chance ti get it this round?
> 
> Thanks


You may get it next round.


----------



## Anant70 (Jul 7, 2015)

Congrats to those who got the invite and best of luck to those who are expecting it in the next round. Thanks for all the inputs and updates which were really helpful.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Nainaa said:


> This is the mystery, if i could solved it I will definitely tell you the reason. Who knows what's their criteria.


60 or 65 points mate? If 65 points it must have been a malfunction on the system.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Paul7777777 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted Civil Engineering Technician - 312212 EOI 60 points on 27 July 2015. Unfortunately I didn't receive an invite in the August round. I was hoping I would, as my 417 visa expires on 18 August 2015.
> 
> ...


Nope. The only option for you is to apply for a Tourist visa and/or another working holiday visa. Just a few dollars more mate.


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

teresa231 said:


> I submitted EOI on 01/07/2015 under General Account (2211) with 65 points, got invitation this round.
> My spouse submitted EOI on 03/07/2015 under Other Engineering Professionals (233914) with 60 points, got invitation this round as well.
> 
> Good luck for everyone.


Congrats to your Spouse. I applied on same occupation with 60 points on 24th July . didnt get a invite  hoping for next round. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Paul7777777 (Aug 2, 2015)

blackrider89 said:


> Nope. The only option for you is to apply for a Tourist visa and/or another working holiday visa. Just a few dollars more mate.


Aw, I see. Thanks for your response.

But, I assume I couldn't work on a tourist visa? I suppose it's only 2 weeks to wait, but then that's if I happened to get invited in September.

And I can't get my 2nd year holiday working visa, as I've not done the farm work.

Any other visas applicable? At least for the 2 weeks.


----------



## teresa231 (Aug 3, 2015)

aafarup said:


> Congrats to your Spouse. I applied on same occupation with 60 points on 24th July . didnt get a invite  hoping for next round. :fingerscrossed:


Thanks, I believe you will get invitation on next month. 
Finger cross for every mate!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## kandy123 (Jul 7, 2015)

Paul7777777 said:


> Aw, I see. Thanks for your response.
> 
> But, I assume I couldn't work on a tourist visa? I suppose it's only 2 weeks to wait, but then that's if I happened to get invited in September.
> 
> ...


i think you can stay back lawfully for 28 days after expiry date of your visa.. check your visa conditions


----------



## captainm (Jul 30, 2015)

nap123 said:


> I didn't get invite today. would you mind sharing your contact details in PM so that we can keep each other updated. I guess there are very few 489 applicants.


Hi,

I've also applied for 489 FS.
I think this link is active: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/162833-489-visa-applicants-pool-202.html
Join this link and stay in touch. good luck.


----------



## MSN (Feb 4, 2015)

I did not get the invite. Gen Accountant, 65 points, submitted July 23...what is my chance in September? Was really hoping to get it last night but again I know with so many setbacks I faced in the past year, life wouldn't treat me too kind...

Congrats to all those who got it...


----------



## kandy123 (Jul 7, 2015)

Did any Accountant general with 60 points got invited today?

EOI 60 points on 20 April... No invite


----------



## Deb214 (Mar 12, 2015)

kandy123 said:


> Did any Accountant general with 60 points got invited today?
> 
> EOI 60 points on 20 April... No invite


Hey, same boat here.

EOI submitted on 29 April but seems hopeless for getting invited shortly....

Someone I know who submitted EOI on 31 March, 2111, 60 did not get the inv, so it's really an awful situation for all 60er at this stage.


----------



## Ahmed_12 (May 26, 2015)

Hi Everyone, 

I received the invitation letter today. I have few questions to ask.

1. I am on the Temporary Resident Visa(485) which will be expired on feb 2016. I got married recently this year in April and applied for my wife's visa and she got the same visa (subclass 485, expiring on the same date as mine). She will be coming on the 19th August this month. I want to add her as a secondary applicant in my Visa application. So the question is should i wait her to come on the 19th and then apply the PR or can I apply now without waiting for her entering in Australia. I am asking this because will the Visa status change to the bridging visa and she wont be able to come before the PR decision?

2. In order to add my wife in the application as a secondary applicant . I included her name in this section(Are there any migrating family members included in this application?. ). Does it mean she will be added as a secondary applicant in the application?.

3.I checked from the cost estimator and fees for 2 person is 5400$ but when filling the invitation form i did not see the fees option. I have not submitted my application yet. Does the payment option appear after submitting the application?.

Thanks in Advance 
With Regards
Owais Ahmed


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Cutoff for 2611 is 65 points with EOI date between 17 Jun and 29 June.
Please reply if anyone got the invitation with 65 points and EOI date between 17 and 29 June.


----------



## Nainaa (May 31, 2015)

blackrider89 said:


> 60 or 65 points mate? If 65 points it must have been a malfunction on the system.


It is with 65 Points and submitted on on 28th May


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Nainaa said:


> It is with 65 Points and submitted on on 28th May


Tell your agent/consultant to send the EOI to you so you can have a closer look. There must have been a human/system error here.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Ahmed_12 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I received the invitation letter today. I have few questions to ask.
> 
> ...


1. No idea. Try asking via a new thread on the main forum.

2. You will have to mention it again in the visa application (immiAccount) in the first few steps.

3. There are about 17 pages to fill before you reach the visa payment 18'th step. The visa application is said to be submitted (lodged) when you make the payment.


----------



## Paul7777777 (Aug 2, 2015)

kandy123 said:


> i think you can stay back lawfully for 28 days after expiry date of your visa.. check your visa conditions


Thanks. I had a look, all I could find was this from google:
"you don't get an automatic 3 year ban on applying for another Australian visa until you have overstayed for 28 days or longer but, you have still overstayed",
so I guess I shouldn't do this.

Maybe I can just get a tourist visa and not work for 3 weeks, and hopefully get invited at the start of September.


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

hoping for next round


----------



## kandy123 (Jul 7, 2015)

blackrider89 said:


> Its just simply impossible.


i too agree with you ... its not possible... friends plz post only authentic information... for some people your words are very important for decision making.


----------



## teresa231 (Aug 3, 2015)

blackrider89 said:


> Tell your agent/consultant to send the EOI to you so you can have a closer look. There must have been a human/system error here.


Maybe I should be the one double check with my agent about the invitation?
I called her this morning, and she said I got the invitation.....
You guys made me so nervous..


----------



## wiqhussain (Nov 20, 2014)

rockybanu said:


> I got invited too. Just saw beautiful email in my Inbox. Now, the real work starts. I hope all you people will help me to get rid of these hurdles. Thank you guys.
> 
> EOI with 65 points.| Submitted on 23rd April 2015 | Invited: 03/08/2015


Can you please intimate your occupation?


----------



## wiqhussain (Nov 20, 2014)

Any 261111 ICT business analyst with 60 points got invite in Aug round?


----------



## sriindia (Jul 10, 2015)

*Please advice*

Hi experts,

Firstly congratulations to all who have been invited!!!

I have submitted 189 EOI on 14/2/15 ( 261112 60 points ), I was hoping invitation this August round but not received any. As I see no hope I wish to apply for 190.

My question is if I wish to apply for 190, should I update it in my current eoi with 190 option or should I create new eoi with same email id or with different email id??. Totally confused

Thanks in advance


----------



## changiabove (Aug 2, 2015)

I must say a small error i have put in 2 eois one for accountant and the other for external auditor. And yes i got the invite, for auditor so sorry


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

sriindia said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Firstly congratulations to all who have been invited!!!
> 
> ...


You can make a new EOI also, you can have multiple EOIs, that's not a problem.
Also, with a same email as well.
You can update your current EOI also but please make sure you only add 190, don't play with your already submitted 189 otherwise it will mess up with its date of effect.
To be on the safer side, create a new EOI and don't worry about email and all.


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

wiqhussain said:


> Any 261111 ICT business analyst with 60 points got invite in Aug round?


Only EOI's with 65 points till 17th June have received invitation in this round for 261111. It might take another round to clear the 65 point backlog and 60 pointers can start expecting invitation from October round most probably.


----------



## sriindia (Jul 10, 2015)

gaurav.kushan said:


> You can make a new EOI also, you can have multiple EOIs, that's not a problem.
> Also, with a same email as well.
> You can update your current EOI also but please make sure you only add 190, don't play with your already submitted 189 otherwise it will mess up with its date of effect.
> To be on the safer side, create a new EOI and don't worry about email and all.


Hi, 

thanks a lot for quick reply


----------



## pareshs (Jun 2, 2015)

*No Invite again*

Dear Experts, 

I applied with 65 points on June 24, 2015 and received no invite :juggle:

What else can I do to increase my points. I have claimed 30 points for age, 20 points for English and 15 points for education. Application was done for Accountant.

Awaiting your kind reply. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Nainaa (May 31, 2015)

blackrider89 said:


> Tell your agent/consultant to send the EOI to you so you can have a closer look. There must have been a human/system error here.


Thanks for your reply blackrider,

Actually, I just received an e-mail from my agent stating that I got invitation from immigration. Well it was a long wait and only people with strong nerves can deal with it. I wish and pray for all my friends those are waiting for invitation, they get their invitations soon as I know how does it feel to wait for a long time with no clear directions and predictions.


----------



## ah keat (Jul 6, 2015)

I have gotten the invitation today. EOI(189) of 60 points submitted on 16 June 2015. Skill assessed is External Auditor. Hope this info helps you guys


----------



## pdefreit (May 1, 2015)

changiabove said:


> I must say a small error i have put in 2 eois one for accountant and the other for external auditor. And yes i got the invite, for auditor so sorry


When did you submit your EOI for external auditor?


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello,

Congrats to all who received the invitation 

I submitted my EOI with 65 at 29/07/2015 but no invitation yet. May be in the next month.

ANZCO:- 261112(Systems Analyst)
EOI :- 65:-
Effect date:- 29/aug/2015

Anyone get invitation with the same info above.

thanks


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

Congratulations to all those who received invitation !

Please let me know anyone got invitation on ICT system analyst with 65 points.


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

dawn1981 said:


> Congratulations to all those who received invitation !
> 
> Please let me know anyone got invitation on ICT system analyst with 65 points.


Congratulations to all those who received invitation !

Please let me know anyone got invitation on ICT system analyst with 65 points.


----------



## changiabove (Aug 2, 2015)

pdefreit said:


> changiabove said:
> 
> 
> > I must say a small error i have put in 2 eois one for accountant and the other for external auditor. And yes i got the invite, for auditor so sorry
> ...


Mid july!!!!


----------



## Ritika11 (Apr 24, 2015)

Just got confirmation from my agent, by god's grace I got my invite as well, wohhoo!! 
Posting here since am sure this info will help the experts do their analysis.
__________________________________________________ ______________________
Software Engineer - 261313 || ACS - 02-December-2014 || IELTS - March 2015 - L-9, S-8, W-7.5, R- 8 (Overall 8) || EOI (189) - 01 April 2015 - (60 Points) || Invite - 03 August 2015 || 
XX/XX/2015 - App. submitted || XX/XX/2015 - PCC | Health | Documents uploaded || XX/XX/2015 - Visa Grant


----------



## grant512 (Apr 23, 2015)

^ there you go 60 pointers! congrats Ritika!


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

BARDIYA said:


> Hi.. which visa you applied ?? If 190 which state ?? Thanks
> 
> EOI applied on 20/07/15 with 60 points
> For mechanical engineering
> In Nsw


Any idea of the cutoff date for 60 pointers, industrial or mechanical engineers?
I submitted my EOI on 12/07..


----------



## MRDUSK (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi, 2611 EOI updated on 23 April, with 65 points, got invitation today


----------



## Samaug2015 (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi, is there a main thread where I can see the processes to be followed after receiving an invitation? Appreciate your help.


----------



## faizan93 (Aug 2, 2015)

anyone got 2631 invite with 60 points? please share your eoi date. thanks in advance..


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

faizan93 said:


> anyone got 2631 invite with 60 points? please share your eoi date. thanks in advance..


From what I've seen, for 2613 the cut-off was 01-April with 60 points.


----------



## faizan93 (Aug 2, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> From what I've seen, for 2613 the cut-off was 01-April with 60 points.


KeeDa I am asking about 2631


----------



## vksri2 (Aug 3, 2015)

*EOI 1/5/15 - 60pts - 2613*

EOI lodged on May 1st with 60 points for 2613.
Can anybody let me know what my chances are?


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

Eoi lodged on 8 feb 2015. 60 points met on 02.07.2015. 233511 industrial engineer. Received 189 invitation yester-evening.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

faizan93 said:


> KeeDa I am asking about 2631


oops. My bad. Then, I don't recollect seeing anybody reporting any stats for this occupation. Try searching using the single thread search option and search this thread for 2631.


----------



## selfmadeimmigrant (Jul 11, 2015)

I got an ITA this morning, My wife has a Bachelors Degree but we lost all her documents in transit so she sat for IELTS to demonstrate Functional English. While filling the forms online they are asking for my wifes educational history and employment history. Even though i said i am not claiming points for her. I am concerned that if i put her educational history they may ask me for evidence of this at a later date.

I would much rather not include it as she already has functional english through IELTS and i am not claiming any points for her. But if i dont put it will that be wrong also ?


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

vksri2 said:


> EOI lodged on May 1st with 60 points for 2613.
> Can anybody let me know what my chances are?


Considering the current trend you might get your invite probably during Nov or Dec. 

During the Aug invitation round seems like backlog of 8 days was addressed. So you need to go through at least another 3 invitation rounds before you get your invite. But then again we can not be sure, it completely depends upon how many people are applying with 65 points and above.


----------



## varun2726 (Jul 26, 2015)

Guys,

Just a question. Does this invitation happen only for one day or it's a 2-3 day process ?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

varun2726 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just a question. Does this invitation happen only for one day or it's a 2-3 day process ?


It is a matter of few minutes


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

So how much backlog for the 60 pointers have been cleared?
Any Idea ?


----------



## pradip79408 (Jun 21, 2015)

*Did you invite?*



abcmel said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Please if anyone of you can advice what are the chances of getting invitation in August Round.
> Below are my details:
> ...


Hi abcmel,

Did you get invite today?


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

HARDEEP said:


> Eoi lodged on 8 feb 2015. 60 points met on 02.07.2015. 233511 industrial engineer. Received 189 invitation yester-evening.


Hardeep,

have you submitted an EOI for 189 while you were already applying for 190?


----------



## desiSydney (Jul 8, 2015)

VenkatMurthy.2015 said:


> So how much backlog for the 60 pointers have been cleared?
> Any Idea ?



From what people have posted on this forum backlog from 23-Mar -2015 to 01-Apr-2015 was cleared for 261313 with 60 points.
So basically 10 days of backlog got cleared.


----------



## red_man (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for informative discussion.
.Just wondering, is it possible to submit multiple EOI using the same email address?..I have seen few threads where people say that we should use different email address while submitting multiple EOI...is that true?..if yes, then whats the logic behind it?.
Cheers


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

pradip79408 said:


> Hi abcmel,
> 
> Did you get invite today?







hi Pradip,

Yes I have received invitation and today itself I have applied and paid fee.
Now need to upload all docs.


----------



## stardustt07 (Aug 1, 2015)

Congrats to all with invites today 

Is it easier to get invited under external auditor compared to general accountant? When i got certified by CPA i chose general accountant because i didn't know what to put  but my degree will qualify for External Auditor too. Should i get my certification under Auditor? It's $500 and i already have EOI for General Accountant with 65 points 1st Aug so i should be able to get invited in a few months time?

What would you guys suggest?


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

stardustt07 said:


> Congrats to all with invites today
> 
> Is it easier to get invited under external auditor compared to general accountant? When i got certified by CPA i chose general accountant because i didn't know what to put  but my degree will qualify for External Auditor too. Should i get my certification under Auditor? It's $500 and i already have EOI for General Accountant with 65 points 1st Aug so i should be able to get invited in a few months time?
> 
> What would you guys suggest?


Well, if you have 65 points, then probably you may receive your invite in the Sep or Oct round (lower and lower chance for Sep, higher chance for Oct) for accountant. If you have auditor with 65 point, you may have a higher chance to get invite in the Sep round if you can submit a new EOI as soon as possible. But if you apply with 65 points external auditor after two or three weeks, then I'm not sure. I got invite this time with 60s applied on 1 July, which means 65s have already cleared. But what I said is just my own opinion, my opinion cannot be considered officially. I just said it based on what I knew. Hope you can understand. Just ask more people for more opinions, and to make your own decision.


----------



## HappySimon (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi friends,

Does anyone know who have gotten an invite for 233612 Petroleum Engineer with 60 points this round? when was the lastest submitting date for the invite?

I submitted my EOI with 60 points on 24 July 2015, and did not get an invite this round. Could I get the invite next round?

Many thanks.


----------



## stardustt07 (Aug 1, 2015)

allenlala said:


> Well, if you have 65 points, then probably you may receive your invite in the Sep or Oct round (lower and lower chance for Sep, higher chance for Oct) for accountant. If you have auditor with 65 point, you may have a higher chance to get invite in the Sep round if you can submit a new EOI as soon as possible. But if you apply with 65 points external auditor after two or three weeks, then I'm not sure. I got invite this time with 60s applied on 1 July, which means 65s have already cleared. But what I said is just my own opinion, my opinion cannot be considered officially. I just said it based on what I knew. Hope you can understand. Just ask more people for more opinions, and to make your own decision.


CONGRATULATIONS!! :cheer2: I'm happy for you! You got your invite with 60 points and 1st July under auditor or general accountant? 

My friend applied for general acc with 60 a few months ago and haven't gotten hers. Maybe i should wait for a few months and see if i have an invite first. My visa expires next year so i still have some time


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

stardustt07 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!! :cheer2: I'm happy for you! You got your invite with 60 points and 1st July under auditor or general accountant?
> 
> My friend applied for general acc with 60 a few months ago and haven't gotten hers. Maybe i should wait for a few months and see if i have an invite first. My visa expires next year so i still have some time


Hey , thanks. I applied for external auditor. 60s with general accountant will need a very long time to wait. If someone who apply general accountant with 60 in August after, it's hard to get invite soon. There is a very big backlog for general accountant. Well, it's better you should make the decision ASAP, cos I think the occupation ceiling for external auditor will be reached in the next few rounds. You can wait and you will definitely receive your invite with 65 under accountant.


----------



## dhruva_scd (Dec 30, 2013)

Congratulations to those who get invited in this round :cheer2:
And best of luck for all those who are not yet invited. 

Its the PTE exam that made the difference to lots of applicants including my own application. I guess people should do PTE :fencing: & improve their score, other wise it would be a longer wait.

& i desperately wish that jeeten got his invite in the next round. All the very best


----------



## Tony10 (Jul 13, 2015)

Got invitation!!! Eoi submitted 5 th july with 60 points as electrinics engineer
Good luck everyone


----------



## prasvik86 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi All,

I got the invite and then keyed in all personal details etc. I took me to a place where it said Submit application. Does the payment screen come after all this? I want to confirm this before i submit. Can anyone help regarding this?


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

As now its is written SUBMITTED in status, what will they write when they send invitation?
Would they write INVITED?


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

dhruva_scd said:


> Congratulations to those who get invited in this round :cheer2:
> And best of luck for all those who are not yet invited.
> 
> Its the PTE exam that made the difference to lots of applicants including my own application. I guess people should do PTE :fencing: & improve their score, other wise it would be a longer wait.
> ...


Dear sir,

Had u taken any coaching before giving this PTE exam? And do you knw any site frm where i can get PTE material for my practice?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

OnlyAustralia said:


> As now its is written SUBMITTED in status, what will they write when they send invitation?
> Would they write INVITED?


Yes, it changes to INVITED. Once you apply for the visa (i.e. pay the visa fees), it changes to LODGED.


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

Tony10 said:


> Got invitation!!! Eoi submitted 5 th july with 60 points as electrinics engineer
> Good luck everyone


Congrats Tony!! 
I submitted my EOI on 12/07 with 60 points for Industrial Engineer 233511. 
Your achievement lets me hope for the Sept. round..


----------



## Loveek (Jul 23, 2015)

Hello anyone receive update of august 2015 round eoi


----------



## faizan93 (Aug 2, 2015)

Anybody know approximate cut off date for non pro rata applicants with 60 points?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Loveek said:


> Hello anyone receive update of august 2015 round eoi


You are little late Dear, it was held yesterday. Go through the thread with page 45 onwards and you will get a feel of who all have been invited


----------



## Loveek (Jul 23, 2015)

Actually i am new into this forum... donot know much about it...


----------



## Aree (Jul 8, 2015)

Just review from pages 45 and up.
May take sometime but you will be glad you did as there is a lot of useful information.
Summary View (My interpretation)
- August invitation have been issued. A few more 60 pointers got invites as compared to prior month (July). 
- The backlog seems to be easing as time goes on. I am not sure what you have applied for but this might be good news for you in the coming months.
- Persons who are seeking 26111 (myself) have a little longer wait that most as our classification is pro rated with priority going to high scorers (65+). But I have read one thread that suggest one person with 60 points got an invite for 26111 on a 189 visa which means things are looking better going forward. 
- we begin the wait for September invitation which given the trend will be on 7th September 2015. 

Read the threads to get more details. 



Loveek said:


> Actually i am new into this forum... donot know much about it...


----------



## arun_kookie (Jun 26, 2015)

i received invitation on 2 nd august 7:30 am India time for 263111


----------



## Donnyy (Aug 4, 2015)

stardustt07 said:


> Congrats to all with invites today
> 
> Is it easier to get invited under external auditor compared to general accountant? When i got certified by CPA i chose general accountant because i didn't know what to put  but my degree will qualify for External Auditor too. Should i get my certification under Auditor? It's $500 and i already have EOI for General Accountant with 65 points 1st Aug so i should be able to get invited in a few months time?
> 
> What would you guys suggest?


Hi everyone, 

Congrats for everyone invited yesterday and good luck for the rest 

I have few questions and it would be much appreciated if anyone could clear up a bit of my confusion 

a bit about my situation...
--> I have 65 points and I am going to apply general accountant (similar situation with stardustt07)
--> My visa will expire end of September'15 (nooooooooooooooo)
--> I am waiting my assessment to be updated (i believe it should be completed by this friday or next monday), then I can apply for my EOI

My Qs...

--> once I am invited, do I need to get my health check done prior submitting my visa application?
--> what if (what most likely to be happened) I don't get invitation on sept round? am I better to stay in australia with visitor visa? or go back home temporarily?

visitor visa
+ I can get my bridging visa
- I cant work for 3 months (i heard that I have to finish my 3 months visitor visa period before the bridging visa kicks in)

go back home
+ none besides meet up with family and old fds
- I wont get my bridging, I only can go back to aussy after my PR granted (i will definitely lost my job)

Thanks


----------



## Marco123 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi everyone,
I have a similar situation, I applied for accountant on 2nd April with 60 points but I could nominate as Auditor ..... now I can see some people who applied after me as Auditors and got the invitation ..... Do you think if I reapply as Auditor today is a wise option? Will that change my date of effect?. Thanks


----------



## rahul1987 (Aug 4, 2015)

sumanasm said:


> Starting a new thread for everyone who is waiting for EOI invitation round of August 2015.
> Its on August 3rd.. right? every first monday?
> 
> Hoping to get an invite this time at least. :fingerscrossed: :juggle:


It is quite strange I have submitted my EOI since 12 feb and still I have not got the response. Is there anyone under ICT Business and Systems Analysts occupation with 60 point who got the invitation in this invitation round? Also can someone tell me if PTE is easier than IELTS?

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
189 (With 60 points) | 2611 (ICT Business and Systems Analysts) | EOI submitted: 12-Feb-2015; EOI invited: dd-mm-yyyy | 189 visa lodged: dd-mm-yyyy ; Doc upload: dd-mm-yyyy | PCC: dd-mm-yyyy | Medicals: dd-mm-yyyy | Grant: dd-mm-yyyy


----------



## MRDUSK (Aug 3, 2015)

EOI submitted on 24 April, 65 points 2611, invited.


----------



## kingsss125 (May 14, 2015)

Hi Donny
Is your 457 occupation code and 189 nominated occupation same or different?
Are you planning to claim points for your 457 work exp?




















Donnyy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Congrats for everyone invited yesterday and good luck for the rest
> 
> ...


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Marco123 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have a similar situation, I applied for accountant on 2nd April with 60 points but I could nominate as Auditor ..... now I can see some people who applied after me as Auditors and got the invitation ..... Do you think if I reapply as Auditor today is a wise option? Will that change my date of effect?. Thanks


Yes, it would change your Date of Effect.


----------



## Marco123 (Apr 15, 2015)

blackrider89 said:


> Yes, it would change your Date of Effect.


Thanks of the reply ... but Can I apply for another EOI?


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

Marco123 said:


> Thanks of the reply ... but Can I apply for another EOI?


Yes you can. All the best.


----------



## kingsss125 (May 14, 2015)

HI Marco,

you may want to check what the occupation code approved for your 457 visa before wanting to chcnage the occupation codes for 189 visas, you need to be very careful.

just dont change the codes just to receive the invitation, it will create an issue at the time of lodgement.







Marco123 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have a similar situation, I applied for accountant on 2nd April with 60 points but I could nominate as Auditor ..... now I can see some people who applied after me as Auditors and got the invitation ..... Do you think if I reapply as Auditor today is a wise option? Will that change my date of effect?. Thanks


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Aree said:


> Just review from pages 45 and up.
> May take sometime but you will be glad you did as there is a lot of useful information.
> Summary View (My interpretation)
> - August invitation have been issued. A few more 60 pointers got invites as compared to prior month (July).
> ...


Wait.. 
Did you really mean to say some 60 pointer got invited for 2611. How is that possible? I didn't get invite with 65 points


----------



## Marco123 (Apr 15, 2015)

ssingh1 said:


> HI Marco,
> 
> you may want to check what the occupation code approved for your 457 visa before wanting to chcnage the occupation codes for 189 visas, you need to be very careful.
> 
> just dont change the codes just to receive the invitation, it will create an issue at the time of lodgement.


Thanks for your reply ... I found the best option is apply completely different EOI without touching my old EOI then I will get new chance.


----------



## Positive01 (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi,

any 60 pointers in 261313 got invite ?
Please suggest.


----------



## desiSydney (Jul 8, 2015)

Positive01 said:


> Hi,
> 
> any 60 pointers in 261313 got invite ?
> Please suggest.



Yes. Last we know is 261313 with 60 points EOI submitted till 01 April 2015 got cleared in August round.


----------



## rahul1987 (Aug 4, 2015)

desiSydney said:


> From what people have posted on this forum backlog from 23-Mar -2015 to 01-Apr-2015 was cleared for 261313 with 60 points.
> So basically 10 days of backlog got cleared.


Hey desiSydney

Do you any idea about 2611 (ICT Business and Systems Analysts). I submitted my EOI in Feb 2015 with 60 points. But I have not received the invite yet.


----------



## Pommie (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi all...

I got an invite.... Management Accountant with 70 points.

I originally had 60 points, but re-sat Pearson PTE Academic to boost points..... would highly recommend this to others still with 60 points, struggling to get an invite...


----------



## desiSydney (Jul 8, 2015)

rahul1987 said:


> Hey desiSydney
> 
> Do you any idea about 2611 (ICT Business and Systems Analysts). I submitted my EOI in Feb 2015 with 60 points. But I have not received the invite yet.


Hi Rahul,

I am not sure about 2611, but you can browse through previous pages especially from 03 August for more info.

search for 'august invitation', '6th july invitation' and you should find relevant thread.
i have seen new thread created for September invitation


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

rahul1987 said:


> Hey desiSydney
> 
> Do you any idea about 2611 (ICT Business and Systems Analysts). I submitted my EOI in Feb 2015 with 60 points. But I have not received the invite yet.


Refer to my post here
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...system-analysts-eoi-tracking.html#post7833666


----------



## rahul1987 (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks gd2015, 
It helps... In short there are pretty lean chances of getting an invitation with 60pts before October or so. In that case do you think it is a good idea to appear of pte as people say it easy to score more marks with pte?


----------



## kingsss125 (May 14, 2015)

hey

yours EOI submitted date doesn't matter here..
all it matter is your date of effect 
You'll have to wait another 3 to 4 months maximum...




gd2015 said:


> Refer to my post here
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...system-analysts-eoi-tracking.html#post7833666


----------



## mavaniamit (Apr 29, 2015)

rahul1987 said:


> Thanks gd2015,
> It helps... In short there are pretty lean chances of getting an invitation with 60pts before October or so. In that case do you think it is a good idea to appear of pte as people say it easy to score more marks with pte?


rahul1987,

I had given IELTS and PTE. Would recommend to go for PTE without any hesitation. I am sure you will not regret at end of the day


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

Pommie said:


> Hi all...
> 
> I got an invite.... Management Accountant with 70 points.
> 
> I originally had 60 points, but re-sat Pearson PTE Academic to boost points..... would highly recommend this to others still with 60 points, struggling to get an invite...


Sir can u tell me how you prepared PTE? As material for PTE on internet is very less. Even I want to give this test. I appreciate if u help me on this matter.


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

rahul1987 said:


> Thanks gd2015,
> It helps... In short there are pretty lean chances of getting an invitation with 60pts before October or so. In that case do you think it is a good idea to appear of pte as people say it easy to score more marks with pte?


How many points are you claiming for english? If you can claim more points with better results in english, you should definitely go for it.
Well as for PTE, I am appearing for it on 11th August and only after that I can tell you if its easy to score or not. Btw I have no clue about IELTS.


----------



## mavaniamit (Apr 29, 2015)

OnlyAustralia said:


> Sir can u tell me how you prepared PTE? As material for PTE on internet is very less. Even I want to give this test. I appreciate if u help me on this matter.


Hi,

Checkout these videos for PTE exams, it is really very helpful














Also there are online test exams available at $35.99 USD which you can give it try.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Marco123 (Apr 15, 2015)

I did the PTE test last week trying to get extra 10 points without good preparation but I just lost another $330 . My advise to anyone is to buy the online test first before paying the $330, then you can evaluate your average score. PTE is not a miracle and it needs a lot of preparation because it's different than IELTS format


----------



## Loveek (Jul 23, 2015)

Truely said by marco.. Not an easy task to get higher bands but still you can get good marks as compared to ielts..


----------



## christopherterrence (Feb 9, 2015)

PTE 
Here is the thing...I have taken both IELTS and PTE way back last year and my take is 
IELTS is easier but tough to pass where as PTE is little tough (it keeps you on toes, it is time bound) but easy to pass
I cleared PTE in my first attempt....go for PTE


----------



## samir0075 (Jan 12, 2015)

*Complaint on website update*

I am sure , like me many of us are frustrated with the slow service by DIAC .
Especially Job code : 261111-261112 .Many have been waiting since 3-6 months for any news.
The skillselect website still shows 19-june as last invitation round when we r already in august.
Even the occupation ceiling is not updated since last 2 months :

Lets file a complaint .Cannot paste link in this forum yet ,but the navigation is as follows:
On Skillselect websit Home . Scroll tio the bottom of the page and click on 
Contact Us > Compliments, complaints and suggestions >online feedback form.

There is a category for website and you can provide feedback to update this .

May be this will wake these guys up from their slumber.


----------



## afdalky (Dec 31, 2013)

My call is PTE is far easier than IELTS any day...If your struggling to get 7 in IELTS each module, I will advice to go for PTE. You can definitely get 65+ in each module which is equivalent to IELTS 7 

If you are aiming for more points definitely you have to prepare well and should have a good control over time


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

afdalky said:


> My call is PTE is far easier than IELTS any day...If your struggling to get 7 in IELTS each module, I will advice to go for PTE. You can definitely get 65+ in each module which is equivalent to IELTS 7
> 
> If you are aiming for more points definitely you have to prepare well and should have a good control over time


Sir, can u tell me how u prepared PTE? From where u got the practice material? Hav u takn coaching of the same?


----------



## afdalky (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi,

Please download the tests from my dropbox url, which consists of 4+1 tests with sample answers...(around 250+ MB).

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/tqu4nobov8wy5a4/AAB13tvuNt06Io63eUhwSO2wa?dl=0


Hope this will help. Best of luck.


Regards
Afdal




OnlyAustralia said:


> Sir, can u tell me how u prepared PTE? From where u got the practice material? Hav u takn coaching of the same?


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

afdalky said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please download the tests from my dropbox url, which consists of 4+1 tests with sample answers...(around 250+ MB).
> 
> ...


Thanks sir for your kind efforts.


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

prasvik86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got the invite and then keyed in all personal details etc. I took me to a place where it said Submit application. Does the payment screen come after all this? I want to confirm this before i submit. Can anyone help regarding this?



Yes, once you submit then you can make payment. So once payment is done you are in another queue where CO gets allocated. After getting invite, I have submitted application and made the payment.
I have also received bridging visa email.


----------



## Raghunan (Mar 3, 2014)

*Thankyou!*



afdalky said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please download the tests from my dropbox url, which consists of 4+1 tests with sample answers...(around 250+ MB).
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing this PTE material


----------



## UmaPrabha (Aug 3, 2015)

getsumitsharma said:


> PM me if someone who have got Invitation today and wants to be part of whatsapp group.
> 
> 65 - points
> 261313
> Visa date of effect - 2nd july


Got the invite .. applied on 21/07/2015 , total points 70  
Preparing for PCC and Medical :juggle::juggle:


----------



## omarsh (Jun 11, 2015)

My advice, go for PTE and forget IELTS


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

When I click on "Get Health" in immi account.

It display the below message 

"Health requirement – required examinations not yet determined
The health examinations required for this person have not yet been determined. If health examinations are required, a link containing the details will be displayed when the person returns to this page."

What does this mean?.
How can I arrange my medicals?


----------



## Aree (Jul 8, 2015)

rahul1987 said:


> It is quite strange I have submitted my EOI since 12 feb and still I have not got the response. Is there anyone under ICT Business and Systems Analysts occupation with 60 point who got the invitation in this invitation round? Also can someone tell me if PTE is easier than IELTS?
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 189 (With 60 points) | 2611 (ICT Business and Systems Analysts) | EOI submitted: 12-Feb-2015; EOI invited: dd-mm-yyyy | 189 visa lodged: dd-mm-yyyy ; Doc upload: dd-mm-yyyy | PCC: dd-mm-yyyy | Medicals: dd-mm-yyyy | Grant: dd-mm-yyyy


 Hi Rahul1987,

I can appreciate your frustration given your submission was made 6 months ago. 
In relation to your question PTE vs IELTS? Most forums suggest that PTE is more user friendly since it is computer based and the results are way quicker than IELTS. 
If you have the avenue to do the PTE test then go for it. I am at present contemplating a re-sit on the IELTS since PTE is not available where I reside.


----------



## rahul1987 (Aug 4, 2015)

mavaniamit said:


> rahul1987,
> 
> I had given IELTS and PTE. Would recommend to go for PTE without any hesitation. I am sure you will not regret at end of the day


Hi gd2015

Thanks for your thoughts here. But I have a question- is it easy to score 79+ in each of the four modules to score 20 pts toward superior english?


----------



## rahul1987 (Aug 4, 2015)

Need some thoughts here.

I have been waiting for 6 months now to get a response on my EOI. My points are 60, and as per the trends i m observing, people with 65 points+ are getting invites. So i was thinking to increase mine by appearing for PTE aiming towards 20 points. Do yo think it is a good option? or doable to achieve 79+ in each module to get 20 points towards Superior english? 
Please share your thoughts on this....


----------



## Choihs85 (Jul 21, 2015)

Dear Experts,

Congrats to the all invited from this round. I just have a question about creating a new account.

Is it possible to have more than an active 189 account on skillselect with a different occupation id. For example, 2211 general accountant and 2212 external auditor. I seriously consider to have my skill assessment to switch to the latter due to heavy backlogs of 2211. According to some previous threads, it appears to be possible but just needs clearer information for safety.

Thanks.


----------



## stardustt07 (Aug 1, 2015)

Choihs85 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Congrats to the all invited from this round. I just have a question about creating a new account.
> 
> ...


I'm in the same situation too  but if i submit another eoi I'll have to get cpa to reassess my skill migration anzsco code and I'm not sure how long they'll take to reassess it. How many points are you on?


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

stardustt07 said:


> I'm in the same situation too  but if i submit another eoi I'll have to get cpa to reassess my skill migration anzsco code and I'm not sure how long they'll take to reassess it. How many points are you on?


Well, it takes at least 10-15 days to finish the skill assessment under Cpa. I'm not sure whether you can do two skill assessment under the same skill assessment authority. I was told to do different skill assessment under different authority before. I just spent one day to finish the skill assessment in IPA, but the cost was much higher than cpa( if you are onshore, you can choose this). Anyway, it's your choice. If you submit the 221213 with auditor, make sure to do it ASAP. There are only 1000 places for auditor this financial year, and I think it will be used up in 2 or 3 invitation rounds (possibly 2). It's just my opinion.
All the best


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

Choihs85 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Congrats to the all invited from this round. I just have a question about creating a new account.
> 
> ...


See my reply below!! You can submit 2 EOI and wait for the invitation at the same time. I hope auditor will not reach its occupation ceiling. Currently, there are so many people who switched to auditor, hence, this invitation round cut off from 18 June to only around 10th July (only about 20 days clear). Last round was cleared 40 days.

Hope it helps


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

allenlala said:


> Well, it takes at least 10-15 days to finish the skill assessment under Cpa. I'm not sure whether you can do two skill assessment under the same skill assessment authority. I was told to do different skill assessment under different authority before. I just spent one day to finish the skill assessment in IPA, but the cost was much higher than cpa( if you are onshore, you can choose this). Anyway, it's your choice. If you submit the 221213 with auditor, make sure to do it ASAP. There are only 1000 places for auditor this financial year, and I think it will be used up in 2 or 3 invitation rounds (possibly 2). It's just my opinion.
> All the best


You can get it within 5 days with help from a registered migration agent.


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

blackrider89 said:


> You can get it within 5 days with help from a registered migration agent.


No. I did it by myself without agent


----------



## Choihs85 (Jul 21, 2015)

allenlala said:


> See my reply below!! You can submit 2 EOI and wait for the invitation at the same time. I hope auditor will not reach its occupation ceiling. Currently, there are so many people who switched to auditor, hence, this invitation round cut off from 18 June to only around 10th July (only about 20 days clear). Last round was cleared 40 days.
> 
> Hope it helps


thanks for your reply, just wondering how you had 2 EOIs. Did you get your skill assessment from the same organisation?


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

What is the last "date of effect" (for 60 pointers, 65 pointers )received for software engineer after august 3rd invite round?


----------



## omarsh (Jun 11, 2015)

rahul1987 said:


> Hi gd2015
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts here. But I have a question- is it easy to score 79+ in each of the four modules to score 20 pts toward superior english?


Yes it is easy to get that score, you only need to familiarize yourself with the format and type of questions so that you are ready for them.


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

abcmel said:


> Yes, once you submit then you can make payment. So once payment is done you are in another queue where CO gets allocated. After getting invite, I have submitted application and made the payment.
> I have also received bridging visa email.


Hi abcmel,

Need you valuable advise: Actually my visa is going to expire on Sep 10. and I am waiting for invitation for next round as EOI lodged on 3rd Aug for 60 points (External Auditor). Well I am not sure whether I can get invitation or not? Should I apply for 485 (Graduate VISA) now or wait for next round result till Sep 7?


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi,
How many of them got invitation of ICT System Analyst during the July and August round.

I didn't see anyone who has got an invitation for the same.


----------



## vutukuricm (Mar 4, 2015)

Can anyone suggest when can i expect Invite?

EOI submitted: 16-06-2015
Points-60
Occupation code : 2613 (Software engineer)

Surprised the Skill select portal is not updated. It is still showing 19-june-2015 results.
Any guess when they will this portal?


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

How many round I have to wait for invitation.

EOI Submitted : 29-06-2015 with 65 points.
Occupation Code :261112.


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

I have submitted my EOI with 60 points on 21-07-2015. My relevant experience is counted from Sept 2010. So at the time of EOI submission my relevant exp is 4 yrs and 10 months because of which I got 5 points. Now the confusion is as to when the I can be eligible to claim 10 points of my experience. Is it at the start of this sept or end at the month end ?


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

jannayaksingh said:


> I have submitted my EOI with 60 points on 21-07-2015. My relevant experience is counted from Sept 2010. So at the time of EOI submission my relevant exp is 4 yrs and 10 months because of which I got 5 points. Now the confusion is as to when the I can be eligible to claim 10 points of my experience. Is it at the start of this sept or end at the month end ?


You'll be get 10 points only when your whole 5 years are complete.
For example : 1 January 2010 - 31 December 2014 = 10 points 
1 January 2010 - 30 December 2014 = 5 points 

And, your EOI will be automatically updated to contain the latest work experience points if you have left the 'Work experience TILL" date as empty.


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

salmangillani said:


> Hi abcmel,
> 
> Need you valuable advise: Actually my visa is going to expire on Sep 10. and I am waiting for invitation for next round as EOI lodged on 3rd Aug for 60 points (External Auditor). Well I am not sure whether I can get invitation or not? Should I apply for 485 (Graduate VISA) now or wait for next round result till Sep 7?


Well your case is bit risky, I think you are hoping to get invite in sept round and then you can lodge and get bridging?. But I would suggest you to do a bit of research and make sure you get an invite otherwise go for another visa. As your points is 60.


----------



## salman.khosa (Aug 5, 2015)

*EOI Invite awaited*

Dear All,

I have applied with below details since March 2015 in ICT Business Analyst category under 189 through Agent but didnt get any invite so far. Any experienced people might comment on possibilities?

EOI Submitted March 11th, 2015
D.O.B June 6th 1983
ACS Skill Assessment employement after December 2009 till Feb 2015 ICT Business Analysts 261111 March 9th, 2015
IELTS Listening 7.0 Reading 7.0 Written 7.5 Speaking 8.5 Test Date Feburary 7th, 2015

Regards,

Suleman


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

Choihs85 said:


> thanks for your reply, just wondering how you had 2 EOIs. Did you get your skill assessment from the same organisation?


I just got one invitation actually. But I knew these things . If you want to submit 2 EOIs, then you need to do different skill assessment under different authority( say general accountant under cpa, auditor under IPA)


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

salmangillani said:


> Hi abcmel,
> 
> Need you valuable advise: Actually my visa is going to expire on Sep 10. and I am waiting for invitation for next round as EOI lodged on 3rd Aug for 60 points (External Auditor). Well I am not sure whether I can get invitation or not? Should I apply for 485 (Graduate VISA) now or wait for next round result till Sep 7?


Hey there
I think you are a bit risky as well. With 60s, you could get an invitation for auditor. But what I am afraid is that the occupation ceiling for auditor would be reached soon. Best luck! If you are lucky enough, you probably get an invitation in Sep round, if not, then you may get your invitation in Oct round if the occupation ceiling is not reached. What I post is just for your consideration, it's my own opinion.


----------



## neil89 (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Does anyone have any idea if a motor mechanic - 321211 189 visa categorywill get invited in September invitation round. I submitted my EOI - on 23/07/2015 with 60 points. I didnt make it in August round. For some reason don't know why nothing gets updated on Immigration website. They are suppose go update people in advance for upcoming invitation round and occupation ceiling.


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

allenlala said:


> Hey there
> I think you are a bit risky as well. With 60s, you could get an invitation for auditor. But what I am afraid is that the occupation ceiling for auditor would be reached soon. Best luck! If you are lucky enough, you probably get an invitation in Sep round, if not, then you may get your invitation in Oct round if the occupation ceiling is not reached. What I post is just for your consideration, it's my own opinion.


Hi allenlala and abcmel, 

I really appreciate your valuable opinion. Actually I was looking for the option that I should wait till 7 sep and see whether I got invitation or not. If no I can apply for TR or if luckily yes I lodge Pr Straight away and obtain bridging visa. Now my queries are :

When I lodge application for either visas, how soon I would get bridging visa? Is it the matter of minutes or days? 

Secondly what about medical? Do I have to do it before lodging any visa or I can do it while I am on bridging? 

Once again your expert opinion required?


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

salmangillani said:


> Hi allenlala and abcmel,
> 
> I really appreciate your valuable opinion. Actually I was looking for the option that I should wait till 7 sep and see whether I got invitation or not. If no I can apply for TR or if luckily yes I lodge Pr Straight away and obtain bridging visa. Now my queries are :
> 
> ...


I don't know about 189 but for 485 you get an immediate bridging visa. So I don't think there is any problem with waiting till 7th. Book your health examination as soon as you apply to your visa.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

So the skill select Website is finally updated with the 6th July round results.
Looks like they have just divided each of the 3 prorate occupations by 12 to ensure invitations are sent throughout the year.
Although a good move as this will ensure that people with high points who submit their application during the end of the financial year will be invited same month but the move may be bad for 60 pointers who may need to wait longer for an invite.


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

spark92 said:


> I don't know about 189 but for 485 you get an immediate bridging visa. So I don't think there is any problem with waiting till 7th. Book your health examination as soon as you apply to your visa.


Thanks spark92


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> So the skill select Website is finally updated with the 6th July round results.
> Looks like they have just divided each of the 3 prorate occupations by 12 to ensure invitations are sent throughout the year.
> Although a good move as this will ensure that people with high points who submit their application during the end of the financial year will be invited same month but the move may be bad for 60 pointers who may need to wait longer for an invite.


Thanks suku for letting us know


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

*Here are my 2 cents regarding invitation*

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1sECrzTeAYNsLG8obgbGia1QkjaIjIS8PMr0EIt0dWqQ/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

salmangillani said:


> Hi allenlala and abcmel,
> 
> I really appreciate your valuable opinion. Actually I was looking for the option that I should wait till 7 sep and see whether I got invitation or not. If no I can apply for TR or if luckily yes I lodge Pr Straight away and obtain bridging visa. Now my queries are :
> 
> ...


Hi there
Based on my experience, bringing visa will be granted immediately after you lodge your visa, you don't need to wait. You can do Medicals after you lodge your application. But in order to secure your visa, I suggest you can finish the police check and medical check before you lodge your visa. You can apply both of them online. But if you can't, you can lodge visa first and then do the police check and Medicals. When I applied 485, I did both of them firstly before I lodge the visa.
Hope it helps


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

salmangillani said:


> Hi allenlala and abcmel,
> 
> I really appreciate your valuable opinion. Actually I was looking for the option that I should wait till 7 sep and see whether I got invitation or not. If no I can apply for TR or if luckily yes I lodge Pr Straight away and obtain bridging visa. Now my queries are :
> 
> ...


You will get bridging visa immediately when you apply 189


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

allenlala said:


> Hi there
> Based on my experience, bringing visa will be granted immediately after you lodge your visa, you don't need to wait. You can do Medicals after you lodge your application. But in order to secure your visa, I suggest you can finish the police check and medical check before you lodge your visa. You can apply both of them online. But if you can't, you can lodge visa first and then do the police check and Medicals. When I applied 485, I did both of them firstly before I lodge the visa.
> Hope it helps


Thanks allenlala once again. The details you provided would definitely be helpful. Apart from that I just checked the 6 July results of auditing occupation and it fills 299 out of 1000. Do you think I can still have chance to get invited? Or should I lodge Another eoi for accounting?


----------



## abiral619 (Jul 20, 2015)

*still waiting 3 months already *

Hi ,

I submitted my EOI on 28/04/2015 and haven't received any invitation yet.

My status is "submitted" and it says"The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points"

But when I check the skillselect page and check the result of previous round I find:










where date of effects have exceeded mine date of effect (i.e 28/04/2015).
So I don't know what exactly it means but I am worried about my application not been responded.

Anyone who understands my situation please HELP .
Much appreciated,, and thankx in advance...

Kind Regards,
Abi


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

abiral619 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 28/04/2015 and haven't received any invitation yet.
> 
> ...


Same confusion. . I know peoplw who got invited they applied on 1 july. Buy cut off date says mid of june????


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

salmangillani said:


> Thanks allenlala once again. The details you provided would definitely be helpful. Apart from that I just checked the 6 July results of auditing occupation and it fills 299 out of 1000. Do you think I can still have chance to get invited? Or should I lodge Another eoi for accounting?


Well, in my opinion, I think you still have a good chance to be invited in Sep or Oct round. You are lucky, if you submitted your EOI too late, the occupation ceiling for auditor will be reached. They have invited 300 in July plus another 300(maybe)in Aug, there will be only 400 places left for auditor. You should look at the August result as well. And occupation ceiling for auditor may be reached in October if my calculation is right. In July round, they invited to 15 June. In Aug, the probably invited to EOI submitted before 7 or 8 July. Based on this calculation, if you are lucky enough you may have a chance to be invited in Sep round, if not, it seems you have to wait until Oct round as there will be many people switched to Auditor. If I were you, I will not submit another EOI recently because you will definitely not get invitation before November with 60 points under general account. If you have 65 points, then you can choose to submit another EOI. If I were you, I will look at the aug and Sep round results and determine whether I need to submit an accountant EOI. With 60 points(submit EOI under general account recently), it will be very hard to get invitation before December under general accountant( in my opinion). If you still worry about it, you can submit another EOI although it will be a long time wait. General speaking, with 60 points, auditor will have a better chance than 60s under accountant.
I hope good luck with you


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

abiral619 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 28/04/2015 and haven't received any invitation yet.
> 
> ...



Different occupation has different cut off date. Say general accountant, if you have 60s submitted on 30 March 2015, you will not be invited although it exceeded your effective date, as there are so many guys are holding 65 points. They need to be cleared firstly and then yours. For other occupation, 60s submitted at a 30 March 2015 will get invite because there are not too many 65s under that occupation.


----------



## Marco123 (Apr 15, 2015)

I have an important question and I need help..... My date of effect is 2nd of April but now i got assessed for a second different occupation. If I change that on my EOI , will it change the date of effect (points are the same) . Any sources, I dont want to lose 4 months of waiting. Thank you


----------



## muktadirgpb (Oct 5, 2014)

*Agricultural Scientist invitation August 2015*

Hi
I submitted EOI on 14th January, 2015 with 60 points on 190 subclass. Later I updated on 15th July, 2015 with 60 points on 189 subclass. But I didn't received invitation from this round ( August 15)though two of my friends got their invitation earlier this year with 60 points just after 3 days of EOI submission( Agricultural Scientist). I am not sure is there anyone got invitation in Agricultural Scientist occupation with 60 points. My query is

- Am I eligible to apply for both the category ( 190 & 189)?
- Is 190 category enjoy the same benefit like 189 i.e medicare and child care benefit, family tax benefit?

right now I have 65 points for 190 subclass and 60 points for 189 subclass. I am an international student in NSW.

Thanks in advanced

Himu


----------



## abiral619 (Jul 20, 2015)

allenlala said:


> Well, in my opinion, I think you still have a good chance to be invited in Sep or Oct round. You are lucky, if you submitted your EOI too late, the occupation ceiling for auditor will be reached. They have invited 300 in July plus another 300(maybe)in Aug, there will be only 400 places left for auditor. You should look at the August result as well. And occupation ceiling for auditor may be reached in October if my calculation is right. In July round, they invited to 15 June. In Aug, the probably invited to EOI submitted before 7 or 8 July. Based on this calculation, if you are lucky enough you may have a chance to be invited in Sep round, if not, it seems you have to wait until Oct round as there will be many people switched to Auditor. If I were you, I will not submit another EOI recently because you will definitely not get invitation before November with 60 points under general account. If you have 65 points, then you can choose to submit another EOI. If I were you, I will look at the aug and Sep round results and determine whether I need to submit an accountant EOI. With 60 points(submit EOI under general account recently), it will be very hard to get invitation before December under general accountant( in my opinion). If you still worry about it, you can submit another EOI although it will be a long time wait. General speaking, with 60 points, auditor will have a better chance than 60s under accountant.
> I hope good luck with you


Hi Thank you for the information.

I am much worried because my spouse is running her visa on mid of September and me on October.
SO if I don't get any invitation, what will be the next step for visa? do we have to study Master for visa??

Also there is no any department to call and enquiry. I made few calls on immigration departments but they say skill select is not their concern..

Much worried..

Thank you


----------



## abiral619 (Jul 20, 2015)

Thank you for your information ALLENLALA but I am worried because my spouse is running out her visa on mid of September and me on October.
So if we wont get any invitation what will be the next step for visa?
Should we have to study Master??

Much worried

Thank you


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

*Good one*



wolfskin said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1sECrzTeAYNsLG8obgbGia1QkjaIjIS8PMr0EIt0dWqQ/edit?usp=sharing





Thats a good excel sheet to track software engineer. I am just behind u. submitted on June 4. Hope i get 3 weeks time after you.


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

allenlala said:


> Well, in my opinion, I think you still have a good chance to be invited in Sep or Oct round. You are lucky, if you submitted your EOI too late, the occupation ceiling for auditor will be reached. They have invited 300 in July plus another 300(maybe)in Aug, there will be only 400 places left for auditor. You should look at the August result as well. And occupation ceiling for auditor may be reached in October if my calculation is right. In July round, they invited to 15 June. In Aug, the probably invited to EOI submitted before 7 or 8 July. Based on this calculation, if you are lucky enough you may have a chance to be invited in Sep round, if not, it seems you have to wait until Oct round as there will be many people switched to Auditor. If I were you, I will not submit another EOI recently because you will definitely not get invitation before November with 60 points under general account. If you have 65 points, then you can choose to submit another EOI. If I were you, I will look at the aug and Sep round results and determine whether I need to submit an accountant EOI. With 60 points(submit EOI under general account recently), it will be very hard to get invitation before December under general accountant( in my opinion). If you still worry about it, you can submit another EOI although it will be a long time wait. General speaking, with 60 points, auditor will have a better chance than 60s under accountant.
> I hope good luck with you


Really appreciate your time to reply in detail. I think you are right, based on your calculation (which seems fair) I should atleast wait for Aug result and see what are the cut off dates and how many seats available and then should decide.

Once again thanks.


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

abiral619 said:


> Thank you for your information ALLENLALA but I am worried because my spouse is running out her visa on mid of September and me on October.
> So if we wont get any invitation what will be the next step for visa?
> Should we have to study Master??
> 
> ...


Hey there 
What kind of visa are you currently holding? If you will not be invited, then you need to think what you want to do while you are waiting for your invitation. If you are holding 485, then you may need to obtain another visa for your further stay in Australia. If you are not holding 485, then you may apply for a 485 firstly. In your case, I suggest you can go to an agent and ask them for more option. I think they are more experienced than us! Also, I really hope that you can get your invitation in Sep. I know it is frustrated during this period. you do have a chance. Best luck!!!


----------



## Ritika11 (Apr 24, 2015)

I received my EOI invite, what next? Is there a separate thread which talks about the last stage of the PR application process?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Ritika11 said:


> I received my EOI invite, what next? Is there a separate thread which talks about the last stage of the PR application process?


Yes. *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/637338-189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-623.html*


----------



## Ritika11 (Apr 24, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Yes. *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/637338-189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-623.html*


Thanks for the quick reply!!


----------



## Ritika11 (Apr 24, 2015)

I have another question, by when do we receive an email from DIBP confirming that we have been invted? I asked my consultant to forward me the invite but he mentioned that he hasn't rec'd any email yet, just the status has changed on the a/c.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Ritika11 said:


> I have another question, by when do we receive an email from DIBP confirming that we have been invted? I asked my consultant to forward me the invite but he mentioned that he hasn't rec'd any email yet, just the status has changed on the a/c.


He should have that invitation email from the same day. Ask him to check SPAM. If nothing helps, ask him to download that pdf from the _Correspondence_ section of your EOI.


----------



## Amdad1975 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi experts,
Can anyone share approximate timeline for receiving the grant letter after lodging 489 SS visa in DIBP.

I have applied for 489 state sponsorship visa at Orana NSW on 19th June 2015.All my docs were uploaded in 20th June 2015. My medical and PCC is done on 4th July 2015 and documents uploaded on 5th july.

Can anyone please share when CO will be assigned. Also after final outcome how much time they will give for entry in Orana. Also is there any link where I can check visa application status online.


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

wolfskin said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1sECrzTeAYNsLG8obgbGia1QkjaIjIS8PMr0EIt0dWqQ/edit?usp=sharing


Hello Wolfskin,
Did you create new EOI or updated the existing ?.


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

salmangillani said:


> Really appreciate your time to reply in detail. I think you are right, based on your calculation (which seems fair) I should atleast wait for Aug result and see what are the cut off dates and how many seats available and then should decide.
> 
> Once again thanks.


Hi Allenlala,

As per your advice, I am booking medical now. To book medical I need to first get HAP ID by filling my health declaration from immi account. While filling the form, they are asking which VISA you intend to apply? Now what should I select 485 or 189? because I come to know from someone that we can use same medical for both the visa is this right?

Thanking you in anticipation.


----------



## Raghunan (Mar 3, 2014)

wolfskin said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1sECrzTeAYNsLG8obgbGia1QkjaIjIS8PMr0EIt0dWqQ/edit?usp=sharing



Nice Prediction Sheet for Software Engineer Code 2613!!


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

*skillselect has been updated for july round*

Hey guys/gals,

Check skill select. It has been updated for july round.


----------



## Esi (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi guys,

Does anybody knows what's the cutoff date for 2613 with 65 points?

Thanks.


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

Hi everyone, I'd really appreciate if someone could tell me if there is anyone getting invited with 60pts with EOI "date of effect" after 10 July?

Many thanks,


----------



## mpat01 (Jul 3, 2015)

Marco123 said:


> I have an important question and I need help..... My date of effect is 2nd of April but now i got assessed for a second different occupation. If I change that on my EOI , will it change the date of effect (points are the same) . Any sources, I dont want to lose 4 months of waiting. Thank you



Is your new assessment a replacement to the old assessment OR a new one? I mean are both the assessments valid? 

If YES- Don't update 2 April EOI and leave it where it is. Submit a NEW EOI for another occupation with your second assessment.

IF No- You can either update existing EOI or submit another one.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mpat01 (Jul 3, 2015)

allenlala said:


> Well, in my opinion, I think you still have a good chance to be invited in Sep or Oct round. You are lucky, if you submitted your EOI too late, the occupation ceiling for auditor will be reached. They have invited 300 in July plus another 300(maybe)in Aug, there will be only 400 places left for auditor. You should look at the August result as well. And occupation ceiling for auditor may be reached in October if my calculation is right. In July round, they invited to 15 June. In Aug, the probably invited to EOI submitted before 7 or 8 July. Based on this calculation, if you are lucky enough you may have a chance to be invited in Sep round, if not, it seems you have to wait until Oct round as there will be many people switched to Auditor. If I were you, I will not submit another EOI recently because you will definitely not get invitation before November with 60 points under general account. If you have 65 points, then you can choose to submit another EOI. If I were you, I will look at the aug and Sep round results and determine whether I need to submit an accountant EOI. With 60 points(submit EOI under general account recently), it will be very hard to get invitation before December under general accountant( in my opinion). If you still worry about it, you can submit another EOI although it will be a long time wait. General speaking, with 60 points, auditor will have a better chance than 60s under accountant.
> I hope good luck with you


Hi there,

Where did you learn of JUNE 15 cut-off for external auditors? DIBP 6 July invitation round does not show external auditor cut-off.


----------



## Kan7sh (Aug 7, 2015)

Please please help me!!!

I have already submitted EOI in 189 under general accountant on 1st july 2015 with 60 points and waiting for invitation. After reading previous posts, is it wise to assess my degree again as an external auditor and put new EOI in 189.? I would really appreciate if some one could anw my query!


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

Kan7sh said:


> Please please help me!!!
> 
> I have already submitted EOI in 189 under general accountant on 1st july 2015 with 60 points and waiting for invitation. After reading previous posts, is it wise to assess my degree again as an external auditor and put new EOI in 189.? I would really appreciate if some one could anw my query!


I think if your degree can be assessed on the basis of auditing you should have go for that in july and I think you would be invitied in August. Anyways now I think there is still tough to get invited on the basis of external auditor because 300 seats already filled up as of July round and August round results yet to come.. If for instance same seats filled up as per the results of August round then it would be tough for 60's to even get invited on the basis of auditing.. This is completely my personal opinion you should have ask other member's opinion as well.


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

mpat01 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Where did you learn of JUNE 15 cut-off for external auditors? DIBP 6 July invitation round does not show external auditor cut-off.


Its just an estimate based on people who were invited


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

Kan7sh said:


> Please please help me!!!
> 
> I have already submitted EOI in 189 under general accountant on 1st july 2015 with 60 points and waiting for invitation. After reading previous posts, is it wise to assess my degree again as an external auditor and put new EOI in 189.? I would really appreciate if some one could anw my query!


Well, in your case, i think you are a bit late to do so. As previous mentioned, 2 invitation rounds have been sent, which means there may be only 400 seats (estimate number) left this year. If you could submit another EOI in recent 2 or three days, you MIGHT have a BIT chance; but if you submit it late, then you probably may not receive an invitation under auditor. Last invitation round (Aug), the estimate invitation sent for auditor with 60s may be from 15th June to 8th or 9th July (25 days). If I were you AND I could finish the skill assessment in 1 day, I may have a try because there is a chance. It is my own opinion, you should also ask for others for more opinion. Best luck with you.


----------



## Kan7sh (Aug 7, 2015)

Thank you for your help. I mau get assess my defree with Ipa on fast track basis. Finger crossed!


allenlala said:


> Kan7sh said:
> 
> 
> > Please please help me!!!
> ...


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

hungvn89 said:


> Hi everyone, I'd really appreciate if someone could tell me if there is anyone getting invited with 60pts with EOI "date of effect" after 10 July?
> 
> Many thanks,


I think the cut off date for auditor with 60s may be located between 7th July and 9th July. If you are not invited, then you should get invited next round. I hope so.


----------



## Kan7sh (Aug 7, 2015)

Thank you so much for your help. i may assess my degree again as exteranal auditor. Finger crossed.


salmangillani said:


> Kan7sh said:
> 
> 
> > Please please help me!!!
> ...


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

salmangillani said:


> Hi Allenlala,
> 
> As per your advice, I am booking medical now. To book medical I need to first get HAP ID by filling my health declaration from immi account. While filling the form, they are asking which VISA you intend to apply? Now what should I select 485 or 189? because I come to know from someone that we can use same medical for both the visa is this right?
> 
> Thanking you in anticipation.


Yes, we use the same medical examinations.


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

Kan7sh said:


> Thank you so much for your help. i may assess my degree again as exteranal auditor. Finger crossed.


If you choose to do it, then do it now and immediately, and try to submit EOI by tomorrow. Although it costs a lot of money, there is a chance. If you are not invited, at least you tried!! At that time, then you have to wait and try to increase your score. good luck with you!! I hope you can be invited soon. Actually, you should submit under AUDITOR on 1st July rather than accountant. I submitted on 1st July as well (under auditor), i was invited in the last round.


----------



## naqui (Aug 7, 2015)

kewlguitarist said:


> I got with 65. Not sure on 60. Best of luck man.



Hi,

Could you tell me when did you submit your EOI? I have submitted my EOI on the 07/08/2015 with 65 points for engineering technologists, do you think I will get an invite for the September round?


----------



## Kan7sh (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks for your help


allenlala said:


> Kan7sh said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you so much for your help. i may assess my degree again as exteranal auditor. Finger crossed.
> ...


----------



## Kan7sh (Aug 7, 2015)

Hello, Does any one know what documents are required to assess one year of Australian experience. Will job details on company letterpad would be sufficient to get 5 points from Cpa.?


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi All,

Just FYI, 

DIBP Website has updated July invite results on their website. Occupation ceiling is showing the count for July 2015 invite.

SkillSelect

I saw just now. I don't know if its old news because today I saw this website after 3 days.


Thanks
Rohan


----------



## sukhjindersaini86 (Jul 10, 2015)

its breaking news

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## krdheerajkumar (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi All,

I got an EOI on August 3rd and i have to lodge my visa within 60 days i.e before Oct 3rd as I understand. How about if I miss to apply within 60 days from the date i received my EOI? Will I get the second invite in the October round or in the subsequent month rounds.

EOI claimed points is 70.

Thanks,
Dheeraj


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

krdheerajkumar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got an EOI on August 3rd and i have to lodge my visa within 60 days i.e before Oct 3rd as I understand. How about if I miss to apply within 60 days from the date i received my EOI? Will I get the second invite in the October round or in the subsequent month rounds.
> 
> ...


Yes, you will on 05-Oct.


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

I hope someone can answer a few queries I have......

If, as many on here are worried about, external auditors reach ceiling within next few months, is it still possible to obtain 190 from NSW as these are not subject to the same ceilings ?

Or are NSW unlikely to nominate external auditors if the ceiling has already been reached within 189 ?

Can NSW remove external auditors from the list at any time during the year ?

Can NSW choose, for example a 65 point electrician over a 70 point external auditor for a 190 or if external auditor is still on their list do they have to choose the higher point scorer first, no matter what their skill is ?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## krdheerajkumar (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks KeeDa


----------



## ohtea (Aug 5, 2015)

raaa said:


> Occupational therapist


Hi,

I've put in an EOI as an Occupational Therapist too, also with 60pts. Hoping to get picked in September.

Where did you get your documents certified? I see the Post Office do it for a lot cheaper than solicitors but I'm not sure if this will be accepted and whether it's worth risking it.

Congratulations on getting selected. Where are you planning to live in Australia?

Thanks,

ohtea


----------



## Ff123 (Jul 6, 2015)

Anyone know that cut-off date for 60 pointers for 2613 analyst programmer


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Ff123 said:


> Anyone know that cut-off date for 60 pointers for 2613 analyst programmer


From data shared on this forum, it is 01-Apr-2014 with 60 points.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> From data shared on this forum, it is 01-Apr-2014 with 60 points.


01-Apr-2015. Friday night hangover :spit: :doh:


----------



## Ff123 (Jul 6, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> From data shared on this forum, it is 01-Apr-2014 with 60 points.


So it's highly unlikely to get an invitation with 60points, 2613 programmar applied on 15th may


----------



## sk804 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hello guys. ...
Re-posting for help from experienced guys....

Please help me with your expert advice.
I have two options, just not able to decide....
1- which occupation code should i choose (below is my details), does waiting & applying for COL job code is better or apply for CSOL immediately will be beneficial?


Option1 - my wife being a primary applicant

OC - CSOL- 232511 (interior designer)
Age - 30
Edu - 10 points for AQF Diploma
Wrk ex. - 10 points for 5 year's wrk ex
Spouse - 5 points
SS - 5 points
Ielts /pte - not given yet.
Total points = 60

Option2- me bing a primary applicant

OC- COL - 261312 (Developer Programmer)
Age - 25 pts
Edu - 10 pts
Spouse. - 5 pts
SS - 5pts
work exp - 5pts (recognised aftr Jan 2011, so should I wait until jan2016 to make work exp. 10 points and then apply for 190?
Ielts/pte - 0 pts (give exam again in mean time)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

Submitted EOI today as Electronics Engineer 233411 with 65pts.

I'm guessing I can expect to be invited in October or November?

I've been having some good luck with the process.. Got 8+ on all IELTS sections in one try, got skill assessment done in only 32days (said they needed 11weeks when I applied) lol


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Ff123 said:


> So it's highly unlikely to get an invitation with 60points, 2613 programmar applied on 15th may


Yes, at least for the next 2 months minimum.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

BatWolf said:


> Submitted EOI today as Electronics Engineer 233411 with 65pts.
> 
> I'm guessing I can expect to be invited in October or November?
> 
> I've been having some good luck with the process.. Got 8+ on all IELTS sections in one try, got skill assessment done in only 32days (said they needed 11weeks when I applied) lol


Congrats on the IELTS success. With 65 points in your occupation, I am sure you will be invited in September (unless you have found out that there is significant backlog in your occupation).


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Congrats on the IELTS success. With 65 points in your occupation, I am sure you will be invited in September (unless you have found out that there is significant backlog in your occupation).


Thanks man.. Getting the IELTS done was a big relief. I'm confidant in my English proficiency (its kinda of my native language plus the language I'm most fluent in) but I just hate taking English tests lol (as an engineer I'd rather work with numbers and programs  )

Didn't think i'd have a chance in Sept. plus i'll be on vacation in Thailand for most of the month.. but i read on this thread I have 60days to respond to the invite so I should be good!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

BatWolf said:


> Thanks man.. Getting the IELTS done was a big relief. I'm confidant in my English proficiency (its kinda of my native language plus the language I'm most fluent in) but I just hate taking English tests lol (as an engineer I'd rather work with numbers and programs  )
> 
> Didn't think i'd have a chance in Sept. plus i'll be on vacation in Thailand for most of the month.. but i read on this thread I have 60days to respond to the invite so I should be good!


Yes, 60 days.. or rather 59 days and some hours in our timezone.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sk804 said:


> Hello guys. ...
> Re-posting for help from experienced guys....
> 
> Please help me with your expert advice.
> ...


Important note: In option 1, your wife can benefit from 5 partner points because your occupation is on SOL as well as CSOL. In option 2, you can claim 5 partner points only if you are applying for 190 (CSOL based) because your wife's occupation is only on the CSOL.

So, choose accordingly. Your wife's occupation is only sponsored by ACT (with almost no scope for you as an IT guy being a new immigrant [i.e. non-citizen]), and SA (but check their eligibility criteria, and here too I think it will be difficult for you to get an IT position). In my opinion, opt for Option 2 with NSW (because from what I remember, VIC requires 7+ in IELTS). I believe your wife will also find better opportunities in NSW. The best would be for you to try and score better in English and target 189.


----------



## merlinanand2000 (Aug 8, 2015)

*189 eoi*

Hi All, 

I have submitted my EOI for 189 visa on 11th April with 60 points in software engineer category. I am yet to get an invitation.
Can anyone tell / suggest me ? should i wait or take PTE to boost my score .

Thanks in Advance


----------



## naqui (Aug 7, 2015)

Hey Guys,

What are my chances for invites in September for engineering technologist with 65 points on an EOI date of 7th august. 

Any advice would be appreciated 

Thanks..


----------



## kishansudeep (Mar 22, 2015)

*65 points without spouse points, is it mandatory for assessment*

Hi All,

I have applied for my ACS under 261311.
Age - 30 points
Education 15 points
Work experience - 10 points
PTE - Giving in 2 weeks
_______________
Total = 55 points before PTE.


Spouse : comes under 2613
Yet to apply for ACS and PTE.

I am planning to apply with Me primary and spouse secondary applicant.

My questions are : 

1. If I get 10 points from PTE, my total becomes 65 points. If I apply with 65 points on August 25th, what are the chances of me getting an invite on Sep 6th?

2. Is it mandatory to apply for ACS and English for spouse if not claiming spouse points? 

3. Are there any advantages of spending time and money on ACS and English for spouse if 65 points can fetch me an invite without claiming spouse points?

4. If I do not apply for spouse ACS and English, are there any disadvantages during the grant process or after getting a PR during job search?

Experts please advise.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

kishansudeep said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for my ACS under 261311.
> Age - 30 points
> ...


1. Pretty good. Almost certain with 65 points. Nobody can say for sure though as we will never know if there are more than 497 people with 65+ points from 2613 occupation waiting for an invite.

2. If not claiming spouse points, you just have to prove spouses' *functional english*

3. None.

4. Mostly, No. But, a few weeks ago, someone told me that HR managers might be interested in in English test results if you are a new immigrant. Also, it could be that some jobs (or even courses if she intends to study in Oz for some time) might require a certain IELTS score.


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello People. 
Congrats to all who got invite on 3rd August. Guys need a info, When you submit your documents for Visa application do you submit a Color Scan only or it has to be certified by JP or appropriate authority? I am organizing documents upfront so this would help 
thanks


----------



## Pommie (Jun 23, 2015)

aafarup said:


> Hello People.
> Congrats to all who got invite on 3rd August. Guys need a info, When you submit your documents for Visa application do you submit a Color Scan only or it has to be certified by JP or appropriate authority? I am organizing documents upfront so this would help
> thanks


HI

The website tells you to get all documents certified as true copies, however I know there are many people on this forum who tell of simply uploading a colour copy and this is accepted by immigration.....

I got all of my certified, just to be on the safe side...


----------



## belgianvince (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi

I have been monitoring this forum for couple of months and thought of sharing my info. Looking at the results of the last few months. I hope of getting an invite in Sept/Oct.

EOI logged on : 08/07/2015
Nominated Occ: Developer Programmer - 261312
Claiming total of *60 *points
IELTS : *10* (Proficient)
Age: *30*
Degree: *15 *(Bachelor in Information Technology )
Experience: *5* (ACS: employment after May 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code)

IELTS info:
L: 9.0
R: 9.0
W: 7.0
S: 8.0​-->I did this IELTS test in the UK twice!! The writing bit made me fail twice, though a review of my second test results resulted in my Writing grade being changed (6.5 ->7)

ACS:
The ACS application was done and approved within a couple weeks.

I am working with an agent and he mentioned to try and go for and 8 overall on IELTS to claim 10 more points.
I do not think I will be able to achieve this in the UK!

1. Any views about the difficulty level of IELTS in different countries? Anybody here claiming 20 for language skills, where did you do this? (I was thinking it might be easier to achieve higher grades in a none English speaking country)

2. In my ACS app I specified 5 years of experience, though only 3 years was mentioned to be equate. I have a mate in OZ who got his independent skilled migration visa (261111 ICT business Analyst) last year and he was able to claim the full amount of experience years he had. 
Have the rules around this changed over time?

3. My spouse is from a UK citizen and primary school teacher without enough experience to claim points. Was just wondering if there would be any way we could claim points for her doing an IELTS test or ... (don't think so, just want to be sure)

Thanks for the response.
Good luck all. Hope my info helped others.

Regards
Vincent


----------



## ohtea (Aug 5, 2015)

Pommie said:


> HI
> 
> The website tells you to get all documents certified as true copies, however I know there are many people on this forum who tell of simply uploading a colour copy and this is accepted by immigration.....
> 
> I got all of my certified, just to be on the safe side...


Hi,

Where did you get your documents certified? I see that the Post Office provides a document certification service but I'm not sure if this would be accepted or if I need to use a solicitor or notary. Post office is much cheaper.

Been trying to find out what others from the UK have done.

Thanks


----------



## belgianvince (Aug 8, 2015)

ohtea said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where did you get your documents certified? I see that the Post Office provides a document certification service but I'm not sure if this would be accepted or if I need to use a solicitor or notary. Post office is much cheaper.
> 
> ...


Hi 

I had my agent certify most of my documents, though did a few via solicitor (£5/doc)

Just look for solicitors close in your neighborhood and give them a call. That's what I did.

Hope this helps


----------



## ohtea (Aug 5, 2015)

belgianvince said:


> Hi
> 
> I had my agent certify most of my documents, though did a few via solicitor (£5/doc)
> 
> ...


Hi,

Thanks, I think I'll get a solicitor to certify them then. Would rather get it done properly


----------



## sridhar5ms (Aug 8, 2015)

*mss*



sumanasm said:


> Starting a new thread for everyone who is waiting for EOI invitation round of August 2015.
> Its on August 3rd.. right? every first monday?
> 
> Hoping to get an invite this time at least. :fingerscrossed: :juggle:


Did you get an invite for Aug 3 2015 with 60 points? when did you submit your EOI?


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

Opened a thread for those who lodged visa after Aug invitations round,please join and share ur experience throughout the journey
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...5-189-visa-applicants-status.html#post7890090


----------



## sk804 (Mar 16, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> Important note: In option 1, your wife can benefit from 5 partner points because your occupation is on SOL as well as CSOL. In option 2, you can claim 5 partner points only if you are applying for 190 (CSOL based) because your wife's occupation is only on the CSOL.
> 
> So, choose accordingly. Your wife's occupation is only sponsored by ACT (with almost no scope for you as an IT guy being a new immigrant [i.e. non-citizen]), and SA (but check their eligibility criteria, and here too I think it will be difficult for you to get an IT position). In my opinion, opt for Option 2 with NSW (because from what I remember, VIC requires 7+ in IELTS). I believe your wife will also find better opportunities in NSW. The best would be for you to try and score better in English and target 189.



Thanks a lot KeeDa for valuable input. 

I completely missed about spouse 5 points can be claim only with listed OC in CSOL. 

for 189 (option 2) waiting till jan2016 is advisable? Coz looking at current situation, filling ASAP make lots of difference.....Please correct me if I am wrong. 

If I go for option 1, I have to go by 190 only, with her 65 points (if she achieve 10 points in PTE) but have to wait for OC to open in I
Other states.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sk804 said:


> for 189 (option 2) waiting till jan2016 is advisable?


For 189, just waiting till Feb 2016 won't suffice. You will have to score top marks in IELTS/PTE because for 189, you cannot claim spouse points.

Age - 25 pts
Edu - 10 pts
Spouse - 0 pts
Work exp - 5pts/ 10pts (in Feb-2016)
Ielts/pte - 0 pts
---
Total - 40/ 45


----------



## Anant70 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi all just a quick question. If i am granted permanent residence[189 visa]when i am in Australia, do i need to exit and enter Australia to activate it OR is it activated when it is granted while i am in Australia.
Thanks.


----------



## raja singa (Aug 9, 2015)

Anant70 said:


> Hi all just a quick question. If i am granted permanent residence[189 visa]when i am in Australia, do i need to exit and enter Australia to activate it OR is it activated when it is granted while i am in Australia.
> Thanks.


Dear anant:
you do not need to exit and enter Australia when your 189 visa is granted.it will show on the dept system that your 189 visa has been granted


----------



## sriman (Feb 25, 2015)

*60 points 189 subclass 261313*

Hi..
I have lodged EOI with 60 points on June 23.
When can I expect the invitation.

Thanks,
Sriman


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

*When will I get invite*

Hi Keeda/ Forum member,

Can anybody suggest when can I expect 189 visa invitation with 60 points, EOI submitted at 31 May 2015 for category 2613 (Analyst Programmer). I got NSW visa invitation 2 months ago but I can't apply for that so wants to know whether my decision is right or wrong not to go with 190


----------



## maqsood041 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi guys,

I filed my EOI on 29th july for 189 with 65 points and 190 with 70 points for business analyst.
By when should i expect my invite for 189.
For 190 how/when state contacts applicant?(sorry if it is a basic question) as for 189 there is avround of invites every month so what is the way for 190?

Thanks


----------



## Pommie (Jun 23, 2015)

anjsmart said:


> Hi Keeda/ Forum member,
> 
> Can anybody suggest when can I expect 189 visa invitation with 60 points, EOI submitted at 31 May 2015 for category 2613 (Analyst Programmer). I got NSW visa invitation 2 months ago but I can't apply for that so wants to know whether my decision is right or wrong not to go with 190


Why would you NOT apply for the 190 invitation ?? It has all of the same advantages as the 189...

What if you do NOT get an invite under 189 ?? why risk it ??


----------



## mridul44 (Mar 24, 2015)

09 Aug 2015

Dear XXXXXXXXXX

Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.

To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page;

www SkillSelect gov au

Regards

SkillSelect System Administrator


When I logged in to my skillselect account, there was no activity on correspondence page. Can anyone explain this?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

anjsmart said:


> Hi Keeda/ Forum member,
> 
> Can anybody suggest when can I expect 189 visa invitation with 60 points, EOI submitted at 31 May 2015 for category 2613 (Analyst Programmer). I got NSW visa invitation 2 months ago but I can't apply for that so wants to know whether my decision is right or wrong not to go with 190


Going by data shared earlier and some guess work, if the same situation* prevails, then it would fall under worst case:
- 10 or 11 days of backlog cleared per month would mean 6 more months before you can expect an invitation (since the current backlog date stands at 01-Apr-2015).
Situation* eases a bit, then average case:
- 20 to 22 days of backlog cleared per month, and thus 3 more months of wait time for you.
Best case situation*:
- 30 or 31 days of backlog clearance, and thus 2 more months of wait time for you.

* We will never know for sure how many are the applicants with 60 points before you and how many 65+ are/ will be there.

The choice of 189/ 190 is yours to make. You already know about both these visa types.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

mridul44 said:


> 09 Aug 2015
> 
> Dear XXXXXXXXXX
> 
> ...


Very unlikely that this happened. Are you sure you logged in to the correct skillselect account? do you have more than one skillselect account?


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

Personal circumstances😂


----------



## mridul44 (Mar 24, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Very unlikely that this happened. Are you sure you logged in to the correct skillselect account? do you have more than one skillselect account?


Yes. I checked. I have one account only. Did you ever see something like this happened with others?


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

Pommie said:


> Why would you NOT apply for the 190 invitation ?? It has all of the same advantages as the 189...
> 
> What if you do NOT get an invite under 189 ?? why risk it ??


Dear pommie,

There are some personal.circumstances. i am already in brisbane and doing job. Very rare chances, my company transfer me. Even though they agree, they would not transfer me until july next year.

And there are lot other factors.

Shouldn't i get invitation in nov or dec with 60 points?


----------



## Pommie (Jun 23, 2015)

anjsmart said:


> Dear pommie,
> 
> There are some personal.circumstances. i am already in brisbane and doing job. Very rare chances, my company transfer me. Even though they agree, they would not transfer me until july next year.
> 
> ...



190 is NOT a LEGAL obligation to live in the sponsored state... just a moral obligation... so if you have to move next year, then that is fine....


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

Pommie said:


> 190 is NOT a LEGAL obligation to live in the sponsored state... just a moral obligation... so if you have to move next year, then that is fine....





Actually I called the immigration and they said I would have to move within three months of my visa grant😢

Shouldn't i get 189 visa for 60 points?


----------



## Pommie (Jun 23, 2015)

that should be your intent... but it isn;t a legal obligation !!! is for example, your employer changed their mind and needed you to remain working in another state, that would be fine....


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

mridul44 said:


> Yes. I checked. I have one account only. Did you ever see something like this happened with others?


Nopes. Never heard of this before. Maybe try logging in again tomorrow. But, were you expecting any correspondence on the EOI? Like it's expiry, an invitation or increase in points?


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

mridul44 said:


> 09 Aug 2015
> 
> Dear XXXXXXXXXX
> 
> ...



Go to correspondence tab, you'll find it there surely.


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

Pommie said:


> that should be your intent... but it isn;t a legal obligation !!! is for example, your employer changed their mind and needed you to remain working in another state, that would be fine....


So does it mean If my employer is not ready to move me to NSW, it would be fine and will not impact on anything in future? Like my creditibility or citizenship or if i wanted to renew my pr?


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

Can any one tell me , can i lodge two different EOI one for 189 or 190 ???????

Or in one EOI WE HAVE TO MENTION both visa categories ??????

Secondly is it better to apply for EOI now or wait for september


----------



## Pommie (Jun 23, 2015)

Correct..... It will not impact you at all....

I would definitely take the 190 option....


----------



## int*MarTiNi (Jul 12, 2015)

Jamaloo said:


> Can any one tell me , can i lodge two different EOI one for 189 or 190 ???????
> 
> Or in one EOI WE HAVE TO MENTION both visa categories ??????
> 
> Secondly is it better to apply for EOI now or wait for september


I think it would be wise for you to go for 189 since it will give you an independence over where you wish to work (greater possibilities in getting the job).
Also both of them will take approx same time looking at the current scenarios


----------



## Pommie (Jun 23, 2015)

Jamaloo - yes you can lodge both a 189 and a 190 EOI.

Providing you have you skills assessment in place, lodge your EOI immediately as it determines where you get placed in the cue.

You get selected based upon points and then date of EOI.... Where two applicants have the same points, the person who lodge first will get the invite...

Good luck...


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*thanks*



Pommie said:


> Jamaloo - yes you can lodge both a 189 and a 190 EOI.
> 
> Providing you have you skills assessment in place, lodge your EOI immediately as it determines where you get placed in the cue.
> 
> ...


you mean i have to use two different EOI first i go for 189 and the next time i go for 190 NSW ?/??
i AM AN indutrial engineer


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm guessing that results will be announced here:

http://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/SkillSelect-3-august-2015-round-results.aspx


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Jamaloo said:


> Can any one tell me , can i lodge two different EOI one for 189 or 190 ???????
> 
> Or in one EOI WE HAVE TO MENTION both visa categories ??????
> 
> Secondly is it better to apply for EOI now or wait for september


You can create two separate EOIs, don't wait if you already have the language test and assessment results.


----------



## abiral619 (Jul 20, 2015)

allenlala said:


> Hey there
> What kind of visa are you currently holding? If you will not be invited, then you need to think what you want to do while you are waiting for your invitation. If you are holding 485, then you may need to obtain another visa for your further stay in Australia. If you are not holding 485, then you may apply for a 485 firstly. In your case, I suggest you can go to an agent and ask them for more option. I think they are more experienced than us! Also, I really hope that you can get your invitation in Sep. I know it is frustrated during this period. you do have a chance. Best luck!!!


Hi Allenlala Thankx for your information..

I am holding 485 but my visa is expiring on October (My Partner's visa is same 485 till Spetmeber). We applied for independent skilled.for PR . So , according to you, which visa should I apply again if I don't get the invitation soon ..??
Your information would be much appreciated.. Thank you


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Results from 03-August round are out: *SkillSelect - 3 August 2015 Round Results*


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

Jamaloo said:


> Can any one tell me , can i lodge two different EOI one for 189 or 190 ???????
> 
> Or in one EOI WE HAVE TO MENTION both visa categories ??????
> 
> Secondly is it better to apply for EOI now or wait for september


One EOI , two cat 189+190 could select.


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Results from 03-August round are out: *SkillSelect - 3 August 2015 Round Results*


2211 and 2611 are still in the loop of 65. Bad luck for 60s


----------



## Anupam14 (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi. I received my invitation but have not applied yet. I am based in Melbourne and have applied for my daughters Indian passport. As per vfs it is expected to take 4-8 weeks. I am not sure if it is mandatory for me to wait that long or can I apply now and update her details as soon as I get her passport. Is anyone aware of actual processing time taken by vfs ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> 2211 and 2611 are still in the loop of 65. Bad luck for 60s


And look at the bar chart. 65 pointers just slightly below 60. If this trend continues, it is going to be tough for applicants with 60 points.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Tony10 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Anybody know what is the invitation id that should be mentioned when lodging the application?
> 
> Thx!!


I don't remember having to enter this ID. Once invited, there is a "Apply Visa" button that appears in skillselect and it takes over key data from skillselect to your newly created immiAccount.

The pdf downloaded version of my visa application shows a 6 digit number as "Invitation ID". I checked all my emails and past skillselect correspondence PDF files and was not able to locate this 6 digit number anywhere.


----------



## selfmadeimmigrant (Jul 11, 2015)

mridul44 said:


> 09 Aug 2015
> 
> Dear XXXXXXXXXX
> 
> ...


Did it happen after you submitted your application ? If it did look at the bottom of your skill select page you should see a message telling you your EOI has been suspended. Its not very obvious and easy to miss. This happened to me this morning after i submitted my application


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

Pommie said:


> Correct..... It will not impact you at all....
> 
> I would definitely take the 190 option....



Dear Pommie,

Thanks for your reply. But just wondering in that case what I need to inform to NSW state. I read somewhere it can impact you in future n also I read at NSW website that NSW dont give release letter. Doesn't it mean that it should be leagal?


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

*query to know*

I saw this following information from the immi site. What exactly does this information mean.
If I am not wrong in the following occupations, the queue has been cleared up to those dates and times. and the points mentioned there.Is that exactly the table mean. 

does it mean that the occupation 2613 is in 60pts loop and for the next invitation round i.e, on sept 7th does the 2613 occupation starts from 2nd april onwards.

Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the above occupations in the 3 August 2015 invitation round.

2211 Accountants 65 pts 2 july 2015 6:32am
2611 ICT Business and system Analysts 65pts 23 June 2015 12:30pm
2613 Software and Applications Programmers 60pts 2April 2015 4:13pm

Can anyone who already got invited could clear my doudt please. Thanks a lot.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

hnmn4444 said:


> I saw this following information from the immi site. What exactly does this information mean.
> If I am not wrong in the following occupations, the queue has been cleared up to those dates and times. and the points mentioned there.Is that exactly the table mean.
> 
> does it mean that the occupation 2613 is in 60pts loop and for the next invitation round i.e, on sept 7th does the 2613 occupation starts from 2nd april onwards.
> ...


Yes, you are correct. That is what it means.

As for 2613 being in 60 points loop- yes, that's correct too. But, that does not mean it will stay so. If, for example, in a single month there are more than 447 applicants with 65+ points from 2613, then the upcoming next round invitations will all go out to 65 pointers and its result will then be declared as being cut-off at 65 points.


----------



## sridhar5ms (Aug 8, 2015)

Should be before December.mostly Nov or sooner.good luck


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

hnmn4444 said:


> I saw this following information from the immi site. What exactly does this information mean.
> If I am not wrong in the following occupations, the queue has been cleared up to those dates and times. and the points mentioned there.Is that exactly the table mean.
> 
> does it mean that the occupation 2613 is in 60pts loop and for the next invitation round i.e, on sept 7th does the 2613 occupation starts from 2nd april onwards.
> ...


This means if there are 65 or higher pointers who enters the EOI would be invited +plus 60 pointers after 2nd april(if 65 or higher pointers doesn't fill the cap of 2613 in next round if any)


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi All,
I am going to complete age 32 on 12sept,2015 .My total points in EOI is 60 points(filed on 22May,2015 ,261313 code).
After 12 sept ,2015 will my points still be counted as 60 or age points will be dedcucted as I am approaching 33 in sept,2016.
How they calculate age and when will i receive invitation.Please guide me


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ndhal said:


> Hi All,
> I am going to complete age 32 on 12sept,2015 .My total points in EOI is 60 points(filed on 22May,2015 ,261313 code).
> After 12 sept ,2015 will my points still be counted as 60 or age points will be dedcucted as I am approaching 33 in sept,2016.
> How they calculate age and when will i receive invitation.Please guide me


They calculate age just as anyone else would.

Since you would be celebrating your 33'rd birthday on 12-Sep, then yes, your points will drop to 55 and the EOI with 55 points will no longer be eligible to get an invite.

60 points from 22-May in 2613 category = I am sure you won't get invited during the September round. I suggest you prepare and sit any of the English tests to try and increase your points.


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

anjsmart said:


> Dear pommie,
> 
> There are some personal.circumstances. i am already in brisbane and doing job. Very rare chances, my company transfer me. Even though they agree, they would not transfer me until july next year.
> 
> ...


Can anybody is able to provide on any input on this. Is it going to affect my PR renewal if I don't move to NSW?


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

It will be 32nd birthday on 12sept,2015(DOB 12Sept,1983).So I will be completing 33rd birthday on 12sept,2016 .So will 5 points be deducted


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ndhal said:


> It will be 32nd birthday on 12sept,2015(DOB 12Sept,1983).So I will be completing 33rd birthday on 12sept,2016 .So will 5 points be deducted


Good news for you then- No, 5 points will not be deducted. 32 is inclusive... i.e. 5 points won't be deducted until you celebrate your 33'rd birthday.


----------



## sridhar5ms (Aug 8, 2015)

Keeda
Should it be ok to submit 2 EOIs for 189 visa-2613.one with spouse as main applicant already with 60 points including partner skills submitted early August waiting;another one to be submitted at a later stage once my score reaches 65 including partner skills ?we both are 2613.i need 10 points in PTE to get 65.
she needs 20 points in PTE to reach 70 and if that happens we will just update her existing EOI submitted early August with 60.

Please advice.


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> Good news for you then- No, 5 points will not be deducted. 32 is inclusive... i.e. 5 points won't be deducted until you celebrate your 33'rd birthday.


Thanks Keeda

One quick question:
being primary applicant,I have ACS done for 261313 on Jan,2014.Since I could notmake for IELTS after many attempts..so my husband has given PTE test and His ACS for Computer networks is cleared and we have 60 points in total ,after my husband 5 points.So what are the chances of getting invite in Sept,2015.I have heard when ACS is done for both primary and dependent then candidate is strong.Is that truth.Please guide.
Thanks


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sridhar5ms said:


> Keeda
> Should it be ok to submit 2 EOIs for 189 visa-2613.one with spouse as main applicant already with 60 points including partner skills submitted early August waiting;another one to be submitted at a later stage once my score reaches 65 including partner skills ?we both are 2613.i need 10 points in PTE to get 65.
> she needs 20 points in PTE to reach 70 and if that happens we will just update her existing EOI submitted early August with 60.
> 
> Please advice.


Perfectly okay to submit more than one EOI's.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ndhal said:


> Thanks Keeda
> 
> One quick question:
> being primary applicant,I have ACS done for 261313 on Jan,2014.Since I could notmake for IELTS after many attempts..so my husband has given PTE test and His ACS for Computer networks is cleared and we have 60 points in total ,after my husband 5 points.So what are the chances of getting invite in Sept,2015.I have heard when ACS is done for both primary and dependent then candidate is strong.Is that truth.Please guide.
> Thanks


Husband with 60 points from 263111 should have better chances than you with 60 points under 261313. That said, I cannot say for sure about an invite in September even for 263111 (it's latest cut-off was 09-Jul). 2631 will definitely have to wait a long time as it's latest cut-off was 02-Apr.

What you've heard is not true. The system works purely based on points and there is no such priority if both of you did the skills assessment.

PS: I just realized that I might have confused you earlier for the 32/ 33 years of age thing... I just read that you were "approaching 33 in Sep" ... I did not notice you said "Sep 2016". So, for sure you won't be losing any points this September.


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

Few of my friends with 261313 with 60 points got invite in August round.So any chances or idea when can I get the invite.I am worried .


----------



## sridhar5ms (Aug 8, 2015)

Thanks Keeda

Any idea about the ratio between 60 and 65 &above pointers in 2613.

I am guessing a very 60 and a lot of 65. may be 400 plus EOI with 65 and above between Aug4 and Sep6.not sure how may are pending with 60


----------



## sridhar5ms (Aug 8, 2015)

I wish you get so it will help me who is waiting way behind you.

They cleared only till April 2 for 60 pointers in 2613 in Aug 3 round..In Sep round,may be they will clear another 10 to 30 days max.so EOI submitted till April12 2015 (worst case )or EOi submitted till May 2 2015(best case )might be invited.

Let us wait and see.I wish they clear all the 60 point EOIs submitted till end of May 2015


----------



## dharmeshpiplani (Apr 1, 2015)

sridhar5ms said:


> I wish you get so it will help me who is waiting way behind you.
> 
> They cleared only till April 2 for 60 pointers in 2613 in Aug 3 round..In Sep round,may be they will clear another 10 to 30 days max.so EOI submitted till April12 2015 (worst case )or EOi submitted till May 2 2015(best case )might be invited.
> 
> Let us wait and see.I wish they clear all the 60 point EOIs submitted till end of May 2015


I hv submitted my eoi application on dated 14-march-2015 with 60 points including 5 point of state sponsership. I apply for 190 visa. My code is 261311. I am still waiting for invitation. Cut off date of 2nd april is only for 65 points


----------



## sridhar5ms (Aug 8, 2015)

I was referring to 189


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

Is it possible to see detailed stats for each invitation round ??

For example, 310 external auditors were invited but are we able to see the points breakdown of these 310 somewhere ? How many had 60 points, 65 points etc

If so, where ??


----------



## Xabier84 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hello!

I submitted my EOI on July 24th for Plant -Production Engineer with 65 points. Received an invitation on August 3rd. Lodged aplication on August 7th.

Best of luck for you all!

P.S: i'm new at the forum. could anyone please point me out some threads that may be of interest? is there a thread for aplications awaiting reply?

Thanks!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sridhar5ms said:


> Thanks Keeda
> 
> Any idea about the ratio between 60 and 65 &above pointers in 2613.
> 
> I am guessing a very 60 and a lot of 65. may be 400 plus EOI with 65 and above between Aug4 and Sep6.not sure how may are pending with 60


Such data is not shared, but yes, it looks like 65 pointers are more or as many as 60. We can only guess using the limited data (and the graph) shared: SkillSelect – 3 August 2015 Round Results


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

dharmeshpiplani said:


> I hv submitted my eoi application on dated 14-march-2015 with 60 points including 5 point of state sponsership. I apply for 190 visa. My code is 261311. I am still waiting for invitation. Cut off date of 2nd april is only for 65 points


Mate, cut-off for 2613 was at 60 points/ 02-Apr and not 65 points. The reason you have not been invited so far is because you are not part of the pool of candidates on this thread. These are all 189 candidates, and receive invitations every first Monday of the month based on their points. Yours is 190 and you will be invited when the state that you have chosen accepts your nomination application. I suggest you subscribe to the 190 EOI thread on the forum and not this one.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Makybe Diva said:


> Is it possible to see detailed stats for each invitation round ??
> 
> For example, 310 external auditors were invited but are we able to see the points breakdown of these 310 somewhere ? How many had 60 points, 65 points etc
> 
> If so, where ??


Unfortunately, we get to know only limited information. A week or two after an invitation round, the results are published (for instance) here: SkillSelect – 3 August 2015 Round Results, and the occupation ceilings are updated here (Occupation ceilings tab): SkillSelect


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Xabier84 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I submitted my EOI on July 24th for Plant -Production Engineer with 65 points. Received an invitation on August 3rd. Lodged aplication on August 7th.
> 
> ...


Yes, there are a few threads you should subscribe to:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/637338-189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-649.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/827226-189-visa-lodged-august-2015-a.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...378-august-2015-visa-189-190-invitations.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...query-club-189-invited-people-3rd-august.html

If you want to know the detailed process after invitation (like which documents to upload, etc), then read this thread too (missing images on page 55): http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html


----------



## ROHIT_AUS (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi ... is there anyone with Job Code 149212, waiting for Invite who has lodged its EOI on 6th July or after that ??


----------



## rvirendra (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi Experts,

I have submitted EOI on 29th June 2015 for job code 261311 (Analyst Programmer) with 60 points in 189 category.

Any idea if i can get invitation in next round.

Regards,
Virendra


----------



## nolan (Jul 10, 2015)

I have submitted my EOI today (13/08/2015) under 233411 (Electronics Engineers) with 60 points. My IELTS score is going to expire this December. Is there any chance of getting invitation before December? I am getting worried.


----------



## sriindia (Jul 10, 2015)

nolan said:


> I have submitted my EOI today (13/08/2015) under 233411 (Electronics Engineers) with 60 points. My IELTS score is going to expire this December. Is there any chance of getting invitation before December? I am getting worried.[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi,
> I think you shouldn't worry much. With your job code and even with 60 point you should receive invitation on sep 7th round if not by oct round.
> ...


----------



## nolan (Jul 10, 2015)

sriindia said:


> nolan said:
> 
> 
> > I have submitted my EOI today (13/08/2015) under 233411 (Electronics Engineers) with 60 points. My IELTS score is going to expire this December. Is there any chance of getting invitation before December? I am getting worried.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Xabier84 (Aug 11, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, there are a few threads you should subscribe to:



Thanks a lot M8!!


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi,
For dependent English skills proof.
My Wife had given IELTS in April 2014 with 7 score overall. (7+ in each section).

However, I got to know that for dependent's English skill (Minimum req is 4.5 overall [FUNCTIONAL English] but the IELTS result should be within 1 year of VISA lodgement, so in this case re**** letter is more than 1 year old.)

Is this true?
If yes, then I have 2 optons:
1. My wife gives IELTS again
2. She can get letter from College/University that her Medium of educaton was English.

Please help e ragarding this.

But both options will take time, I suppose.
Has anyone submitted the IELTS/PTE result letter for dependent's English skills proof with date more than an year.

Note: For main applicant, The result letter is valid for 2 or 3 years, I am not sure.

Thanks


----------



## ROHIT_AUS (Aug 3, 2015)

Folks ... any idea till what GSM Ref No. Invitations are sent (Sub Class 190, SA State Sponsorship) 
EOI Lodged 7th July (65 points) .... waiting for invite


----------



## ibtasamlatif (Jun 21, 2014)

Hello Everyone

Need your help urgently

My friend got an invite. He is an Electrical Engineer as well.

The guy has been working as a consultant for a firm for 25hrs a week and has been teaching as a visiting faculty at a University as well.

His contract with the university ended on 01/07/2015 and was made a permanent faculty on 03/07/2015. Whereas he continued to work as a consultant as well.

The problem here is that he didn't mentioned the change in circumstances of his teaching job whilst applying for it on 06/07/2015 i.e. that he has been made permanent.

Now he is applying for his visa and is facing this problem.

What do you guys suggest, should he not mention his new job and just show that he has ended his previous job OR if he does mention then what should he write?

Thanks


----------



## sridhar5ms (Aug 8, 2015)

Functional English score is only valid for 1 year

Competent Proficient and superior are 3 years.i think you clicked the link functional underneath spouse English language requirement.

In ur case it should be valid for 3 years since she has proficient score.


----------



## ROHIT_AUS (Aug 3, 2015)

My query to the forum - Is there any relevance of Job Code condition like (High/ Medium/ Low) in sending Invite by SA. for example, I have applied on 07.07.2015 when my job code was reflecting in Medium availability, but my code (ANZSCO - 149212) remained open till 11.08.2015. Do they send invite only to those case which have applied during High availability ??


----------



## tarun1991 (Aug 21, 2015)

riyansydney said:


> Eoi submitted 6th june on : Accountant general
> age: 30pts, study: 15pts: Au degree: 5pts: Smipa: 5
> total 60 pts for 189
> 65pts 190visa.
> ...


did you get invitation in august?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

ROHIT_AUS said:


> My query to the forum - Is there any relevance of Job Code condition like (High/ Medium/ Low) in sending Invite by SA. for example, I have applied on 07.07.2015 when my job code was reflecting in Medium availability, but my code (ANZSCO - 149212) remained open till 11.08.2015. Do they send invite only to those case which have applied during High availability ??


Job Code condition in SA High/Medium/Low indicates how many seats are available for SA 190 applications, once you submit the application it doesn't matter you submitted under High or Low.


----------



## rksundaram76 (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I have submitted my EOI on 08/08/2015 for 190 Visa for NSW.
Points - (55 + 5) 60
Occupation Code - Software Engineer - 261313

Waiting for Invitation...........

Cheers
Kamatchi Sundaram.R


----------



## maqsood041 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi, I would really appreciate your help.I got my assessment done in july and filed my EOI on 29th july and selected both 189 & 190. My occupation is ICT business Analyst Points for 189 : 65 Points of 190 : 70 ( i chose victoria as state) I just talked to a consultant and he said that its highly to get invite when you select both 189 & 190.And for state nomination i have to file application for victoria as they are not going to reach out themselves. Hiw authentic is all this info?he is asking me to update my EOI but i am waiting for 7th sep round.would it be a good idea to update my EOI?is it going to effect my invite?M


----------



## naqui (Aug 7, 2015)

Hello everyone,

Can someone help me with an issue of mine. I got my Australian work experience assessed by Engineers Australia with one job title provided by my employer. later my employer has sent me a reference letter with the same job description but with a different job title. will that have an issue when I submit the document with different job titles and the same job description for my visa?

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## icemanparadise (Aug 27, 2015)

*EOI submitted 27Aug2015*

Hi Guys,

EOI submitted today.
60 points
when will i get the invite...

Regards'
Robin


----------



## biswa (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi Ashwin.nooli - There could be a chance in Sept Or Oct. If you have noticed , the last cut-off after August pick-up is : 60 points 2nd Apr. 
So, most of the backlogs of 65+ pointers are completed. 
We can expect the next pick-ups mostly for the 60pointers. But the backlog could be quite large which is from 2nd April onwards............ 

I am on the same boat - 60 / 189 / 2613 / EOI 30 Jun


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks for the Info Biswa,

I am actually concerned about the number of 65+ getting added up to the queue. But lets wait and see, 
Till then :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## vamsykoundinya (Jun 8, 2013)

*EOI 190 Sublcass*

Hi All,

I got my skill assessment/PTE-A done and applied yesterday for NSW for software engineer.

Usually how long it will take to get invitation maximum?

Please let me know duration to get invitation.

Regards,
Vamsi


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

vamsykoundinya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my skill assessment/PTE-A done and applied yesterday for NSW for software engineer.
> 
> ...


This would be the right thread to get an answer: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...onsorship-invitation-1st-july-2015-a-108.html*


----------



## Kiran.thanal (Jul 7, 2015)

Hello All,
I have filed an EOI for skilled nominated subclass 190 permanent visa for New South Wales on 21/08/2025.and my total point is 70.I have few queries regarding my EOI status.My occupation code is 225499 and the occupation status is showing as closed for New South Wales but my agent said I will be able to file and EOI for NSW even if occupation is closed due to some new rule change this year.kindly answer the following queries pertaining to NEW SOUTH WALES.
1).How do I get to know the status of my EOI
Filed for NSW?
2).Can we file an EOI if occupation is closed?
3).How much time does it take to get an invitation ?
Kindly help.
Regards
Kiran.J


----------



## INAM KHAN (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi all, 

I am new to this forum, I got my ACS and applied for EOI NSW as developer programmer (261312), any chance to get invitation on IELTS 6 in each.

Reply will be appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## sk804 (Mar 16, 2014)

Kiran.thanal said:


> Hello All,
> I have filed an EOI for skilled nominated subclass 190 permanent visa for New South Wales on 21/08/2025.and my total point is 70.I have few queries regarding my EOI status.My occupation code is 225499 and the occupation status is showing as closed for New South Wales but my agent said I will be able to file and EOI for NSW even if occupation is closed due to some new rule change this year.kindly answer the following queries pertaining to NEW SOUTH WALES.
> 1).How do I get to know the status of my EOI
> Filed for NSW?
> ...



1).How do I get to know the status of my EOI Filed for NSW?

Login to your account, and check, agent should be able to give you the details. 

2).Can we file an EOI if occupation is closed?
Yes you can, but no guarantee you will get invited. 

3).How much time does it take to get an invitation ?
Vary from states to stats. Standard is 12 week.


I would suggest you to check ur occupation code on anzscosearch.com and if it ia open in any other states, apply there too.

Regards, 
Sk


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

rksundaram76 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 08/08/2015 for 190 Visa for NSW.
> Points - (55 + 5) 60
> ...


I got to know that for SS one needs the job offer. Is it correct for 261313 ?.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Fanish said:


> I got to know that for SS one needs the job offer. Is it correct for 261313 ?.


Only WA has this condition.


----------



## getsumitsharma (Jul 8, 2015)

Hey Guys, Congratulations to all who have got the invite. We have an active group of people who have got invite in august round. If anyone of you want to join whatsapp group can PM me with his/her name and number


----------



## genpmel (Sep 7, 2015)

salmangillani said:


> Same confusion. . I know peoplw who got invited they applied on 1 july. Buy cut off date says mid of june????


same here. I applied on May 12 for 189 Accounting,. no reply yet. My EOI says the same. 
have you got a invite this sept yet?


----------



## virusrohan (Mar 5, 2014)

Its really frustrating, sept nos not yyet updated


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Please, the state of NSW, start giving out invites, including to those with 55 points, or at least inform us about the situation changes, if any present.


----------



## sk804 (Mar 16, 2014)

INAM KHAN said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum, I got my ACS and applied for EOI NSW as developer programmer (261312), any chance to get invitation on IELTS 6 in each.
> 
> ...


Anyone with this experience, can share your input?


----------



## Rupali M (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello All,

I am new to this forum, i have read very few pages of this forum , which i found really useful.
I want to understand the process of getting invitations. by when can we get invited if we submit the EOI in this week.

My husband is a primary applicant for 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)
His IELTS - Band 7
Skills assesment submitted - 7th Sept 2015
result - 16th Sept 2015.

his points are 60 for - 189 and 65 - for 190 visa.

As i read on various sites that if points score is low, it causes delay in getting invitations.

Any one who has faced this or know about this, please can you advise ?

Thanks


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

Rupali M said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new to this forum, i have read very few pages of this forum , which i found really useful.
> I want to understand the process of getting invitations. by when can we get invited if we submit the EOI in this week.
> ...


Yes, the lower your score, the lower your chance to be invited. You can check the cutoff score and EOI date, but I reckon it's hard to know when you'll get the invitation. 

If I'm not wrong, there is a spreadsheet to track applicants progress, someone might be able to give you the link. Cheers.


----------



## Rupali M (Sep 21, 2015)

Thank you for the information Adrian.
Do u know any one, who had this situation and the period of getting invitation in such case?


----------



## sridhar5ms (Aug 8, 2015)

For 189,business analysts,they invited 65 pointers who submitted EOI till July 16th 2015.you can see this in skill select website-invitation rounds.i guess with 60 points ,it has very slim chance to get an invite for this occupation this year.i suggest you increase your point by retaking English exam.


----------



## Rupali M (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi Sridhar
thanks for reply.
What if we go for 190?
that will give us 5 more points which will make total 65.
Are there good chances of invites then ?


----------



## sridhar5ms (Aug 8, 2015)

Not sure about 190.you can post your question in this thread below..there are many experts to help us.

EOI Invitations Eagerly awaiting for 7th September 2015 round.<== - new replies waiting


----------



## WA1980 (Sep 22, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> With 75 points, you will get an invite in the next round itself... Most probable date is 3rd August! So don't worry...and congrats already!
> 
> P.S - Ensure you aren't claiming more points than you should!


Rahul,You got the Invitation after EOI submission?

W Anson


----------



## WA1980 (Sep 22, 2015)

*Subclass - 190*

Subclass - 190
PTE - 73,73,72, 90
VESTASSESS Positive - 15-July-2015
EOI Subbmitted - 20-August-2015 (60 points)
Inviation -??

Guys could you please tel me how long will take for me to get the invitation?

Thanks

W A


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

Rupali M said:


> Hi Sridhar
> thanks for reply.
> What if we go for 190?
> that will give us 5 more points which will make total 65.
> Are there good chances of invites then ?





WA1980 said:


> Subclass - 190
> PTE - 73,73,72, 90
> VESTASSESS Positive - 15-July-2015
> EOI Subbmitted - 20-August-2015 (60 points)
> ...


Trying to answer both of you.

Generally speaking, people with 65 points will have higher chance to be invited than those 60 points. However, this depends on what occupation and which state do you want to apply. The ceiling for 190 visa is lower than 189 (NSW only issues 4000 visas this year, I don't know about other states), so the competition is not any easier than 189.

As to when you will get invited, it's hard to answer. My suggestion is go check state sponsored thread to get a little bit of idea of when you'll get the invitation.

This is for NSW (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...onsorship-invitation-1st-july-2015-a-205.html)

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Ritika11 (Apr 24, 2015)

Hello everyone,

Need a suggestion, for my husband's language support document, I have provided his university transcripts and a document stating that he did his grad in english. That document is stampwd and signed from the college, is that sufficient or I need that document from university head office(DU)?

Please suggest.
Thank you!


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Rupali M said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new to this forum, i have read very few pages of this forum , which i found really useful.
> I want to understand the process of getting invitations. by when can we get invited if we submit the EOI in this week.
> ...


Hi Rupali,

You can follow this forum which has all the details you are looking for.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...usiness-system-analysts-eoi-tracking-105.html

At the out-sight, there are applicants with 65 points waiting for the invite so it is going to take time for 60 pointer.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Ritika11 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Need a suggestion, for my husband's language support document, I have provided his university transcripts and a document stating that he did his grad in english. That document is stampwd and signed from the college, is that sufficient or I need that document from university head office(DU)?
> 
> ...


Document from college on their letterhead is enough.


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Document from college on their letterhead is enough.


Hey, your signature shows Job verification - 22-09, how did you come to know its been done? and How DIAC did it? Any indication whether its been cleared?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

indergreat said:


> Hey, your signature shows Job verification - 22-09, how did you come to know its been done? and How DIAC did it? Any indication whether its been cleared?


At present I am self employed and it seems they decided to verify only my current employment. He first called on my company's advertised board number and asked if it is xyz company and when I said yes it is and it is me who he is looking for, he said he would prefer to talk to me on my cell phone. A minute later he called on my cell phone and discussed about my job and a lot of other things posted here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-2015-189-visa-applicants-50.html#post8281162

No indications about whether they've cleared me or not. All he said in the end was- it was nice talking to you, I wish you all the best, etc. No status change in immiAccount or anything else either. I think it went fairly well except for one mixup where the company incorporation documents I submitted say the founder being "KeeDa MName LName" (which really is the case) and a certain registrar or companies website says "MName LName" (I still haven't found out this website yet). He seemed to have done this background check about the company (and maybe about me too) and pointed out this discrepancy. I said it still is me, MName being my middle name and it really is me who is the founder (and not my father). Its just that the particular web record that he checked might be showing the name as such. He seemed to agree with me.


----------



## jaiboy (Jul 9, 2015)

Rupali M said:


> Hi Sridhar
> thanks for reply.
> What if we go for 190?
> that will give us 5 more points which will make total 65.
> Are there good chances of invites then ?


For 60 points also for sure you will get invited. May be it will be little delayed. My guess is even for 190 since we are nearing the year end chances are very high that the invitation may come up by Jan 2016. I would suggest you to stay calm, apply for 189 subclass and wait. 

If it is possible try IELTS for 7 (I wouldn't recommend as the slot itself you get only after 2 months and results are published 3 weeks from the exam time), or PTE (I would suggest this , just because the results are published almost on the next day, and getting slots are little quick) - and update them. that will take you to 70.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> At present I am self employed and it seems they decided to verify only my current employment. He first called on my company's advertised board number and asked if it is xyz company and when I said yes it is and it is me who he is looking for, he said he would prefer to talk to me on my cell phone. A minute later he called on my cell phone and discussed about my job and a lot of other things posted here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-2015-189-visa-applicants-50.html#post8281162
> 
> No indications about whether they've cleared me or not. All he said in the end was- it was nice talking to you, I wish you all the best, etc. No status change in immiAccount or anything else either. I think it went fairly well except for one mixup where the company incorporation documents I submitted say the founder being "KeeDa MName LName" (which really is the case) and a certain registrar or companies website says "MName LName" (I still haven't found out this website yet). He seemed to have done this background check about the company (and maybe about me too) and pointed out this discrepancy. I said it still is me, MName being my middle name and it really is me who is the founder (and not my father). Its just that the particular web record that he checked might be showing the name as such. He seemed to agree with me.


Good to know! Anyone else who got calls from DIBP at their current or previous employers?


----------



## WA1980 (Sep 22, 2015)

Dear All, Please help me .I have submitted my EOI with 60 points for Human Resource Adviser. Its for 190 Visa to Western Australia.But my agent has not asked me to make any payment I get to see most of you had made a payment of 200 $ during EOI submission itself.Do I have to make payment for WA SS during EOI Submission.Please help.

Agent told me once we get the invitation e can apply for WA SS with the job applications applied. Pls correct me if I am wrong.. Cud u pls tell me if you applied for WA SS with job offer in hand.. Rgds

~


----------



## Rupali M (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello All,

We have submitted EOI for VIC and NSW with 65 points for BA (261111)

VIC- 01/10/2015
NSW - 06/10/2015.

Please can any one help me knowing by when can i expect and invite?

Thanks


----------



## Rupali M (Sep 21, 2015)

jaiboy said:


> For 60 points also for sure you will get invited. May be it will be little delayed. My guess is even for 190 since we are nearing the year end chances are very high that the invitation may come up by Jan 2016. I would suggest you to stay calm, apply for 189 subclass and wait.
> 
> If it is possible try IELTS for 7 (I wouldn't recommend as the slot itself you get only after 2 months and results are published 3 weeks from the exam time), or PTE (I would suggest this , just because the results are published almost on the next day, and getting slots are little quick) - and update them. that will take you to 70.



thanks for your reply,
but I am not able to apply for 189, as 5 points of spouse assesment are not considered due to different occupation.
so probably i will just need to wait to get result of 190


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Rupali M said:


> Hello All,
> 
> We have submitted EOI for VIC and NSW with 65 points for BA (261111)
> 
> ...


Don't expect them to invite you in this scenario. States are generally not interested in candidates who are looking at SS merely for gaining 5 points (unless you have a very niche skill which they desperately need). They choose candidates who show interest in living and working in their state.



Rupali M said:


> thanks for your reply,
> but I am not able to apply for 189, as 5 points of spouse assesment are not considered due to different occupation.
> so probably i will just need to wait to get result of 190


What is your husband's occupation? I hope you know that his occupation does not need to be the same as yours. It just has to be on the same list- i.e. *SOL*


----------



## Sulav Patel (Oct 9, 2015)

*October 9th, 2015*

Hello Everyone, did anyone with 60 points got invitation in this round, particularly someone who belong to non-pro rata based occupations ? Kindly come forward & share your EOI date.


----------



## Sulav Patel (Oct 9, 2015)

*Skillselect Oct 9 Round 2015*

Hello Everyone, 

Did anyone with 60 points got invitation in this 9th Oct Round? Kindly share your EOI date?

Thanks


----------



## Sulav Patel (Oct 9, 2015)

*Oct 9, 2015 Skillselect Round*

Hello Everyone, 

Did anyone with 60 points got invitation in this round? If yes, can you kindly share your EOI date and Occupation category.

Thanks.


----------



## belgianvince (Aug 8, 2015)

EOI submitted on 07/07/2015 for 189 on 60points (developer/programmar skill) -> no invitation yet  
I am expecting next draw or 1st in Nov


----------



## Shahzaib Alam (Oct 12, 2015)

Hey, I have paid for the 189 visa as Business Analyst in the 2nd week of September. I have also submitted the documents including the medical and police character certificate. 

How ever no case officer has been assigned as yet. 

How long will it take?? Any idea??


----------



## Rupali M (Sep 21, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Don't expect them to invite you in this scenario. States are generally not interested in candidates who are looking at SS merely for gaining 5 points (unless you have a very niche skill which they desperately need). They choose candidates who show interest in living and working in their state.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your husband's occupation? I hope you know that his occupation does not need to be the same as yours. It just has to be on the same list- i.e. *SOL*



Hi,
Thanks for your reply.
We already have 60 points.

so when state gives us 5 points it becomes 60+5 

My husband is ICT BA (261111) and I am database Administrator.

I did not understand your below comments 
"States are generally not interested in candidates who are looking at SS merely for gaining 5 points"

do you mean that as we have only 60 points, (without SS) they will not invite us?

:confused2:


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Rupali M said:


> "States are generally not interested in candidates who are looking at SS merely for gaining 5 points"
> 
> do you mean that as we have only 60 points, (without SS) they will not invite us?
> 
> :confused2:


I meant that they will notice you having submitted interest to 2 states.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> I meant that they will notice you having submitted interest to 2 states.


Are you sure states can see all your EOIs? One of the forum members recently received an invite from VIC said he had 3 active EOIs, so its definitely not an issue.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

3br4h!m said:


> Are you sure states can see all your EOIs? One of the forum members recently received an invite from VIC said he had 3 active EOIs, so its definitely not an issue.


I am not sure but that is what we keep hearing. It is the same database, so if they want, they can easily find out using some unique parameters- like passport number or name+DOB.

Did VIC ask him to uncheck his other EOIs before finalising his invite? This too is heard of- if a state is interested in your profile, they ask you to change your EOI and keep only them as the preferred state.


----------



## Rupali M (Sep 21, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> I meant that they will notice you having submitted interest to 2 states.



Is it going to cause us any problem?
like we will not get invited?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Rupali M said:


> Is it going to cause us any problem?
> like we will not get invited?


Not a problem, but it is quite likely that you will never get to see an invite from those states (unless you have some niche skills from a very in-demand occupation). Although someone above still got an invitation, so you can try your luck too. If you search this forum, it has always been advised to choose one state.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia/477890-multiple-state-nomination.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/159346-state-sponsership-2-3-states.html


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Not a problem, but it is quite likely that you will never get to see an invite from those states (unless you have some niche skills from a very in-demand occupation). Although someone above still got an invitation, so you can try your luck too. If you search this forum, it has always been advised to choose one state.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you mean if I submit multiple EOI for different states they might notice and I may not receive invites from either state?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexamarie17 (Oct 13, 2015)

are you applyinf for 190 or 189 visa. Would appreciate your help 

I dont see other OT's in the forum



raaa said:


> Hi all just for your analysis i got invited 60 points applied on 26th june... non pro rata


----------



## manthan29 (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi guys,

I applied(lodged EOI) for a VISA 189 General Accountant on 21 October 2015 with 65 points. In August (21/08/15) I also lodged our EOI for a 190 VISA (NSW) with 55 + 5 =60 points. I got my PTE results and applied 65+5 =70 (today 21.10.2015)

When can I expect an invite?


----------



## makapaka (Oct 13, 2015)

Did accountant get invitation for 489 today?
Pls mention doe and points.


----------



## umair shahid (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi!!

guys i have got positive assessment of Internal auditor (221214) from vetassess with 2.4 years of experience (though they have deducted 1 year of post qualification experience from my total expereince as a qualifying experience, dont know what is this qualifying experience, otherwise my experience would be 3.4 years)

from DEc 2015 my experience would 3 years and my points would be 60.

can any one pls advice about my chances for 221214 - internal auditor with 60 points from Dec 2015. given the ceiling for internal auditor is closed for 2015/16.

pls advice as my 30 years old nw?


----------



## nomy4u (Aug 20, 2015)

How u come to know tht they have deducted your 1 year experience?
I have also got positive VETASSESS for internal auditor. 
they have mentioned Employment assessed (11-2009 to 11-2014)




umair shahid said:


> Hi!!
> 
> guys i have got positive assessment of Internal auditor (221214) from vetassess with 2.4 years of experience (though they have deducted 1 year of post qualification experience from my total expereince as a qualifying experience, dont know what is this qualifying experience, otherwise my experience would be 3.4 years)
> 
> ...


----------



## kandy123 (Jul 7, 2015)

umair shahid said:


> Hi!!
> 
> guys i have got positive assessment of Internal auditor (221214) from vetassess with 2.4 years of experience (though they have deducted 1 year of post qualification experience from my total expereince as a qualifying experience, dont know what is this qualifying experience, otherwise my experience would be 3.4 years)
> 
> ...


Hi mate,
That's sad ... few things that may have caused this issue
where did you complete your qualifications?
was your pay as per the appropriate skill level ?
What was your designation in all years?

How did you mentioned your duties and responsibilities?
Were they as per ABS? 

Please answer these questions. ..it may help few others to understand Vetassess criteria ..thanks


----------



## umair shahid (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi!!

I dont know abt ABS,

but they vetassess says that they gonna deduct 1 years from 2015. that is the issue.

have u also applied for internal auditor? waht are ur points ? and from date u have submitted ur applciation.?


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Rupali M said:


> Is it going to cause us any problem?
> like we will not get invited?


It will not cause any problem. I personally have multiple EOI and get invitation from 2 different states as well. 

However, I will suggest to create separate EOI for each state rather than chose multiple states within a single EOI .

thanks


----------



## vikaslanjewar (Jul 9, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> It will not cause any problem. I personally have multiple EOI and get invitation from 2 different states as well.
> 
> However, I will suggest to create separate EOI for each state rather than chose multiple states within a single EOI .
> 
> thanks


good to know that there is no impact of having multiple EOIs on state invitation process. i was about to suspend my one EOI. but now with your post, i would keep it and would just hope to get invite from any state.

Thanks a lot budy.


----------



## cdineshmca (Feb 23, 2015)

*Required examinations not yet determined*

Hi,

I got EOI invite on 4th Dec 2015. I applied EOI on 25th May 2015 with 60 pints against "Software Engineer" code.

While applying for the EOI Invite at "View Health Assesment" option, I am getting the below message,


"Required examinations not yet determined 

The health examinations required for this person have not yet been determined. If health examinations are required, a link containing the details will be displayed when the person returns to this page."

- Could anyone please let me know what is the issue? And how can I progress for generating HAPID for medical examinations?

Thank you.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

cdineshmca said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got EOI invite on 4th Dec 2015. I applied EOI on 25th May 2015 with 60 pints against "Software Engineer" code.
> 
> ...


Wait for a few days and it should correct itself.
That indeed is the link to get to your HAP ID. It should popup a declaration form and submitting it should give you to the pdf with the HAP ID. You should generate this pdf for every applicant and carry these along with you to the medical center.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

3br4h!m said:


> Do you mean if I submit multiple EOI for different states they might notice and I may not receive invites from either state?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see that you already received VIC SS. Can you clarify if this happened after withdrawing your NSW SS?


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> I see that you already received VIC SS. Can you clarify if this happened after withdrawing your NSW SS?


Yes, i withdrew my NSW application before applying for VIC. 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------

